# Post up Your pet pics, not Youtube



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey all,

I recently read that the killers of Marcus Luttrell's dog had been convicted to some prison time, & it made me think about how thankful I am for my dogs. When is searched, I saw some scattered pics of pets, but no dedicated thread, so I figured I'd start one where people can post pics of their dogs & such. Here are mine:


This is the my wife's dog, Ferdinand. We got him from a humane society. He was seized from a puppy mill where they inbred the dogs. He has splayed toes & some funky bone structure, but he is an amazing dog.


This is my German rott, Opha Mae (named after the first female Marine). She is the most gentle dog I have ever seen, & she played a huge role in helping my transition from the Marines to civilian life. She loves going on runs with me. I plan on getting her into carting, since she loves dragging my nieces and nephews everywhere anyways.


----------



## dknob (Dec 14, 2011)

This is Dutch, he is a black lab mix (I believe with a pit), approx 5 years old. I found him on Benning on a day off while fishing on the hooch. Actually he found me - as I was packing up my tackle box, chair, etc, I heard movement in the treeline. I automatically assumed it was some boars so I ran to my fishing spot to get the rest of my stuff and move the hell out. As I was coming back a little black thing jumped from the woods and jumped right in the back seat of my car. I look inside at a dirty, skinny, 5-6 month old puppy. He found me. I took him back to the barracks and had to hide him for about a month until I had a chance to drive down to Orlando and leave him with my parents. I named him Dutch because the day I found him - I put on Predator (one of my favorite movies), and Arnold's character name was Major Dutch.

He is the most important thing in my life right now.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 14, 2011)

This is my Gavin.  Adopted from Butler County Humane Society, Mother's Day 2007.  Someone left him tied by his tail to a tree in the State Park.  He was dehydrated, starving, covered in tics and as we found out later Lyme Disease positive from the tics.  He only weighed 58 lbs when we brought him home(he was an adult not a puppy).  He has recovered nicely from anorexia and weighs in at about 98 lbs now.  He is afraid of cameras.  Everytime I try to take his picture he runs away.  So I have to sneak up on him to get a picture of him.  He is the best dog ever(yeah I know..I know..) but really he is.  He is keeping my feet warm for me right now as a matter of fact!


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Dec 14, 2011)

dknob said:


> He is the most important thing in my life right now.


 
I hear you there. I was never really close to animals growing up, but man, my dogs have never failed to make even my worst day into a great one. Awesome dog too btw!


----------



## Seajack (Dec 14, 2011)

Chopstick said:


> View attachment 5274


Butler Country eh? That's right in my area. Good on you for taking a rescue!




My weimeraners. The left is the girl, Elle. She's a rescue. The one in the middle is the oldest guy, Otto. In fact, he's sittin' with me as I type.
Had to put the one on the far right down recently for killing one of our baby alpacas. Few things harder than shooting a dog .




Otto and the other dogs.




Delilah, my favorite alpaca. She might as well be a dog. She likes to go for walks with me.


----------



## SpitfireV (Dec 14, 2011)

Could you ride an alpaca into battle?


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 15, 2011)

Chubb the Chessie - Dockdogs.​ 
​​​ 
In this pic, yes, he's a bucktooth Chessie. ;)​


----------



## Boon (Dec 15, 2011)

That's right, go Patriots.


----------



## formerBrat (Dec 15, 2011)

Awesome pics, all great looking dogs! That second pic of your dogs Boon looks like a reenactment one of the scene's from Ghostbuster's the movie, Gozar.......the gatekeeper with the eyes reflecting all that light.

Here is my little girl...my wife has raised her since a pup and I've only been blessed with her since we got together, but she's an awesome dog. She's 12 yrs old but still as playful as a pup. She loves for me to dribble her soccer ball around so she can play defense and steal it.


----------



## Manolito (Dec 15, 2011)

This is the older border collie Rex and he earns his keep herding anything from company,Turkeys, chickens etc.


----------



## mike_cos (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## unguided (Dec 15, 2011)

My two dogs and the pregnant wife. They may seem small but they are the most vicious ankle biters you will ever meet!


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Dec 15, 2011)

Boon said:


> View attachment 5279
> .


That's an awesome looking dog. I was looking for one in my neck of the woods but couldn't find one.


----------



## lancero (Dec 15, 2011)

Paxton & Payton


----------



## Boon (Dec 15, 2011)

lancero said:


> View attachment 5289 Paxton & Payton


 
I wouldn't tread on your land uninvited


----------



## lancero (Dec 15, 2011)

Boon said:


> I wouldn't tread on your land uninvited


 
Payton, the black one, is very protective.  My wife and I don't have any kids, so these two are our babies.

I had my wife watch your Youtube videos of your dogs.  She thought they were hilarious.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's our two trouble makers.  Ciara (Lab/GSD) on the left and Deyogee (Old English Bulldog) on the right.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 15, 2011)

This is Pepper, the little Havanese puppy who wandered onto my girlfriend's grandparent's patio last year around the beginning of November. We put up fliers/sent out e-mails via homeowner's association to see if anyone claimed her. No one did. We decided to keep her, but while waiting for a reply we didn't get any immunizations just in case we got a response. In that 2 week time frame, Pepper developed parvovirus. She had been lethargic and had no appetite for a few days, so we took her to the vet and got the diagnosis. After leaving her at the vet for treatment I went home and cried my eyes out like a little baby at the thought of her not coming home...and we had only had her for 2 weeks. I never in my life imagined being so attached. In any event, she came home 5 days later with a clean bill of health just a few days before Thanksgiving. Needless to say, the holiday had a very special meaning last year. The doc told us that many dogs are not so lucky when it comes to parvo.
We've had her for just over a year and she is absolutely the love of our lives. It sucks that I'm not able to be at home with her, but makes the time together that much better.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 15, 2011)

I suppose I shall partake.


----------



## Dame (Dec 15, 2011)

fox1371, that second pic looks like Red Rock in winter.


----------



## fox1371 (Dec 15, 2011)

Dame said:


> fox1371, that second pic looks like Red Rock in winter.


Good eye :)  That is Red Rock in the winter haha.  These were taken last year around Christmas time.


----------



## dknob (Dec 15, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> Here's our two trouble makers. Ciara (Lab/GSD) on the left and Deyogee (Old English Bulldog) on the right.


Your Ciara looks just like my Dutch. What is GSD?


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 15, 2011)

My gundog Bronson. Named after the actor Charles Bronson. He is a purebred Llewellin Setter.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 15, 2011)

dknob said:


> Your Ciara looks just like my Dutch. *What is GSD?*


 
Her father was German Shepard Dog and mother Black Lab, too smart for her own good.


----------



## Tana (Dec 15, 2011)

Dame said:


> From a photo contest for pets of employees. Mini Schnauzers, Baron von Truffle and Princess Lilliput.
> View attachment 5285 View attachment 5283


I've had two Schnauzers myself in the past, love the breed.


----------



## Tana (Dec 15, 2011)

I brought this dog home when I was discharged from active duty back in'73.  I name him Stoner.  This Southern Californian adapted well to the winter of southern Indiana.  And yes, he is named after him.


----------



## Andraste (Dec 15, 2011)

RB said:


> Chubb the Chessie - Dockdogs.​
> View attachment 5276​View attachment 5277​View attachment 5278​
> In this pic, yes, he's a bucktooth Chessie.​;)​


 
Looks like he couldn't wait to jump back in!


----------



## Brill (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's my Springer Spaniel mix (rescued from pound in San Angelo, TX) enjoying camping in Colorado.  He met his first mule deer on this trip: he likes 'em!



Here's the wife's rat terrier (rescued from pound in NYC).  I think he's part bat.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 16, 2011)

Lindy, I love the rat terrier's ears!  He is looking at the camera like "yeah, I got your car alarm right here".


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 16, 2011)

My Labs Ricky and Desilu.

For those of you not on facebook with me....Desi walked out onto that frozen pond about 25 feet before the ice broke and she was trapped in the small hole she created and couldn't climb out. I fell through the ice saving her from drowning - her limbs were seizing up because she had pretty much stopped swimming. After about 90 seconds in that water and I thought I was gonna die. Hypothermia is no frickin' joke!

Yes, I love my dogs...

Here's a video my Ricky loving about 2 feet of snow.

http://flic.kr/p/aWeg7v


----------



## x SF med (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey Ex...  you just stated that Desi is about as smart as Pardus and has the Pathfinder skills of Mara, right?


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 16, 2011)

Ex3 said:


> ...


 


x SF med said:


> Hey Ex... you just stated that Desi is about as smart as Pardus and has the Pathfinder skills of Mara, right?


 
Want me to hold him down while you beat on him?   cuz... you know, if I do it that way, it ain't spousal abuse!  

LL


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 16, 2011)

lindy said:


> Here's my Springer Spaniel mix (rescued from pound in San Angelo, TX) enjoying camping in Colorado. He met his first mule deer on this trip: he likes 'em!
> 
> View attachment 5298
> 
> ...


 
Nice Springer Spaniel. Even if he is a mix. They make great gundogs.


----------



## BFS Cat (Dec 16, 2011)

My rescued collies, Pip and Casey.  I lost both in this past 12 months.  Don't know what's worse the surgeries, chemo or losing my pups.  They were both about 12 years old.  Pip had tumors and Casey's legs went out.  I haven't been without a dog since 79, just feels too weird.  They were both hanging outside the 3 season's room.  Nevermind there's a doggie door downstairs and they could have been inside by the fireplace.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 17, 2011)

They were absolute beauties, BFS Cat.  Sorry for your loss of them.


----------



## BFS Cat (Dec 17, 2011)

Yep, collies are just very amiable, they put up with other animals, kids tugging at them.  Sweet dogs.  I call them the supermodels of dogs, beautiful to look at but not brainiacs.   Pip was 30 lbs when I adopted him, he had been starved and beaten.  We renamed him since we had Great Expectations.  I was on my way back from looking at collie pups and someone from the collie rescue league asked me to stop by at a friend who was temporarily keeping a new rescue.  I was sitting on the sofa and they brought him to me.  He sat right next to my feet, leaned on my legs and looked up at me.  My husband said he knew I was a goner. 

Poor Casey, I had just gotten out of the hospital from a surgery and she went down, screaming in pain.  She had been dragging for several months  So at 3 am in the morning I took her to the vet.  I had a dozen staples and I'm not supposed to lift anything.  I had to drive 10 miles to get to a 24hour vet, hopped up on painkillers, bawling my eyes out.  I cannot believe how few 24 hour vets there are in the Winston area, it was that one or the next closest was Greensboro, really?  I'm lucky in Fayetteville, one is about 2 minutes away.


----------



## bosox27 (Dec 17, 2011)

Shelby (French Bulldog), Izzy (Doberman), Aly (German Shepherd)

They look well behaved but this took 15 minutes and a couple bribes.


----------



## Fritzy (Dec 17, 2011)

Love this thread.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 31, 2011)

Java and Sinatra.  They're Saint Bernard/Husky mixes brothers we rescued.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Dec 31, 2011)

policemedic said:


> Java and Sinatra. They're Saint Bernard/Husky mixes brothers we rescued.


Those are some nice looking dogs!


----------



## policemedic (Dec 31, 2011)

Th3 Maelstr0m said:


> Those are some nice looking dogs!


 
They're big goofballs.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Dec 31, 2011)

Numa, Say's happy New Year!


----------



## RetPara (Jan 1, 2012)

The Pack






Bonnie





Penny





Joey with Milo (Rainbow Bridge)





Patches


----------



## BFS Cat (Jan 1, 2012)

that is a pack, 5?  Do they leave any room for you guys?  looks like the couch is taken


----------



## RetPara (Jan 1, 2012)

Actually just four these days.  Milo, the Great Pyr has been gone for a few years. He just happened to be in the picture with Joey the Lab/Bassett mix.


----------



## Brill (Jan 4, 2012)

lindy said:


> Here's my Springer Spaniel mix (rescued from pound in San Angelo, TX) enjoying camping in Colorado. He met his first mule deer on this trip: he likes 'em!
> 
> View attachment 5298


 
Rushed him to the doggie ER last night at 2230 because we couldn't get his nosebleed to stop (at first I thought he'd been shot but the bright red blood wasn't frothy and couldn't find entry/exit).  He pretty much trashed the back seat of my Tacoma and the waiting room looked like we'd been slaughtering pigs or something.

Docs couldn't find out why his nose wouldn't stop bleeding so they sedated him, packed his snout, and kept him overnight.  X-rays revealed an abnormally large liver causing his a distended belly (thought he was just getting old & fat) and his bloodwork had his white cell count literally off the chart with some liver enzymes sort of high too.  They sent his blood swap off to the lab for more analysis but prelim finding is he's pretty f'd up inside but not sure what all is going on.  The "C" word was repeatedly ref'd.  Oh, his blood pressure was high even drugged up and he has a heart murmer too.

We brought him home today and he's still under the sedation so he's acting odd (hind legs shaking alot) but eating and drinking.  We're just trying to keep him comfortable.  He's by far the best dog we've ever had.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 4, 2012)

lindy said:


> Rushed him to the doggie ER last night at 2230 because we couldn't get his nosebleed to stop (at first I thought he'd been shot but the bright red blood wasn't frothy and couldn't find entry/exit). He pretty much trashed the back seat of my Tacoma and the waiting room looked like we'd been slaughtering pigs or something.
> 
> Docs couldn't find out why his nose wouldn't stop bleeding so they sedated him, packed his snout, and kept him overnight. X-rays revealed an abnormally large liver causing his a distended belly (thought he was just getting old & fat) and his bloodwork had his white cell count literally off the chart with some liver enzymes sort of high too. They sent his blood swap off to the lab for more analysis but prelim finding is he's pretty f'd up inside but not sure what all is going on. The "C" word was repeatedly ref'd. Oh, his blood pressure was high even drugged up and he has a heart murmer too.
> 
> We brought him home today and he's still under the sedation so he's acting odd (hind legs shaking alot) but eating and drinking. We're just trying to keep him comfortable. He's by far the best dog we've ever had.


 
Hope everything turns out all right. Keep us posted!


----------



## Fritzy (Jan 4, 2012)

That's terrible lindy.  Ugh, he's a beautiful guy, I hope the prognosis is better than expected...


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear lindy.  I'll keep him in my thoughts and hope for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 4, 2012)

lindy said:


> Rushed him to the doggie ER last night at 2230 because we couldn't get his nosebleed to stop (at first I thought he'd been shot but the bright red blood wasn't frothy and couldn't find entry/exit). He pretty much trashed the back seat of my Tacoma and the waiting room looked like we'd been slaughtering pigs or something.
> 
> Docs couldn't find out why his nose wouldn't stop bleeding so they sedated him, packed his snout, and kept him overnight. X-rays revealed an abnormally large liver causing his a distended belly (thought he was just getting old & fat) and his bloodwork had his white cell count literally off the chart with some liver enzymes sort of high too. They sent his blood swap off to the lab for more analysis but prelim finding is he's pretty f'd up inside but not sure what all is going on. The "C" word was repeatedly ref'd. Oh, his blood pressure was high even drugged up and he has a heart murmer too.
> 
> We brought him home today and he's still under the sedation so he's acting odd (hind legs shaking alot) but eating and drinking. We're just trying to keep him comfortable. He's by far the best dog we've ever had.


 
I am sorry to hear about your friend Lindy. I was in your shoes this past Easter with my Chocolate Lab Sadie. Some times the body will see the dog's own platelets as an enemy and begin chewing them up in response. High doses of steroids (Prednisone) can quiet things down some, and help things get sorted out.  The enlarged liver, and elevated enzymes suggest some liver event going on as well, this can also impact blood clotting. I pray that this passes quickly and that all can get back to normal for you both. Please keep us posted.

RF 1


----------



## Dame (Jan 4, 2012)

lindy, prayers for you and your pup.


----------



## lancero (Jan 5, 2012)

Lindy, I hope everything works out.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## Brill (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks like the drugs have worn off so he's at least mobile but we're still waiting for the readout of the blood swab.  Assume we'll get them next week.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 5, 2012)

Prayers out for good results.  

LL


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 5, 2012)

Im sorry to read about your dog, Lindy.  I hope he is doing better.  :-/  Keep us posted up, please.


----------



## Brill (Jan 6, 2012)

Results from Dexter's CBC and swab are extremely high lymphcyte count and he's anemic but the cytologist claimed his cells were normal.  Next up is follow on visit with the vet.

Good news is he was playing (for a short time) with Bleecker, wife's rat terrier named after the street in NYC.  It was pretty cool to see him wagging his tail when I walked in the house today.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the test results but glad that he's got a wagging tail.  I'll keep Dexter in my thoughts.


----------



## TH15 (Jan 6, 2012)

Boon said:


> View attachment 5279
> 
> 
> That's right, go Patriots.


 
That's such an awesome picture. I showed my girlfriend because she loves those kind of dogs and now she wants to fight you for it. Go Pats!


----------



## Seajack (Jan 6, 2012)

Sorry for the size. Havin a lil trouble bringin it down.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 6, 2012)

Seajack said:


> Sorry for the size. Havin a lil trouble bringin it down.


That's what she said.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 6, 2012)

Here:​​


Seajack said:


> *Sorry for the size. Havin a lil trouble bringin it down.*


 
had a flash thought......"If you have an erection for more than 8 hours, call a doctor"......better be a female doctor.....and single......  

Pup in foreground looks Rhodie......have a soft spot in my heart for the lion killers..... ;)


----------



## Seajack (Jan 6, 2012)

RB said:


> wow.......
> 
> Here:


Too late to to edit it in, but I'll use the one you made for sharing that from now on. Thank ya


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 6, 2012)

Seajack said:


> Too late to to edit it in, but I'll use the one you made for sharing that from now on. Thank ya


 
clicked on "click on image to see real size" and I was eyeball to eyeball with a pretty large Alpaca.....great pic, BTW!

Not too late to edit in............ right click on mine, save it to your comp, return to your post, and upload from your comp my pic...easy.​ 
​​


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jan 6, 2012)

*Chubb then:*​​​​*and now:*​​​​​


----------



## policemedic (Jan 6, 2012)

lindy said:


> Results from Dexter's CBC and swab are extremely high lymphcyte count and he's anemic but the cytologist claimed his cells were normal. Next up is follow on visit with the vet.
> 
> Good news is he was playing (for a short time) with Bleecker, wife's rat terrier named after the street in NYC. It was pretty cool to see him wagging his tail when I walked in the house today.


 
Good luck with him!  It's great to hear he was playing.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 6, 2012)

Lyra and Teddy (Theodore Roosevelt)- our 5 year old golden and our brand new mut puppy


----------



## BFS Cat (Jan 7, 2012)

no similar thread for posting cat pictures, so does this mean SS members are primarily dog owners?  Love the puppy pic of Chubbs.


----------



## alibi (Jan 7, 2012)

I love this thread.


----------



## Brill (Jan 7, 2012)

BFS Cat said:


> no similar thread for posting cat pictures, so does this mean SS members are primarily dog owners? Love the puppy pic of Chubbs.


 
Nope.  Please note the Army Times in the foreground. 

This was taken after Bleecker was done terrorizing Dexter and it looks like he's begging Willy (rescued from pound in Spain) "Play with me PPPPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!)


----------



## Ravage (Jan 7, 2012)

Little rascal :)


----------



## Andraste (Jan 7, 2012)

RB said:


> N-ice!!!


 
Notice how he hits it and realizes it's not on the cubed ice button, so he hits the cube button and then slams the lever.  Next he'll be popping brewskies for the owner.


----------



## Wench (Jan 8, 2012)

PJ, my toy fox terrier:





And this is my usual morning wakeup, he likes to "smile" in the mornings:


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 8, 2012)

That's a smile?;)


----------



## Wench (Jan 8, 2012)

We don't call him the Ten Pound Terror for nothing! He's actually the best dog I've ever owned, he just doesn't realize he's a dog. When he's mad at you, he turns his back on you and glares over his shoulder to ensure you know his displeasure. If you're laughing and cutting up, he smiles too. If my son is feeling anxious or sick, PJ somehow knows it and goes to sleep in his bed instead of mine as he usually does.

Oh--and he LOVES kids.  He'll jump in a stroller if I'm not paying attention.  One of the black spots on his back looks like Mickey Mouse's head and all the kids notice it.  It gets him quite the bit of attention.  I'd like to get him certified as a Good Citizen or therapy dog and let him go visit sick kids, he'd be perfect for it.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is Lacie, she's the runt of the litter.  Black lab with a little golden retriever in her. Destroyer of not 1, not 2, not 3, but 4 pairs of vibram five fingers.


----------



## Andraste (Jan 10, 2012)

Trip_Wire said:


> Numa, Say's happy New Year!View attachment 5425


 
RIP Trip Wire.  Hugs for Numa and family.


----------



## F.CASTLE (Jan 10, 2012)

Some of you stationed at Bragg may know this operator.;)


----------



## Brill (Jan 11, 2012)

goon175 said:


> Destroyer of not 1, not 2, not 3, but 4 pairs of vibram five fingers.


 
What's that they say?  Something like "you can be a smart Ranger or a hard Ranger" isn't it? 
I lost two pairs of Keens before I learned my lesson. ;)


----------



## goon175 (Jan 12, 2012)

I refuse to let her win!


----------



## Dame (Jan 12, 2012)

goon175 said:


> I refuse to let her win!


You don't have teenagers, do you.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 12, 2012)

At a ripe 25 years of age, I would hope not! haha. Forget teenagers...I don't plan on having infants for atleast 3-4 more years.... I like to spend my money on me and occasionaly my wife!


----------



## Dame (Jan 12, 2012)

goon175 said:


> At a ripe 25 years of age, I would hope not! haha. Forget teenagers...I don't plan on having infants for atleast 3-4 more years.... I like to spend my money on me and occasionaly my wife!


LOL. Easy to tell. You THINK you can win against an adolescent bent on destruction.


----------



## Wench (Jan 12, 2012)

F.CASTLE said:


> Some of you stationed at Bragg may know this operator.;)


 
Aaawwww I love bulldogs!


----------



## jordan (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Brill (Jan 12, 2012)

Update:  Vet gave Dexter an ultra-sound today and imaged his liver, kidneys, lungs, and heart.  No sign of cancer but they still do not know why his white cell count is so high. He has polyps kidneys, stomach, and liver; fluid in his stomach; bladder stones; heart disease with high blood pressure causing mini-strokes (he sometimes acts very confused and lost).

The biggest threat is his damaged heart (bad valve) so he's on some meds to slow his heart rate and lower his blood pressure.  He has so many things wrong inside so now we're just going to enjoy the time we have with him.

He's a great dog.  I remember several years ago coming home around Christmas time thinking that our outside lights popped a breaker.  Nope.  Dexter chewed through the orange extension cord that was plugged in outside.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 12, 2012)

lindy said:


> Update: Vet gave Dexter an ultra-sound today and imaged his liver, kidneys, lungs, and heart. No sign of cancer but they still do not know why his white cell count is so high. He has polyps kidneys, stomach, and liver; fluid in his stomach; bladder stones; heart disease with high blood pressure causing mini-strokes (he sometimes acts very confused and lost).
> 
> The biggest threat is his damaged heart (bad valve) so he's on some meds to slow his heart rate and lower his blood pressure. He has so many things wrong inside so now we're just going to enjoy the time we have with him.
> 
> He's a great dog. I remember several years ago coming home around Christmas time thinking that our outside lights popped a breaker. Nope. Dexter chewed through the orange extension cord that was plugged in outside.


 
Glad to hear Dexter is enjoying life at home. "_(he sometimes acts very confused and lost)_."  Dexter sounds like me  .

RF 1


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 12, 2012)

I hope the meds help him out, Lindy.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 12, 2012)

Hang in there, Dexter!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 13, 2012)

Stay strong Dexter!  You too Lindy...


----------



## Brill (Jan 13, 2012)

Poor dog had a terrible nightmare last night.  We woke up and he was sitting up whining but totally asleep.  After we nudged him awake, he looked around, curled up in a ball, and fell back asleep.  His appetite is good, plays with the other dog for short spurts, and overall seems ok but has slowed down though.  There are times where does thing that just don't make sense.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 13, 2012)

lindy said:


> Poor dog had a terrible nightmare last night. We woke up and he was sitting up whining but totally asleep. After we nudged him awake, he looked around, curled up in a ball, and fell back asleep. His appetite is good, plays with the other dog for short spurts, and overall seems ok but has slowed down though. There are times where does thing that just don't make sense.


My heart goes out to you & your dog.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 14, 2012)

My dogs first winter, and she went bananas!


----------



## Fritzy (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear that lindy. Sounds like some good and some sad things there.  In some ways I was fortunate that while my dog was tired and coughing all the time, he wasn't in pain. And we knew he was nearing the end, but he still passed suddenly and without warning. I didn't have to watch him decline. I can't imagine that, really. *hug*


----------



## Fritzy (Jan 21, 2012)

I lol'd. I love it when dogs do that. That's also a great song.


----------



## dknob (Jan 23, 2012)

goon175 said:


> This is Lacie, she's the runt of the litter. Black lab with a little golden retriever in her. Destroyer of not 1, not 2, not 3, but 4 pairs of vibram five fingers.
> View attachment 5505


I think Lacie recognizes how freaking homosexual Vibram five fingers are. Even when you still don't.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 23, 2012)

Chicks R 4 fags


----------



## dknob (Jan 23, 2012)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## goon175 (Jan 23, 2012)

lol.


----------



## JJ sloan (Jan 24, 2012)

dknob said:


> I think Lacie recognizes how freaking homosexual Vibram five fingers are. Even when you still don't.


 
Just ashamed that it wasn't me that said that.  Well done brother!  So Gay!!!!


----------



## goon175 (Jan 24, 2012)

YOU GUYS ARE MEAN! It's not like I wear them anywhere outside of working out! jeez....

If it makes you feel any better I am buying a pair of NB Minimus' so that I am in accordance with Army regs now...


----------



## Seajack (Jan 26, 2012)

Since there isn't an "Post up your alpaca pics" thread...

That was my buddy, Miguel. The say you ought not get attached to your livestock, but that rule went down the drain for him. Too damn cute.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 26, 2012)

Seajack said:


> Since there isn't an "Post up your alpaca pics" thread...
> 
> That was my buddy, Miguel. The say you ought not get attached to your livestock, but that rule went down the drain for him. Too damn cute.


 
Shouldn't you be riding around on him instead of carrying him??


----------



## Seajack (Jan 26, 2012)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Shouldn't you be riding around on him instead of carrying him??


I'd much rather take them for rides. Typical country bumpkin meatheadedness.


----------



## Ravage (Feb 10, 2012)

Some new ones of my little Rascall 


my dog when she knows she can do some damage in the house






...is that a new pillow?






...you've got a new hat...let me try...






soooo, you see that box on the top shelf?


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 10, 2012)

She has psycho eyes!  But very cute psycho eyes!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Feb 11, 2012)

Very cute madra/dog!


----------



## Dame (Feb 25, 2012)

Today we are saying goodbye to Baron von Truffle, mini-schnauzer extraordinaire. Best looking schnauzer most people have ever seen. We thought about showing him early on but he grew just a hair out of conformance. Beautiful black and silver coloring and the softest undercoat you ever felt. His protective instinct was always his best trait. He once "defended" Cupcake in our house when he felt the horsing around put her in danger. At only 8-1/2 years old, he's developed cancer on the inside surface of his right ear and the vets gave a very grim report on any surgery. Much, much love for this dog. We'll miss you Truffle.


----------



## Muppet (Feb 25, 2012)

My condolences dame.

F.M.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 25, 2012)

Cheers, Dame. Sounds as though he had a good time on Earth.


----------



## Tana (Feb 25, 2012)

Very sorry Dame, the pain from losing a pet cuts very deep.


----------



## Fritzy (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm really sorry to hear that Dame. He was a beauty, really. Looks like quite the character. I hope he rests in peace, and that your family remembers only the good times with him.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 25, 2012)

Dame, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## tova (Feb 26, 2012)

Dame, I am very sorry for your loss....


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 26, 2012)

He was a cutie.  RIP Truffle.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Mar 3, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Dame.


----------



## TB1077 (Mar 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Dame.  It is a tough one to get through.


----------



## Dame (Mar 4, 2012)

Update: This has hit hubby pretty hard. Truffle had become his lap dog and knew when to come up and sit by "Daddy." So, since the princess is not a lap sitter, another dog is in the works. Looks like we will be getting a dog bred to be a companion to help hubby get through what remains of his time. Thank you everyone for the good thoughts.


----------



## Fritzy (Mar 5, 2012)

We adopted a new dog from the shelter a couple of weeks ago. His name (now) is Jack Elam. He's a spaniel mix of some kind... just a mutt. He's learning how to go running with me without weaving around in front of me, or randomly turning and jumping up on me so that I trip and face plant into the sidewalk.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 5, 2012)

Just took these. Dockdogs season is about to crank up again!!


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 5, 2012)

Fritzy said:


> His name (now) is Jack Elam.


 
He was an accountant at one time but supposedly his occular divergence, so to speak, prevented him to continue this line of work...


----------



## Brill (Mar 5, 2012)

Dexter's been doing pretty well lately as his BP medicine seems to be doing the trick.  He's active in short spurts but still sleeps alot.  Today he had some trouble with his hind legs working though.

Here's a picture about 15 minutes after returning a long road trip back from Alabama.


----------



## Fritzy (Mar 5, 2012)

Frank S. said:


> He was an accountant at one time but supposedly his occular divergence, so to speak, prevented him to continue this line of work...


 
Yeah, that "occular divergence" is where this dog gets his name; he's definitely a little googly-eyed. Didn't know that about the actor, though.

lindy, that's a very beautiful dog. You probably said earlier in the threat, but what kind of dog is it?


----------



## policemedic (Mar 6, 2012)

RB said:


> Just took these. Dockdogs season is about to crank up again!!


 
Rock star!


----------



## Ravage (Mar 17, 2012)

I finally got my dog tired - man she is in shape.


----------



## Dame (Mar 17, 2012)

Our new baby has arrived! Meet Mr. Reagan; Reagan for short.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 17, 2012)

This is a compliment to our beloved former President..but he really does look like Ronnie!


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 18, 2012)

Cool beans, Dame!  Here's hoping he's got two speeds, puppy and lap warmer... ;)

LL


----------



## Fritzy (Mar 18, 2012)

Dame, is that a Cavalier King Charles pup?


----------



## Dame (Mar 19, 2012)

Fritzy said:


> Dame, is that a Cavalier King Charles pup?


Yes, ma'am it is. Blenheim color. Hubby paid for him out of his poker money.

ETA: Before you ask, yes, he has the spot on top of his head. He's beautiful and possibly show quality. Now if I can just get him to wait until he is outside to pee.


----------



## Fritzy (Mar 22, 2012)

New dog acquired (not by me specifically, but it is dwelling and slobbering all over my apartment). Jack Elam has a thought bubble saying "Da fuck is this stranger bitch..."


----------



## Dame (Mar 23, 2012)

What a beautiful dog!


----------



## Brill (Apr 16, 2012)

Dexter had another nose bleed while I was away for Guard training.  The wife was awakened by our other little dog who was "panicing" at 0300 so she turned the light on and he was covered in blood (I guess he was trying to help Dexter).  She then saw the floor was all bloody too and saw Dexter in his been where he'd been bleeding for quite awhile.  Apparently he was downstairs when it started then retreated upstairs to his bed.  She helped calm him down and gave him a traquilizer so he would stop sneezing the clots out.  Eventually he went to sleep and the bleeding stopped (our carpet is trashed).  He was groggy the next day and was shivering all day but by the time I got home a few days later he was fine.

The vets still haven't been able to figure out what's wrong.  We've shorted the walks and are just trying to ensure he has as many good times as possible.


----------



## Frank S. (Apr 16, 2012)

Fritzy said:


> New dog acquired (not by me specifically, but it is dwelling and slobbering all over my apartment). Jack Elam has a thought bubble saying "Da fuck is this stranger bitch..."


 
I'm guessing when you shop, you sometimes stop by the aisle with the fuzzy throw blankets thinking: "ooooh the dog will like that!" and have a ton of 'em at home.

Typical pet owner... ;)

I have half a dozen on our bed as I write this, BTW... And one draped on the computer chair...


----------



## Seajack (Apr 16, 2012)

Weird looking dog..... Just got him. "Ricky"


----------



## Dame (Apr 17, 2012)

lindy said:


> Dexter had another nose bleed while I was away for Guard training.


So sorry about this. It's so difficult. Even the other dog panicking is tough. Lilliput still howls when we mention Truffle's name.


----------



## Fritzy (Apr 17, 2012)

Frank S. said:


> I'm guessing when you shop, you sometimes stop by the aisle with the fuzzy throw blankets thinking: "ooooh the dog will like that!" and have a ton of 'em at home.
> 
> Typical pet owner... ;)
> 
> I have half a dozen on our bed as I write this, BTW... And one draped on the computer chair...


 
Well, actually... I guess so. I have a floral one on now. That Seahawks one was a gift, it just ended up being there, so I didn't have to sleep in the hair and the drool all over my nice clean sheets.

The Newfoundland above ended up not working out on the home trial. Now we have this little rat terrier named Esther (other end of the size spectrum). Jack and Esther get along.. a little too well. They're hilarious. I will resist the urge to spam the shit out of everyone with photos and videos. But it's pretty funny. She started raping him within a few hours of being here. I guess he's learned his place now.

----

lindy, ugh that really sucks. Poor thing.


----------



## Ravage (May 9, 2012)




----------



## Grey (May 9, 2012)

Sulley...


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 9, 2012)

Xerxes, road trippin from Alaska south.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 9, 2012)

I love the tell tale "I own a dog" nose/snout smudges on the window!


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 9, 2012)

More of furball...


----------



## Fritzy (May 9, 2012)

Went hiking on Monday with Jack Elam and Esther. First part detoured through a cow pasture. Let's just say there are very valid reasons to keep your dog leashed in a livestock pasture aside from them not getting stomped on by or scaring cows.







He's on bath #2 and still vaguely smells of manure.


----------



## Seajack (May 9, 2012)

Weirdest looking dogs I've ever seen. Meet Shithead and Apple. Hatched them a little bit before Easter, and they're a blast. I keep them in the stall next to my alpacas. Let them out, and they keep my company for my morning chores. They only stop quacking to listen to me talk, and continue on.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (May 12, 2012)

Ranger Psych , is your dog half German Shepard, half wolf, half mastodon?  He looks huge!!


----------



## Ravage (Oct 29, 2012)

love is in the air =]


----------



## walra107 (Oct 29, 2012)

My yellow lab hard at work in detecting arson accelerants after a house fire.


----------



## RetPara (Oct 29, 2012)

Dame said:


> Whole post
> View attachment 6574


 
We've had two Pyr's Dame...  They are very smart, WILL act independently, and have a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## dirtmover (Oct 30, 2012)

Let me know if you can see it

https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net...x720/183868_10151116392371801_388495611_n.jpg

This is my best friend.  She was imported and flunked out of a detection program so i got her for free.


----------



## Tunanut (Oct 31, 2012)

My bird dog was never told she's not a water dog.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 31, 2012)

Trick or treat?


----------



## Tana (Nov 6, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Trick or treat?


Too cute.


----------



## dirtmover (Dec 7, 2012)

This is Bruno.  He is a wired haired pointer.  Just got him today from the Humane society, he was an owner surrender bird trained house broken 8 year old.  They gave him up because he had too much energy....but in reality he is super mellow.  Bruno and Misha are getting along great.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 7, 2012)

My new nephew, Levi.  Added to the family just today.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Labradors have been in my family for over a century, both of these are a mix of my old bloodline, my father’s blood line and my sister’s bloodline. It’s a pretty unique thing, due to these blood lines being in our family for so long (my dad’s dating back to his father and grandfather). Anyway, Texas (Black Male) is from Dakota (Yellow Male) & Montana (Chocolate Female). AXE (Yellow Male) is from Dakota and Shelby (Yellow Female).

Dakota is a descendent of my sister’s bloodline, roughly 2 decades in the family bloodline.

Montana was from my father champion field trial bloodline, dates back to my great grandfather.

Shelby is a descendent of MAX (Black Male), my first Lab and by far my favorite dog (passed away during my first deployment), who was also from my father’s bloodline.

Both TX & AXE still have their nuts, but I am keeping them as pets and not breed'ers. I may breed TX down the road due to his outstanding pedigree, but I enjoy just having him standing guard over my children. He is trained as a field dog, and cross trained as a cell phone detection dog (long story, don't ask). lol

Pictures suck because the are from my cell phone,


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 7, 2012)

Probably a dumb question on my part, but what kind of dog, Chopstick ? Golden retriever?


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 7, 2012)

JAB, I am a Lab lovin' fool.  Gorgeous dogs!  SkrewzLoose, you are correct!  Levi is a Golden Retriever!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 7, 2012)

We had a Golden Retriever when I was in high school.  Bought him as a puppy, like your new nephew.  Everyone loved him when he was small and cute.  Then after about 6 months he was tall enough to look in the windows of our house...on the 2nd floor.  No one wanted to take care of him then, so guess who got stuck with it.  This guy.  We ended up giving him to some family friends who owned acres of land.  Our non-fenced-in back yard wasn't doing him any justice.  Awesome dogs though!


----------



## Red Ryder (Dec 8, 2012)

My two mutts.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 8, 2012)

They're already on here but here's a couple more recent pics of my monsters, yes one is not a dog but he thinks he is. ;)


----------



## Red Ryder (Dec 8, 2012)

I love Bulldogs! Always wanted one but they cost so damn much. I told the local SPCA to notify me if one becomes available....three years ago


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 8, 2012)

La Roux said:


> I love Bulldogs! Always wanted one but they cost so damn much. I told the local SPCA to notify me if one becomes available....three years ago


 
He's an Olde English and a "rescue" of sorts.  A friend payed the huge sum of money for him as a puppy but then developed a severe allergy to him.  So we took him in.  He's my shadow now, currently sitting at my feet in "watch" mode (asleep while sitting lol).


----------



## Ravage (Dec 8, 2012)

A few days after we took her in:







........ and now shes wrestling with us:


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 8, 2012)

Great Dog there Ravage......makes me miss my old partner "Nosey"


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 8, 2012)

Ravage, are you wearing skinny jeans in that first picture?


----------



## Ravage (Dec 9, 2012)

Hahaha, no that's not me in both of them.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Dec 9, 2012)

Ravage said:


> Hahaha, no that's not me in both of them.


 
Liar...liar pants on fire! :-"

You stated...."A few days after we took her in"... &..."and now she wrestles with us". 

Me thinks the overiding evidence is stacked against you. Admit it, you wear skinny tight jeans! 

Oh, loving the red laces by the way! Ha..ha! :-"


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## dirtmover (Dec 9, 2012)

The two kids hogging the couch. 

This is when we went to the outlet mall.


----------



## dirtmover (Dec 9, 2012)

So Bruno has already been corrupted by Misha.  I fell asleep on the couch and they got the pizza box off the oven and ate all of it...it wouldn't have been so bad but I had only eaten two pieces.  It was an entire pizza hut big box.  I asked them what happened and all they did was look at me with those liquid brown eyes and canted their heads and I forgot why I was upset....those crafty little devils, they know me to well. LOL


----------



## compforce (Dec 10, 2012)

And I give you Chewy...



and yes, he likes to beg...


----------



## Kunoichii (Dec 10, 2012)

This is Ice. He is a fluffy snow lion.


----------



## Rampart (Dec 11, 2012)

My Bitch Tia whelped today....
Damn can't embed the pic so it is attached. I always was a bit techno challenged....



Mod Edit: put pic as full image.    Thanks


----------



## Dame (Dec 12, 2012)

Rampart said:


> My Bitch Tia whelped today....


Good gosh man! How many is that, 10 or 11?


----------



## Rampart (Dec 12, 2012)

Dame said:


> Good gosh man! How many is that, 10 or 11?


11, poor thing. busy bottle feeding to keep the load off.....


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 12, 2012)

I realized I have more pictures/videos of my dog (on my phone) than anything else.


----------



## Rampart (Dec 12, 2012)

I have more dog pics than wife/ girlfriend pics.... what dopes that say?


----------



## Andraste (Dec 13, 2012)

Rampart said:


> I have more dog pics than wife/ girlfriend pics....
> 
> Q. what does that say?


 
A.  Well if you have a wife _and_ a girlfriend you are in the dog house.  Hope you don't have any fleas.


----------



## Rampart (Dec 13, 2012)

Andraste said:


> A. Well if you have a wife _and_ a girlfriend you are in the dog house. Hope you don't have any fleas.


Oops I may have been a little misleading. Did have a wife, now have a girlfriend. All in correct sequence and IAW legal requirements. Possibly have fleas as well, the dog house is definitely my home away from home:-" I guess no one is perfect.....


----------



## CDG (Dec 13, 2012)

Don't sweat it Rampart.  Dogs are better than the majority of people anyways, present company excluded of course.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 13, 2012)

The team spent a training day with Rip-a fully trained working dog-and a few pups in training to be explosive dogs.


----------



## Muddergoose (Dec 13, 2012)

The beagle on the left is retired Agriculture Detector Dog Bobby, and the beagle on the right with da bling, is my retired Agriculture Detector Dog Skeeter.


----------



## Muddergoose (Dec 13, 2012)

Rather than add the "like" button on every dog pic, Just consider every single dog here "Like". Dogs are awesome.


----------



## Rampart (Dec 13, 2012)

CDG said:


> Don't sweat it Rampart. Dogs are better than the majority of people anyways, present company excluded of course.


That, CDG, is not news to me......or my dogs


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 17, 2012)

This is my Gavin.  He is afraid of cameras but I tricked him with my cell phone ...told him I was texting.


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 17, 2012)

Here's ours.


----------



## dirtmover (Dec 18, 2012)

So I brought both dogs with me to pull CQ. 

 Sir Bruno killed a mole that was living by the barracks and then slept most of the night.  Princess Misha stayed up with me like she always does for fear that I might do something fun and exciting with out her.  BTW I am still on duty waiting for my relief to show up.  Block leave duty....not that well thought out. LOL


----------



## pardus (Dec 18, 2012)

8654Maine said:


> Here's ours.


 
Looks beautiful up there!


----------



## Ex3 (Dec 18, 2012)

I love this pic of my two boys..


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 18, 2012)

8654Maine said:


> Here's ours...


 
Is that a Landseer?  Adorable...

LL


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks.  Portuguese water dog.  No dog hair on the couch.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Dec 18, 2012)

8654Maine said:


> Thanks. Portuguese water dog. No dog hair on the couch.


Awesome looking Pooch!  Hypo allergenic and non-shedding is the way to go!!!


----------



## walra107 (Dec 18, 2012)

This was my little brother Thomas he was a Boarder Collie/Golden Retriever/mischief expert, He passed away a year ago at age 13...It's funny you never really realize how much theyre apart of your life until they're gone. He and I practically grew up together, he was in its its truest sense my brother, not my pet. We buried him under a tree that he used to lay in the shade when he got older, to mark his grave we placed a solar lamp. To this day it is the ONLY solar lamp on our property that works correctly every single night, no matter what. Chokes me up just to post this.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 18, 2012)

Seriously considering finding her a companion:






but in the meantime - a boy and his dog :)


----------



## tova (Dec 20, 2012)

This is Brandy - not mine officially - but I used to take care of her over the years so much, it was like she was part mine - miss that damn dog.


----------



## parallel (Dec 21, 2012)

*Then.*






*Now.*

*



*


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 21, 2012)

Here is my Luna, I love her more than most people.


----------



## Tana (Dec 24, 2012)

cback0220 said:


> Here is my Luna, I love her more than most people.


I can see why.  She appears to have alot of "personality".


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2012)

Tera - lost her a couple of years ago...did her job well, folk who were not welcome did not come near the back yard when the twins were outside playing!


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 8, 2013)

My dog Bronson on Christmas Day after eating far too much turkey! 
​


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 8, 2013)

Laddy, that wasn't turkey...too much stout!

Great pic.


----------



## Tana (Jan 9, 2013)

ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 said:


> My dog Bronson on Christmas Day after eating far too much turkey!
> View attachment 7546​


Nice pic.  I see Bronson humors whoever put the hat on him, for a while....


----------



## Jay (Jan 10, 2013)

This is Shelby. She's 11. I've had her since she was 6 weeks. I love her more than beer and firearms. That's saying a lot btw.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 10, 2013)

Jay, Golden Retriever?  Very nice looking pup too!


----------



## Jay (Jan 10, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Jay, Golden Retriever?  Very nice looking pup too!



Yup! And thanks! Her sister died 3 years ago of cancer, but she's been ok since. I swear her bloodline goes to Noah's ark.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 10, 2013)

Jay said:


> Yup! And thanks! Her sister died 3 years ago of cancer, but she's been ok since. I swear her bloodline goes to Noah's ark.


Sorry about her sister.


----------



## Jay (Jan 10, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> Sorry about her sister.



Thanks, It's ok though. Her sister was my brothers dog. So Shelby has adopted him. She's rotten though. Loves being right under everyone's feet


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 10, 2013)

Jay said:


> Thanks, It's ok though. Her sister was my brothers dog. So Shelby has adopted him. She's rotten though. Loves being right under everyone's feet


LOL..we have a Black Lab we adopted..or actually he adopted us.  He is always sitting on my feet...or standing on them when Im trying to.


----------



## Jay (Jan 10, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> LOL..we have a Black Lab we adopted..or actually he adopted us.  He is always sitting on my feet...or standing on them when Im trying to.



Aww haha great dogs! They LOVE the water! Lots of energy too!


----------



## Jettie (Jan 10, 2013)

OK, I found one pic of the Pantene girls, my first two Thai dogs. The snoozer below, Dimmy, came with my hut; Pizza, the clown eyed Thai ridgeback cross above, forced her way in by hanging off the balcony by her claws and then scrabbling up on the deck. They loved the comfort, food and walks but hated the cold Monday morning showers.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 10, 2013)

Jay said:


> Aww haha great dogs! They LOVE the water! Lots of energy too!


Hahhahaaa..Jay.  My Gavin has relaxation down to a science.  Oh sure he can run like a freight train and he tears the shit out of his toy bin..for maybe 5-10 mins...then its nappy time!  
He is about 9 years old so he has to pace himself.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 10, 2013)

Now before you guys go and say that ain't a dog... she's very doglike AND she's 19 yo, so she's entitled to trample all over a dog thread all she likes... she rules and takes absolutely nothing from no one nor no dog. 

All those on this board who have met her will agree... 

I give you Snoopi - the true ruler of the Troll/LL household.

 19 yo bday visit to the vets.  She's an April Fools' Day baby, has traveled extensively, hunter extraordinaire (caught a hummingbird when she was 15), and can still tangle my yarn all over the LR when I'm knitting.

We keep telling RB to get Chubbs busy so she can have another puppy to boss around.  :-"

LL


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 10, 2013)

19? That is like world record status for a kittieh isnt it?  Call Guinness!


----------



## Jettie (Jan 10, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> I give you Snoopi - the true ruler of the Troll/LL household.


Cat and dogs in one house always = Cat rules. Snoopi is lovely.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 10, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> 19? That is like world record status for a kittieh isnt it? Call Guinness!


 
Nah... They can live up into their 20's.  



Jettie said:


> Cat and dogs in one house always = Cat rules. Snoopi is lovely.


 
Thank you.  Actually I had a dog, who I then gave 2 kittens, the dog ruled, but she is no longer with me, along with one of the kittens.  All subsequent dogs in the house have been ruled by Snoops though.  

LL


----------



## 8654Maine (Jan 10, 2013)

Fact of life: it's always "mommy's dog" or the "kid's dog", but when there's doggy vomit or dingleberries that needs to be cleaned up...yup...then it's daddy's dog.  Switch it around for the special mommies out there.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Jan 10, 2013)

Chopstick said:


> 19? That is like world record status for a kittieh isnt it? Call Guinness!


 
My cat lived until 22. 1985-2007. A stray kitten we found on the road. Named Garfield, although it was a she. A short hair Grey Tabby cat.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 14, 2013)

Scotth said:


> This isn't my dog but if you don't think this is the cutest dam doggy video clip....


 
Sometimes they are so smart it's scary.

LL


----------



## Jettie (Jan 15, 2013)

My second Thai bitch, BB, was in heat. I woke one morning and my fourth or so male stray, Sampson, was doing her on the balcony. I yelled, "No sex on the balcony!" They immediately ceased action and freaked. But they were still connected. Next thing, BB had turned about and was dragging Sampson butt-bum-backwards down the steps by his you know what. I can't describe the look on the poor boy's face as he was being dragged backwards down the steps. Sorry, no video. For some reason, Scotth's vid of that puppy learning to navigate steps just reminded me of that vignette.


----------



## Ravage (Jan 20, 2013)

Never knew my dog was cross-trained in EOD 







My very own "hair missile"


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 20, 2013)

Ravage, your dog looks like she has fingers!


----------



## AWP (Jan 22, 2013)

Against my better judgement I've cleaned up this thread and reopened it.

Let's not be cheeky.


----------



## Dame (Jan 22, 2013)

Princess Lilliput (mini schnauzer) and Mr. Reagan (Cavalier King Charles) had a lovely time with RB and HH6 last week. Mr. Reagan has finally reached his full size (about the same as Lilli) but is still such a puppy.  Princess Lilliput just stares at him playing fetch for hours with a look of disdain on her little face. She thinks fetching is undignified.


----------



## Dame (Jan 22, 2013)

I noticed that in the purge, pictures of our dearly departed Baron von Truffle were removed. These were the ones submitted to Hubby's work place at the time for their pet picture contest.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Jan 23, 2013)

Here are some older (the first one) & newer pics of the pups.

Opha Mae (the Rotti) has finally stopped growing & is at a lean 85 lbs. Unfortunately I can't say the same for Ferdinand (the Dachshund) :-".


----------



## Worldweaver (Apr 26, 2013)

Here's my boy Ragnar.  Unfortunately he spotted a stray two night ago, while out playing, and somehow escaped the yard.  I found him about 150 yards from the house...some ASSHAT had fucking hit and left him bleeding on the side of the road. 

He'll forever rest at our home.  He was a great friend and a loyal companion.


----------



## goon175 (Apr 26, 2013)

Damn man, that really sucks. May he rest in peace!


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 26, 2013)

Shit.  RIP Ragnar.


----------



## Seajack (Apr 26, 2013)

Four new additions to the Seajack farm. Two ducklings that hatched this spring, Kenny and April.






And the black alpaca(Caesar) on the left and the white one farthest to the right (Phoenix) are also new here. Not pets, but new livestock is fun. '

They're the first boys we've had, and they're fiery to say the least. Caesar has a huge dominance issue with me and will charge me when I walk into my pasture. Bastard


----------



## tova (Apr 26, 2013)

WW - I am sorry for your loss - beautiful dog.
RIP


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (Apr 27, 2013)

Sorry for your loss. You have my sincere condolences.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 27, 2013)

Worldweaver said:


> Here's my boy Ragnar.  Unfortunately he spotted a stray two night ago, while out playing, and somehow escaped the yard.  I found him about 150 yards from the house...some ASSHAT had fucking hit and left him bleeding on the side of the road.
> 
> He'll forever rest at our home.  He was a great friend and a loyal companion.



RIP Ragnar. Hopefully the driver gets to meet another hit and run driver.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 27, 2013)

Son of a bitch.
Sorry for your loss Worldweaver


----------



## Muppet (Apr 28, 2013)

Worldweaver said:


> Here's my boy Ragnar. Unfortunately he spotted a stray two night ago, while out playing, and somehow escaped the yard. I found him about 150 yards from the house...some ASSHAT had fucking hit and left him bleeding on the side of the road.
> 
> He'll forever rest at our home. He was a great friend and a loyal companion.


 
Sorry for your loss. Hopefully, when the asshole meets his maker, you can be  there to assist him in making it to hell.

F.M.


----------



## Worldweaver (Apr 28, 2013)

Appreciate the condolences everyone


----------



## Rabid Badger (Apr 28, 2013)

RIP Ragnar. That's tough, losing a best friend like that.


----------



## Chris16 (Apr 28, 2013)

Say hello to Toby(on the left) and Charlie (on the right) they are both pure Labrador retrievers and they are brothers. Well Toby lives up the road but they run a landscaping business on the side they specialize in rearranging drip lines. 





He looks old but he's 2 and a half years old in these pictures (3 now). When he was 1 and a half he swallowed a rope and it got stuck in his intestines and we almost lost him. When he was about 2 he got into a brawl with the neighbor dogs; him vs. about 6 dogs and he got beat up. Those neighbor dogs ended up getting shot when they attacked our neighbors sheep.  









That's his never empty water-dish, being a black dog and living in a hot dry area he gets real hot so he takes a quick swim and then lays on the air conditioning vent inside. It's a tough life.









That's not a dog but our cat named Felix, he's a killer. He will kill a little bird and play with it when the mommy bird is going after him. Here he is challenging 5 turkeys (4 now).


----------



## dknob (Apr 29, 2013)

Me and Dutch this past weekend


----------



## dknob (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Chris16 (May 27, 2013)

Sometimes we'll sit outside and look at our neighbor who has thousands of dandelions in his yard.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 28, 2013)

Worldweaver said:


> ... He'll forever rest at our home. He was a great friend and a loyal companion.


 

Just glad you found him in the end.  RIP Ragnar - I know you're waiting on the other side of the river for your human.

LL


----------



## Andraste (May 28, 2013)

https://secure.humanesociety.org/si...ts_of_valor_vote&s_src=web_vanity_petsofvalor

Vote early. Vote often.


----------



## AWP (May 29, 2013)

Andraste said:


> https://secure.humanesociety.org/si...ts_of_valor_vote&s_src=web_vanity_petsofvalor
> 
> Vote early. Vote often.


 
Which one is yours?


----------



## Ravage (May 30, 2013)

Todays' little photo - shoot.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Time to introduce my crew: From the left, is Madison, Sadie, Abby and Brandy. Madison and Sadie have since passed on. That is my wife," holding court" with the girls.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 24, 2013)

beautiful dogs!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 24, 2013)

This is Madison in her favorite element........SNOW.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 24, 2013)

Great looking dogs.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 24, 2013)

Good truck dog is good.

 Except when The Troll and LL expose the screen door hating demon inside.

 Then he goes back to normal in the truck.


----------



## parallel (Jun 24, 2013)

*Trying to catch bubbles...*


----------



## Chris16 (Jul 22, 2013)

More pictures of charlie and his brother toby at an earlier age









The amount of treats it took him to sit.








-Below are some pictures of Charlie as a puppy








-Tore through that leather leash in no time. Let's just say my dad wasn't too happy.








-We use to play a lot of soccer, now it's hockey.
















-Below is our dog Annie who at the age of 7 passed away from being run over by a car.


----------



## Red Ryder (Jul 22, 2013)

Someone got a haircut!!


----------



## Chris16 (Jul 22, 2013)

We visited my grandparents recently in North Dakota and they got German Shepherd puppy named Polly, she's really smart but that's not always a good thing as a puppy (;.


----------



## Chris16 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 23, 2013)

Chris16 said:


> ... she's really smart but that's not always a good thing as a puppy (;.



Truer words have never been spoken... 

Same goes for human puppies... :wall:

LL


----------



## nobodythank you (Jul 24, 2013)

My son's turtle named Teco (after a character on Dora the Explorer). Of course dad has to do the actual taking care part. He just watches him eat all the fish.


----------



## Chris16 (Jul 31, 2013)

No pics this time but, our neighbors were walking their sheep (they live down the road on another private road) but they walked up our road with their sheep and our dog went out there and was barking (not good) but he picked up his bone went up to them and showed it off then came back.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 31, 2013)

I didn't know there was a Washington State in New Zealand!?!


----------



## Chris16 (Jul 31, 2013)

Mac_NZ said:


> I didn't know there was a Washington State in New Zealand!?!


I've only seen pictures of New Zealand, but I'd bet to say the Lord of the Rings could have been pulled off in Washington State.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 31, 2013)

So we have more than people walking their pet bloody sheep down the road in common then


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 1, 2013)

My Luna sleeping on her pillow. So spoiled.


And with her giant ass bone.


----------



## Seajack (Aug 13, 2013)

I like to pretend he's a parrot sometimes. He was kidnapped by my neighbors earlier this summer after their dog nearly killed him. Thankfully he's back home after some post-farm show, Hatfield and McCoy-like shenanigans. I love him.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 13, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> My Luna sleeping on her pillow. So spoiled.
> 
> 
> And with her giant ass bone.


What kind of dog is that?


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 13, 2013)

Yoshi said:


> What kind of dog is that?



Pit mix.


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 13, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Pit mix.


Thanks, beautiful animal.


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 13, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> My Luna sleeping on her pillow. So spoiled.
> 
> 
> And with her giant ass bone.


Is that Jesus and a Mountain Dew vending machine in the back ground?


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 13, 2013)

Pics from Christmas time, so it is a manger scene and a present.


Polar Bear said:


> Is that Jesus and a Mountain Dew vending machine in the back ground?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 14, 2013)

Polar Bear said:


> Is that Jesus and a Mountain Dew vending machine in the back ground?


 
But you told me you loved Jesus and Mountain Dew...  and dogs...  and unicorns and rainbows and ...............

Cback... beautiful dog.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 14, 2013)

I was going to be a good Mod and delete the Troll's double tap.  :-"  But then I forgot what I was doing here.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 15, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> I was going to be a good Mod and delete the Troll's double tap.  :-"  But then I forgot what I was doing here.


 fixed it for you.... the double tap happened as the site engine was sharting yesterday.....


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 15, 2013)

x SF med said:


> fixed it for you.... the double tap happened as the site engine was sharting yesterday.....


 
Thanks.  I'm saving up my Mod 'superpowers' for something good.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 15, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> Thanks.  I'm saving up my Mod 'superpowers' for something good.


 
Yeah.... like blowing your nose.  

eta - without hurting your back.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 15, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Yeah.... like blowing your nose.


 
Takes a lot of effort with this honker.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 19, 2013)

So my dog has a heroin like addiction to the laser pointer. It is insane. So we have now rationed it down to only after dark. Still at about 1900 I start to get this begging face. It lasts until she gets to go outside and chase the laser.


----------



## xGenoSiide (Aug 23, 2013)

Bonnie, Bonibus, Shitbird... Smartest idiot I've had to date. Not very fond of me unless I take her out of the house but I still love her.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 6, 2013)

For those who met her, Snoops has moved on.  She was 19 1/2, inquisitive and living up to her name right til the end.  Blindness, kidney failure, hyperthyroidism and arthritis combined in the last 2 weeks to deteriorate her quality of life to nil.  The vet agreed with the Troll and I's decision.

Somewhere I've got print copies of pics from when her eyes were still closed.  She has been through much with me, but now she's moved on to join her sisters to wait for me and the Troll on the other side of the river. 

LL

 View attachment 9172


----------



## goon175 (Sep 6, 2013)

RIP Snoops!


----------



## policemedic (Sep 6, 2013)

RIP, Snoops.


----------



## Chopstick (Sep 6, 2013)

Sorry to hear.  RIP Snoops.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 6, 2013)

RIP Snoops.


----------



## CDG (Sep 6, 2013)

RIP Snoops.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 7, 2013)

Bad day at the office today... and not just this...  Later, goobersnot (my nickname for Snoops)


----------



## Ranger Psych (Sep 7, 2013)

RIP Snoops... the only furball that has ever put Zonk in her place.


----------



## pardus (Sep 7, 2013)

My sincerest condolences to you both. 

RIP Snoops.


----------



## Dame (Sep 7, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. Rest in peace, Snoops.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 7, 2013)

RIP Snoops.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Poccington (Sep 7, 2013)

Fuck. Sorry for your loss LL and Mr. Troll.

RIP Snoops.


----------



## dirtmover (Sep 8, 2013)

So My cousin took a picture of Misha wearing a acu patrol cap and boots.  She actually stayed still long enough for him to get a good pic.  She has decided that Skyler is under her protection and protects him from my aunt and uncle trying to wake him up.  Lol. She also managed to knock down a glass pan with pasta, the pan broke and she proceeded to eat it glass and all with no ill effects.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 8, 2013)

R.I.P. Snoops. I would send the rainbow bridge but I cannot read it right now. I am sorry.

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 8, 2013)

This is my boy Bozko. My sanity. I will look for a pic of Spikey, R.I.P. buddy. Bozko, right now is meowing like an alley cat, pissing me off. LOL.






F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about Snoops. :'(


----------



## Rapid (Sep 8, 2013)

My condolences. RIP, Snoops.


----------



## enceladus (Sep 8, 2013)

RIP...sounds like she had a good run!


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone.  Making the decision for a quality of life euthanasia is gut wrenching and never gets easier no matter how many times you've done it.  Doing much better now that it's done.

LL


----------



## Muppet (Sep 9, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Thanks everyone.  Making the decision for a quality of life euthanasia is gut wrenching and never gets easier no matter how many times you've done it.  Doing much better now that it's done.
> 
> LL


 
Hang in there. I still am going to call. I fell asleep.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 9, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> Hang in there. I still am going to call. I fell asleep.
> 
> F.M.


 
That's what you get for overdosing on lemming toes...  which sound really friggin foul by the way...  and do you harvest them on their way to the cliff, or after they go splat or splash or whatever at the bottom?


----------



## tova (Sep 9, 2013)

My sincere condolences to you both. RIP....


----------



## Dame (Sep 9, 2013)

x SF med said:


> That's what you get for overdosing on lemming toes...  which sound really friggin foul by the way...  and do you harvest them on their way to the cliff, or after they go splat or splash or whatever at the bottom?



Those lemmings were pushed; by the Mouse no less. 




http://www.snopes.com/disney/films/lemmings.asp


----------



## 0699 (Sep 10, 2013)

LibraryLady said:


> Thanks everyone.  Making the decision for a quality of life euthanasia is gut wrenching and never gets easier no matter how many times you've done it.  Doing much better now that it's done.
> 
> LL


 
When we had to put Libby down last year (10 November), she had her head in my lap when she died.  I knew it was the right decision for her, but I still cried & wailed like an Iraqi woman at a funeral.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 10, 2013)

0699 said:


> When we had to put Libby down last year (10 November), she had her head in my lap when she died.  I knew it was the right decision for her, but I still cried & wailed like an Iraqi woman at a funeral.



Even the Troll was dusty.

LL


----------



## Muppet (Sep 10, 2013)

0699 said:


> When we had to put Libby down last year (10 November), she had her head in my lap when she died.  I knew it was the right decision for her, but I still cried & wailed like an Iraqi woman at a funeral.


 

When I found Spikey dead last month after work, I sobbed pretty much like the day I lost Kim.

F.M.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 10, 2013)

Firemedic said:


> When I found Spikey dead last month after work, I sobbed pretty much like the day I lost Kim.
> 
> F.M.



Losing a furry family member is really hard, not saying it's the same as a human loved one but pretty darn close.  Makes it even harder when they don't live nearly long enough.


----------



## Th3 Maelstr0m (May 20, 2014)

Added another member to the family. Our Rottweiler Opha Mae needed a playmate. The local humane society had Rudy for 9 months (he was a stray before that). He is about a year and a half. Hyper as hell, but cuddles more than any dog I have ever seen. He also loves to suck on a blanket. Not sure what that is all about (the humane society said it may be that he was weaned to early).

View attachment 10890  View attachment 10893


----------



## Brian C (May 21, 2014)

This is Kayak, I adopted her when I still lived in Missouri.  She'll be 8 this year and is still full of all her puppy energy.  God blessed me with a great buddy.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 16, 2014)

May I introduce Lady Athena, Tina for short, a 3 and a half month old Chesapeake Bay Retriever.  Her Awesomeness gets a pool of course!

LL


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 16, 2014)

Awesome indeed, LL!!


----------



## Dame (Aug 16, 2014)

Daughter of the most highly exalted Choobie, I presume.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 16, 2014)

Latest photo of my little rascall


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 16, 2014)

Dame said:


> Daughter of the most highly exalted Choobie, I presume.



But of course!

LL


----------



## reed11b (Aug 17, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> May I introduce Lady Athena, Tina for short, a 3 and a half month old Chesapeake Bay Retriever.  Her Awesomeness gets a pool of course!
> 
> LL



So when do I get to play with the puppy?
Reed


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 17, 2014)

reed11b said:


> So when do I get to play with the puppy?
> Reed



I'm not going to let you play with my puppy, but your kids can!

LL


----------



## JHD (Aug 17, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> May I introduce Lady Athena, Tina for short, a 3 and a half month old Chesapeake Bay Retriever.  Her Awesomeness gets a pool of course!
> 
> LL
> 
> View attachment 11408



She is a beautiful four legged furry baby.


----------



## Optimus Hund (Aug 17, 2014)

This is Optimus Cerberus, my 160 pound American Bulldog, who just happens to be my much loved slobberin love monkey. Ya'll can just call him Opti


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 17, 2014)

I should really put this in the Garden thread...

LL


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 18, 2014)

I realized I haven't updated here since we got our new pup, Coco.  We found her online first, then once we met face to face, there was no hope for me.  
We adopted her from a local rescue foundation, No Wagging Tails Left Behind.  She's a Yorkie-Poo as best we can tell.

The day I brought her home, approx 4-5 pounds.
 

After her first haircut.
 

Hanging out with her sister (our other dog, Pepper)
 

And more recent


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 18, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> I realized I haven't updated here since we got our new pup, Coco.  We found her online first, then once we met face to face, there was no hope for me.
> We adopted her from a local rescue foundation, No Wagging Tails Left Behind.  She's a Yorkie-Poo as best we can tell.



You adopted an Ewok?!?  Sweet!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 18, 2014)

Hahaha!!  Good call.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Aug 18, 2014)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Hahaha!!  Good call.




My buddy has a pika-poo or something like that and named it Chewy for similar reasons.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 18, 2014)

She looks a lot like my Mom's pup, Duncan (aka Puppy of War).  The Yorkie-poos I've dealt with - Duncan, his sire Mr. Buttons, and dam Brittany, who both belong to my sister - are very intelligent dogs, as well as very loving.  You'll really enjoy having this one in your house.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 18, 2014)

My boys, Abel (left) and Lamont, have adjusted well to our new residence.



I should mention at this time that I wake up to Abel sleeping on my head almost every single time.  Not sure when I became a feline hat rack.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 18, 2014)

This is Trouble. He's a pit mix. Sweetest dog ever, and he cant figure out why Lamont is scared of him (hint: Lamont has never lived with a dog before). 

 

Abel will still hiss if Trouble gets too close, but they will sit quietly on opposite ends of the couch, or wander through the house without antagonizing each other.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 18, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Abel will still hiss if Trouble gets too close, but *they will sit quietly on opposite ends of the couch, or wander through the house without antagonizing each other*.


 
Sounds like my wife and I on a Saturday night... 

Just kidding.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 18, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> This is Trouble. He's a pit mix. Sweetest dog ever, and he cant figure out why Lamont is scared of him (hint: Lamont has never lived with a dog before).
> 
> View attachment 11445
> 
> Abel will still hiss if Trouble gets too close, but they will sit quietly on opposite ends of the couch, or wander through the house without antagonizing each other.




WOW...that is a truly innocent looking face, he must be trouble


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2014)

This is Jack. He was a normal cat until @racing_kitty spent the night. Now he's just broken.

This is Max, he and Jack have a power sharing arrangement. Our two old men usually get along. If people had as much heart and devotion as sub-3 lb. Max, the world would be a better place.
I am monarch of all I survey;
My right there is none to dispute;
From the centre all round to the sea
I am lord of the fowl and the brute. W. Cowper, The Solitude of Alexander Selkirk

Max and Lilly, his daughter. All of our animals were rescue animals. Literally within the last week of their life before the "Big Needle" as I call it. The dogs are all puppy mill survivors (we've had 4, 2 have passed).

Then there's Willow. This poor brain dead little thing was thrown from a car around Memorial Day weekend in 2013. When we found her she was 3-4 weeks old, shivering, covered in fleas, and with an abrasion on her head. I washed her, fed her formula, and told the Reaper to fuck off. She doesn't cat very well and spends most of her day under the couch. Like I said, she doesn't cat much, but when she does we're treated to this.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 18, 2014)

Am I seeing things or does Jack have a # tattooed on his belly?


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2014)

Chopstick said:


> Am I seeing things or does Jack have a # tattooed on his belly?


 
We are gangsta' up in my house!

Seriously, he had that when we adopted him back in 2006. Why? No bloody idea. He was a sweet, gay cat until rk spent the night. Ever since then he whores himself out to any old lap.


----------



## Chopstick (Aug 18, 2014)

It's a hard knock life....


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2014)

One day my wife had some furniture delivered while I was over here. The delivery guy lingered, chatting with my wife, and Max started walking back and forth between them. Finally Max stood between them and looked at him, back at her, back at him, back at her....

...and then walked over to mark his territory. On the guy's boot. Max just looked at the guy. My wife swears he never broke eye contact. She gave the delivery guy some paper towels and he left. Max stared at him until she closed the door.
---
We used to give Jack canned food every night at the same time. One night we were eating a late dinner and Jack was crying up a storm. Pacing, meowing, would not shut up. Finally my wife yelled at him, and the woman can yell, and Jack shut up. Not a peep.

My wife and I had our backs to him but our daughter could see him. "Oh. My. GOD! JAAAAACK!" We turned around to see Jack, squatting not 5 feet from the dinner table, dropping a growler and staring at us the whole time. When finished he stood up and meandered out of the room.

He didn't get his can of Fancy Feast that night.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 18, 2014)

This is my Bozko. The only thing left of my family. @racing_kitty made him a whore when she came to make sure I was sane last Dec. He is my little bugger. Love this maniac.

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 19, 2014)

@Freefalling ....  Max looks very much like Stimpy...  coincidence? I think not.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Aug 19, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> She looks a lot like my Mom's pup, Duncan (aka Puppy of War).  The Yorkie-poos I've dealt with - Duncan, his sire Mr. Buttons, and dam Brittany, who both belong to my sister - are very intelligent dogs, as well as very loving.  You'll really enjoy having this one in your house.


She's very well behaved with minimal training.  She walks beside my wife or me wherever we go in the house.  And very loving is an understatement!!


----------



## CDG (Aug 24, 2014)

Lola, our English bulldog.  She claimed my drag bag as her new bed right after I got back from my last TDY.


----------



## AWP (Aug 24, 2014)

CDG said:


> Lola, our English bulldog.  She claimed my drag bag as her new bed right after I got back from my last TDY.



When I go home I have to put my bag in the closet or else the animals fight to sleep on it. I want to think that is a sign of love and "please don't leave us again" but it is probably a status symbol or comfy or....some BS reason in their heads.


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 24, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> One day my wife had some furniture delivered while I was over here. The delivery guy lingered, chatting with my wife, and Max started walking back and forth between them. Finally Max stood between them and looked at him, back at her, back at him, back at her....
> 
> ...and then walked over to mark his territory. On the guy's boot. Max just looked at the guy. My wife swears he never broke eye contact. She gave the delivery guy some paper towels and he left. Max stared at him until she closed the door.
> ---
> ...


Your cats are evil...


----------



## Ex3 (Aug 24, 2014)

View attachment 11513 Ricky is almost 12.  He's not over the loss of his litter mate in June.

 Jammer is 3.

View attachment 11517 
Sushi is about 6 months old.
 
Shadow is 13.


----------



## LibraryLady (Aug 25, 2014)

Someone got her first swim lesson yesterday and was too tired to eat dinner.  Below is the pathetic I'm tired at breakfast, which was a total fake cuz 15 minutes later when the leash/collar jangled she was all about her 2 mile morning walkies!

LL


----------



## Ravage (Aug 25, 2014)

Dog-tired


----------



## Brian C (Aug 25, 2014)

LibraryLady, that's a beautiful pup!  I'm wanting to get another Lab to keep my 7 year old Lab mix company.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 25, 2014)

Brian C said:


> LibraryLady, that's a beautiful pup!  I'm wanting to get another Lab to keep my 7 year old Lab mix company.



She's a Chesapeake Bay Retriever...  NOT a Lab dammit, too many people think she is a Lab...


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 26, 2014)

x SF med said:


> She's a Chesapeake Bay Retriever...  NOT a Lab dammit, too many people think she is a Lab...



Get her a sign.


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 27, 2014)

What a beautiful Lab.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 27, 2014)

RackMaster said:


> Get her a sign.


um....  curly ruff...  webbed toes, nicer eyes, water proof...  she screams "Chessie"....  people are idiots, uninformed idiots...:wall:



8654Maine said:


> What a beautiful Lab.



Somebody is looking for some hate... and receiving it...


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 8, 2014)

Momma won't allow him on the couch but he still wants to be a lap dog.

He's our retired greyhound. Won 11 races (out of 99), clocked at 46mph. We rescued him 5 years ago. He's now 9 and a half. His days now consist of him loafing around all day and occasionally following around our youngest in hopes she drops him some food.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 9, 2014)

Here are my animals.  I'm not a cat person at all, and I had this little fucker introduced into my life.  He decided to keep sitting on my laptop, so I decided to have a little fun...you'll know when you see it.  He apparently enjoys watching TV as well.  




This is my dog.  She's awesome.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 9, 2014)

They're both cute, but I can't stop laughing at the kitten on the laptop.


----------



## fox1371 (Sep 9, 2014)

@racing_kitty 

Yeah...I was the only one in my household who thought it was hilarious haha.  Apparently using a 12 week old kitten for adult humor wasn't deemed appropriate.  This made me laugh harder.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 10, 2014)

Bozko, this past Tuesday am after I got home from work overnight. I texted a pic of him to my one sister in law Dana for her Bday so she would smile. I al told she did which is no easy feat these days.

F.M.


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Saxon...my new study buddy.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 11, 2014)

Viper1 said:


> Saxon...my new study buddy.



Tina is now 40.1 lbs and 19" at the shoulder....  you met her when she was truly puppy sized...  imagine all that energy with more mass, but even though she's teething, she is still very calm...


----------



## Muppet (Sep 11, 2014)

Chillin with Bozko watching Anthony Bourdain / layover. 

F.M.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 13, 2014)

Is that your cat or just a year round sweater?


----------



## Muppet (Sep 21, 2014)

Boz in gargoyle pose....Note the tape on sofa. He likes to claw the sweet fuck out of it...

F.M.


----------



## mac21 (Sep 21, 2014)

Try taping something on it and whatever else he likes to claw. It changes the texture to something they don't like, so they'll find something else they like, which is hopefully a scratch pad. It's free and it works pretty well for my cat.


----------



## Muppet (Sep 21, 2014)

mac21 said:


> Try taping something on it and whatever else he likes to claw. It changes the texture to something they don't like, so they'll find something else they like, which is hopefully a scratch pad. It's free and it works pretty well for my cat.



Thats whats the tape is for. He ignores it and moves to something else to destroy. Defiant little bastard! LMFAO!

F.M.


----------



## mac21 (Sep 21, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Thats whats the tape is for. He ignores it and moves to something else to destroy. Defiant little bastard! LMFAO!
> 
> F.M.



I thought that was just your attempt to mend the damage.:wall: My bad!


----------



## Muppet (Sep 21, 2014)

mac21 said:


> I thought that was just your attempt to mend the damage.:wall: My bad!



Both bro. LOL.

F.M.


----------



## Dame (Sep 22, 2014)

We need another adorable puppy pic in this thread. Here's a recent one of Mr. Reagan.

ETA: For full size cuteness, click image.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 22, 2014)

Dame said:


> We need another adorable puppy pic in this thread. Here's a recent one of Mr. Reagan.
> View attachment 11662
> ETA: For full size cuteness, click image.



he is an evil little mutt...


----------



## TH15 (Sep 22, 2014)

This is Anya. She's a rescue, so we're not 100% sure of her breed(s) - but I think she definitely has some Pitbull in her. Shes's an incredible pup.


----------



## Dame (Sep 22, 2014)

x SF med said:


> he is an evil little mutt...




How dare you, Sir. That is no mutt. He has an impeccable pedigree. Evil he may be (although I no longer refer to him as Satan), but a mutt he is most definitely not.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 22, 2014)

Dame said:


> How dare you, Sir. That is no mutt. He has an impeccable pedigree. Evil he may be (although I no longer refer to him as Satan), but a mutt he is most definitely not.



I will amend from 'mutt' to 'yapping purebred canine spawn of the devil' does this appease?


----------



## Dame (Sep 22, 2014)

x SF med said:


> I will amend from 'mutt' to 'yapping purebred canine spawn of the devil' does this appease?


Oh yes, indeed.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 22, 2014)

My mutts


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Sep 23, 2014)

They look like happy pooches!


----------



## policemedic (Sep 23, 2014)

They're spoiled rescues. I wanted to take their other litter mate but just couldn't swing it.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 2, 2014)

Bozko says...daddy! Bed time sucka. I just done a nap, only to wake up in an hour to meow loudly and run room to room like I was taking bath salts....night peeps....

F.M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 2, 2014)

Wife and Luna our mutt at top of Grandfather Mountain NC.

I think Luna saw a squirrel.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 17, 2014)

Bozko watching Hurt Locker. Sorry @racing_kitty :)

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Oct 30, 2014)

W.T.F. is Bozko doing?

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> W.T.F. is Bozko doing?
> 
> F.M.



Watching the World Series through his eyelids....  it's one of the days when Bumgarner wasn't pitching.... dumbass, he's your cat.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 30, 2014)

Why you gotta be taking pics during his self giggity time?  Dang dad.


----------



## AWP (Oct 30, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> W.T.F. is Bozko doing?
> 
> F.M.


 
I think you walked in on him while he was tongue-punching his fart box and now he's annoyed.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 30, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> View attachment 11719
> Wife and Luna our mutt at top of Grandfather Mountain NC.
> 
> I think Luna saw a squirrel.




LOL...he does look "on alert" in the pic.  BTW....great shot.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 30, 2014)

Found this great site...I am betting many of us ran into some great Afghan dogs....I remember one in '02 I wish I could have brought home.

http://www.nowzad.com/


----------



## x SF med (Oct 30, 2014)

Kraut783 said:


> Found this great site...I am betting many of us ran into some great Afghan dogs....I remember one in '02 I wish I could have brought home.
> 
> http://www.nowzad.com/



Muslims hate dogs...  leave some there, just to piss them off


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 30, 2014)

Lol...true,  really thinking about doing this.  Posted it here b/c of all you animal lovers


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 6, 2014)

This just happened, and I'm only online as I was looking up what my grey could have just experienced. I came into the bedroom to hey him to go out one last time before bed. He was unresponsive but his heart rate and breathing seemed normal. He was limp and his eyes were open. You could tell he wasn't there...

Does anyone have any experience with a pet having seizures? He's 9 and this is to our best knowledge his first (and hopefully last). I'm going to call and see if I can get him in to see a neurologist but I worry that it's going to cost me a mortgage payment. He's with it obviously but it still doesn't make it any less painful.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 12, 2014)

Me: listen buddy. You are too big for that box...Bozko: piss off dad! I regret nothing! Viva small boxes!

F.M.


----------



## Dtdomination3 (Nov 20, 2014)

Does anyone know how to post pictures from an IPhone onto here?


----------



## Muppet (Nov 20, 2014)

Dtdomination3 said:


> Does anyone know how to post pictures from an IPhone onto here?



No, cause I don't suckle the teet of Apple...Just kidding. And I don't have a I phone. I am sure there is somebody that can help. I usually, from a droid, share the pics to facebook and then copy / paste....But I am computer/phone retarded...

F.M.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 20, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> No, I don't suck... I am sure there is somebody that can help....But I am retarded...
> 
> F.M.



that's all I got from your post bro...  really.... :wall::wall:


eta....  Bro...  you walked into that one, nay drove at breakneck speed into a brick wall on that one...:-"


----------



## Muppet (Nov 20, 2014)

x SF med said:


> that's all I got from your post bro...  really.... :wall::wall:



OH SNAP TROLL! Now you're fucked bro! NO DELI, KNISHES AND YEUNGLING IN THE MAIL FOR YOU!!!!!

F.M.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 8, 2014)

Bozko's new pass time. Little bastard! Love this cat!

F.M.


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 9, 2014)

Ahh... Toilet paper destruction... I've had cats like that before.   It's an addiction, once they start, well... :wall:

LL


----------



## Jay (Dec 10, 2014)

This years been a rough but great one as far as animals go. My 12 year old golden retriever passed away this spring. I got her when she was 6 weeks old. She was one hell of a dog. 

I'm out at Fort Carson now and driving through colorado springs I saw a stray dog running down the side of I-25, no collar looking ROUGH and extremely malnourished. I picked her up and fed her, had a vet visit and starting nursing her back to health. Vet says she's roughly a year and a half old, a lab/pointer mix and relatively healthy over all. I got her at 40lbs, she's now 75 (it's been 2 months). The super lame harness is the wifes doing....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 10, 2014)

Jay said:


> This years been a rough but great one as far as animals go. My 12 year old golden retriever passed away this spring. I got her when she was 6 weeks old. She was one hell of a dog.
> 
> I'm out at Fort Carson now and driving through colorado springs I saw a stray dog running down the side of I-25, no collar looking ROUGH and extremely malnourished. I picked her up and fed her, had a vet visit and starting nursing her back to health. Vet says she's roughly a year and a half old, a lab/pointer mix and relatively healthy over all. I got her at 40lbs, she's now 75 (it's been 2 months). The super lame harness is the wifes doing....View attachment 12151View attachment 12152



I know all too well what it is like to loose trusted, and loved furry critters; is never easy, nor should it be.

Congratulations on the rescue, she is a fine looking gal. I'm so glad you two have found each other.


----------



## Jay (Dec 10, 2014)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I know all too well what it is like to loose trusted, and loved furry critters; is never easy, nor should it be.
> 
> Congratulations on the rescue, she is a fine looking gal. I'm so glad you two have found each other.



Thanks! She's currently harassing the wifes cat and a bit "alpha" so we're going through obideince training with retired K9 police officer for the next 7 months. I'm hoping to get her in the colorado K9 SAR training to give her a job so she quits destroying everything I put in front of her haha


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 10, 2014)

Jay said:


> ... The super lame harness is the wifes doing...



Having been in a car accident where my uncrated/unharnessed loose in the vehicle dog's noggin gave me a minor concussion, my dog ALWAYS wears her "super lame harness" or is crated. 

LL


----------



## Jay (Dec 10, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> Having been in a car accident where my uncrated/unharnessed loose in the vehicle dog's noggin gave me a minor concussion, my dog ALWAYS wears her "super lame harness" or is crated.
> 
> LL
> 
> View attachment 12153



The harness is just for walking, she has a crate in the back of the suv. We were parked while the wife got coffee the dog was wigging out that we weren't all together and climbed in the front seat after I opened her crate. What do you attach her harness to?

Pretty pup btw :)


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 10, 2014)

The harness has a loop that the seat belt goes through and then is latched.  Not a fan of walking harnesses.  ETA - we bought ours at Pet Co in the travel section.

More shameless pics of Tina...

LL


----------



## Jay (Dec 11, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> The harness has a loop that the seat belt goes through and then is latched.  Not a fan of walking harnesses.  ETA - we bought ours at Pet Co in the travel section.
> 
> More shameless pics of Tina...
> 
> ...



Is she a Chesapeake Bay Retriever?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 11, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> The harness has a loop that the seat belt goes through and then is latched.  Not a fan of walking harnesses.  ETA - we bought ours at Pet Co in the travel section.
> 
> More shameless pics of Tina...
> 
> ...



Beautiful pics!!!

I need to invest in a couple of harnesses for my two girls. Everyone else has a belt, they should too.


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 13, 2014)

Newest member of family. Rosie Mae Copper


----------



## Poccington (Dec 13, 2014)

She is adorable PB


----------



## Trigger (Dec 13, 2014)

Here is my son, Trigger. He's Red Heeler and Pit Bull. Got the best of both worlds in him, too. I adopted him from a pound out here in Tucson when he was 11 months old and he is my first pet. Finding him really was like everyone says - "You just have to go in there and look. When you see the right dog, you'll know." Thankfully his paperwork only mentions Australian Cattle Dog, so he's legally good to live anywhere!








Trigger is currently 23 months old and has already developed bad habits!








But I still love this badass, loyal, extremely loving, obedient and super-friendly family member unlike any simile or metaphor can describe!








This is how Trigger spends 6 days out of the week. As you can see, his life is very hard and full of difficult tasks that make him want to run away and find a home that would let him be lazy and do nothing all day.






We also have Cows on the ranch! This cattle dog has such a hard life


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 13, 2014)

I have had a few dogs growing up and was even lucky enough to have a Police K-9 at work (best experience in my life, IMHO), but my wife's first pet EVER is a black Scottie named Mollie......she has turned out to have one of the best disposition and character I have had the pleasure of experiencing.  She is 9 years old and going strong.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 13, 2014)

Trigger said:


> Here is my son, Trigger. He's Red Heeler and Pit Bull. Got the best of both worlds in him, too. I adopted him from a pound out here in Tucson when he was 11 months old and he is my first pet. Finding him really was like everyone says - "You just have to go in there and look. When you see the right dog, you'll know." Thankfully his paperwork only mentions Australian Cattle Dog, so he's legally good to live anywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good looking mutt


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 14, 2014)

Trigger needs doggie AA


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 14, 2014)

Abel decided to help me put sheets on the bed. It sounded more like "ATTAAAAAAAACK!!!!"  But what do I know?


----------



## medicchick (Dec 14, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Abel decided to help me put sheets on the bed. It sounded more like "ATTAAAAAAAACK!!!!"  But what do I know?



I have keep the door closed to keep Zonk _and_ Bibby from helping when I change the sheets.  Bibby at least helps make the bed, she's good at pulling the covers up.


----------



## Trigger (Dec 14, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> Abel decided to help me put sheets on the bed. It sounded more like "ATTAAAAAAAACK!!!!"  But what do I know?



I don't know breeds of cats, but those stripes sure are beautiful! So much character


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 17, 2014)

Jay said:


> Is she a Chesapeake Bay Retriever?



Good eye!

If you look back on this thread, I believe you'll find pics of her daddy.  Chubbs is a legend on this board.

LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Dec 17, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> Newest member of family. Rosie Mae Copper...



Uh... did we start something?  

LL


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 17, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> Uh... did we start something?
> 
> LL


no, Gabriel has been asking for a year and we have had this breeder on speed dial for 8 months. If anything you just drove the nail into the coffin. Hate you, mean it


----------



## Jay (Dec 18, 2014)

LibraryLady said:


> Good eye!
> 
> If you look back on this thread, I believe you'll find pics of her daddy.  Chubbs is a legend on this board.
> 
> LL



Chessies are outstanding dogs! Once get a place with more properly and some water it's either one of those or a newfoundland. Or both. Probably both


----------



## Polar Bear (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Jay (Dec 20, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> View attachment 12204



Dawwwwwww 


Gorgeous pup!!


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2014)

My wife's "old man" Max, moving along at 13. Yes, those are Three Wolf footie pajamas and I'm better than you.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 24, 2014)

@Freefalling do you go shopping at Walmart in those pj's?  You Sir are to classy for Florida.


----------



## AWP (Dec 24, 2014)

No, I keep the awesomeness contained in my house. It is better for society that way.


----------



## x SF med (Dec 24, 2014)

Polar Bear said:


> no, Gabriel has been asking for a year and we have had this breeder on speed dial for 8 months. If anything you just drove the nail into the coffin. Hate you, mean it



Love the Edmund Fitzgerald though...  really, mean it.   Gabe deserves a puppy, he's a responsible young guy.


----------



## parallel (Jan 4, 2015)

Our mutt is a gentle giant allowing herself to used as a pillow and pretty much anything else that the kids come up with.











I never could figure out what her mix of breeds is. I know that her Mom was a full blood Rottweiler and the people who I got her from say that another dog jumped the fence t get to her. They had said that they thought the other dog might be a Labrador. However... after seeing the " Benny the Dog" commercial for Bank of America (see video below) Benny and (ironically) Penny could be brother and sister.











It turns out that Benny is a Newfoundland. They are sometimes all black with a small patch of white on their chest... looks like I finally know what dominant breed Penny is.


----------



## parallel (Jan 4, 2015)

Whoops... double post.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 4, 2015)

Our Golden Retrievers, Luke and Melanie, had two litters of lil dudes & dudettes before we had them both fixed. Thirteen in the first, twelve in the second, all healthy. We kept a few and sold or gifted the others, mostly to people we knew or extended family members, and all the owners have kept up with sitreps.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 4, 2015)

^^^^^Too bad you got them fixed, nod to @pardus , they are beautiful pups. I would have liked to have been on the list .


----------



## parallel (Jan 4, 2015)

By posting about Penny on another forum I was directed to some interesting information. It turns out that Penny is most likely a Flat Coated Retriever as evidenced by the following:






The Flat-Coat's ancestry includes the "Retriever Proper," a cross-breed emerging from the  *Large Newfoundland* , setter, sheepdog, and spaniel-like water dogs.  <-- link to AKC Flat-Coated Retriever page.

So... I wasn't totally wrong in my assessment as one can see that the Flat Coated Retriever breed has Newfoundland breed in it's lineage.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 4, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Abel decided to help me put sheets on the bed. It sounded more like "ATTAAAAAAAACK!!!!"  But what do I know?
> 
> View attachment 12172 View attachment 12173 View attachment 12174



Abel looks a lot like the little fuzzbutt who invaded our household as well.

I'm not sure how sleeping with one's head on one's rear foot is comfortable, but I do not question the ways of felines.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 4, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> Abel looks a lot like the little fuzzbutt who invaded our household as well.
> 
> I'm not sure how sleeping with one's head on one's rear foot is comfortable, but I do not question the ways of felines.



Cats are liquid, silly.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 4, 2015)

Long day of football for the pup...


----------



## x SF med (Jan 4, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Long day of football for the pup...



you broke the pic....  friggin Jarheads....


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 5, 2015)

parallel said:


> ... Flat-Coated Retriever...



Having been a part of a family with Flat Coat's, I can tell you that they aren't that common, and there are lots of cross breeds who look similar but lack the distinct coat, posture and gait.  There are lots of Lab crosses with long hair dogs that people assume are Flat Coat's.

Based on your pics of Penny I'd say she's more likely a cross with Newly roots rather than a Flat Coat.

LL


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 16, 2015)

Well, just got a phone call I did not want to get. Dropped off our grey for some dental work and the vet said his kidneys are in very bad shape. They recommended we take him down to Purdue because they have a 24 hour vet hospital where he could be given a liquid therapy, but he's been pissing away protein, so by giving him all these fluids it will flush away more. That option is also out financially, which really sucks to say since he's a part off our family. When we took him in after his seizure, they didn't find anything out of the norm but they did see a lower level oif protein then. Because he ate and drank fine (his kidney valves were also okay) they ruled out kidney disease. In hindsight it appears now that it was a direct correlation between the two. I want the best comfort of life for Jake, but at the same time...

I just don't know what to do beteeen what's best for him and sadly what I can afford.


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Well, just got a phone call I did not want to get. Dropped off our grey for some dental work and the vet said his kidneys are in very bad shape. They recommended we take him down to Purdue because they have a 24 hour vet hospital where he could be given a liquid therapy, but he's been pissing away protein, so by giving him all these fluids it will flush away more. That option is also out financially, which really sucks to say since he's a part off our family. When we took him in after his seizure, they didn't find anything out of the norm but they did see a lower level oif protein then. Because he ate and drank fine (his kidney valves were also okay) they ruled out kidney disease. In hindsight it appears now that it was a direct correlation between the two. I want the best comfort of life for Jake, but at the same time...
> 
> I just don't know what to do beteeen what's best for him and sadly what I can afford.



Kidneys can loose up t0 75% of their function before it shows on blood work IIRC.
Ask your vet if they can give him IV fluids in his hospital. Understanding that there is no one there at night and the inherent risks involved with that. 
We used to do that all the time and never had a serious problem develop as a result. The cost should be significantly less.

Failing that, you could take the cheap and nasty route and keeps your fingers crossed. Get your vet to give him a bolus of fluids subcutaneously (under the skin). I've seen it work though it's certainly not the ideal treatment.

If nothing is done when he needs it, the kidneys could shut down very quickly and there is nothing anyone can do. If fluids are given at the appropriate time the immediate threat can be averted. Sadly it won't fix the problem just by him more time, that time could be counted in years though.

Is he sowing any symptoms at all? How is his eating? Energy level? Does he seem normal to you? How do they know his kidneys are in bad shape, were the kidney values on the bloodwork off?

I hope they didn't go ahead and clean his teeth.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes, we took him in last night for blood work before they gave him anaesthesia to pull a tooth for today's surgery. They have not proceeded with the dental work. One option is for them to do the IV work there, but there is that risk with it being the weekend that it maybe up to 12 hours of no one being there, hence they recommended we drive the couple of hours to Purdue.

He's as hungry as he's always been. His energy is down some, but he's not lethargic. His kidneys are operating at about 15%, which is dangerously low. The vet does not even know how he can walk, let alone still go out for a jog in the evenings (we just go around the block).


----------



## pardus (Jan 16, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Yes, we took him in last night for blood work before they gave him anaesthesia to pull a tooth for today's surgery. They have not proceeded with the dental work. One option is for them to do the IV work there, but there is that risk with it being the weekend that it maybe up to 12 hours of no one being there, hence they recommended we drive the couple of hours to Purdue.
> 
> He's as hungry as he's always been. His energy is down some, but he's not lethargic. His kidneys are operating at about 15%, which is dangerously low. The vet does not even know how he can walk, let alone still go out for a jog in the evenings (we just go around the block).



Eating is a very good sign. 
If it was my pet and I couldn't afford the 24hr hospital (Which I can't, I know they charge an arm and a leg) I would have no hesitation in admitting him into your local vet, the sooner the better. If the line tangles up and the fluids stop, the staff in the morning will fix that, so he is at least getting fluids during work hours, it's better than nothing.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 17, 2015)

Just getting back home after dropping him off. Sure feels empty.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 17, 2015)

Damn, bro.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 17, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Damn, bro.  I'm sorry for your loss.


He's at the Vets office getting an IV treatment. He should be home Monday.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh, well, oops.  I made that post before the coffee had kicked in.  I'm functionally retarded up to that point.  I genuinely thought he was being put down, kinda like I need to be at that time of morning.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 17, 2015)

No worries. We spoke with the greyhound rescue group we adopted him from and they are thinking that we will be having to make that decision in the coming weeks. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## Grey (Jan 17, 2015)

After Technical School I went home and saw this guy for the last time, during my first year in Japan he passed away when his heart gave out during a seizure. He was a good pup and I miss him, but my family is never without a furry companion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meet Bix, I finally got to meet him myself on leave a little while back. We think something bad must have happened to him with his previous owners, this is because when most people get too close (to his face usually) he will yelp loudly and jolt back quickly. Most of his teeth were removed because they were so badly damaged, we were told it was most likely that he chewed into some wire while he was out on the streets. He was supposed to be my mothers loyal companion after losing Sulley but he has seemed to lend his extreme loyalty to only my father, and when I came home, to me.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 17, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> He's at the Vets office getting an IV treatment. He should be home Monday.



It will be a long weekend for the both of you, BTDT. I had one of my girls in with some obstructive bowel problems. It took a few days to sort out, and every chance I got, I stopped in to visit. She would just light up when I came in to see her, like Christmas morning for both of us, every single time. The bonds we make with our canine friends are as strong anything I have ever felt. I hope for the best for you and your fuzzy friend.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 20, 2015)

Ma boy Boz!

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Jan 20, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> He's at the Vets office getting an IV treatment. He should be home Monday.



What's the latest?


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 20, 2015)

Wife brought him home last night. He's got end stage kidney failure unfortunately. So now it's on to monitoring his quality of life. For now he's eating and drinking fine, including keeping down his food. We have to remember to not be selfish though, which seems way easier said than done.


----------



## pardus (Jan 20, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Wife brought him home last night. He's got end stage kidney failure unfortunately. So now it's on to *monitoring his quality of life*. For now he's eating and drinking fine, including keeping down his food. *We have to remember to not be selfish though,* which seems way easier said than done.



I'm sorry to hear the prognosis, but glad he is home and doing OK for the moment. Did they give you and IV bag, line and needles to do sub Q fluids at home?
I'm heartened to see you write the bolded parts. People seem to forget that this isn't about you now, this is about him, your feelings are inconsequential to his suffering. 
I was rarely sad at euthanizing an animal as it was to relieve the animal's suffering. I used to get upset and angry when owners said to me 
"We can't end his suffering because we aren't ready to face it yet."

Remember, you know Jake better than anyone, you will know when his quality of life falls below the line. Some of the most obvious signs are eating and acting normal for him. Listen to him and you will know when it is time.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 20, 2015)

pardus said:


> I'm sorry to hear the prognosis, but glad he is home and doing OK for the moment. Did they give you and IV bag, line and needles to do sub Q fluids at home?
> I'm heartened to see you write the bolded parts. People seem to forget that this isn't about you now, this is about him, your feelings are inconsequential to his suffering.
> I was rarely sad at euthanizing an animal as it was to relieve the animal's suffering. I used to get upset and angry when owners said to me
> "We can't end his suffering because we aren't ready to face it yet."
> ...



^^^^^^^ Golden words!
Must be some dust in the air around here...... I am sad to hear that it is at end stage, for Jake. While it is hard to know just what is the right thing to do; know this.  You've done the right things all along, and you will continue to do that. Jake wants to be with you, that is his most happy time, and there you two are. As the failure progresses, Jake's sensorium will become more and more clouded, but you will be there; that will make it all so much easier for Jake. Your voice, your touch, and your nearness has always been the most gratifying thing  for Jake, and you will be doing that. I know how you feel, because I have been there. Take comfort in knowing, that Jake's life with you has all he has ever wanted, and there you are. Take care you two, thoughts and prayers are on the way.


----------



## Totentanz (Jan 20, 2015)

Damn... sorry to hear that.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 20, 2015)

Here's Jake the day we brought him home (July 31, 2009).


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 20, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Here's Jake the day we brought him home (July 31, 2009).



What a happy, smiling lad Jake is! Thanks for the picture.

Say, here's a thought. Being a dog lover, and I'm the dog whisperer in our development. Folks will get dog momentos for me, and I got two great ones for Christmas this year, from our next door neighbor. It was two water glasses that were hand painted with pictures of my dogs. The neighbor was watching the dogs at our home over a week or so. They took some photos of the dogs, and sent a handfull of photos to, "Inspired Imagination". The product was just stunning. The  hand painted pictures were perfect in capturing the likeness of the dogs on each glass. I mean picture perfect. I was stunned to see just how perfect they were. So, perhaps you would like to contact this artist. I do not know what the cost was, and they had to include 3-4 good pics of each dog.  I will send you a pm with the contact info.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm sorry bro. Just hang in there. All that needed to be said already was. Hug Jake for me brother.

F.M.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 21, 2015)

Tonight he's decided to not eat. He didn't want his canned food so I cooked some bacon. He only ate 2 pieces of it. 

If this continues tomorrow and Friday, on Saturday we will be saying good bye.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 21, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Tonight he's decided to not eat. He didn't want his canned food so I cooked some bacon. He only ate 2 pieces of it.
> 
> If this continues tomorrow and Friday, on Saturday we will be saying good bye.



As long as Jake knows you are there, he belives things are good, and he will feel comfort. I know how you feel. Keep doing what you are doing. If you can't be there, take the T-shirt you are wearing off, and leave it next to Jake. i hate it when the dust gets in my eyes like this.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 22, 2015)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Tonight he's decided to not eat. He didn't want his canned food so I cooked some bacon. He only ate 2 pieces of it.
> 
> If this continues tomorrow and Friday, on Saturday we will be saying good bye.



What Red Flag said and we will be here for you to vent to brother. It is dusty in here. Hang in there brother.

F.M.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 22, 2015)

My thoughts are with you and your family, sad times


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 22, 2015)

Damnation, dude.  I didn't mean to put the mouth on it earlier.  I'm sorry that it's coming so soon.  Cherish these last few hours or days together.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 24, 2015)

I just want to say thanks to everyone who has sent a PM or commented on here. Hopefully he's chasing bunnies till his legs grow tired. 

They say when you pick a dog to choose the one who picks you. We picked It's A Pleasure To Beat you at our local county fair, because my wife knew the greyhound groups would be there. Both of the local greyhound rescue groups had booths set up and we had adoption papers in our hand for a dog when my wife said, "Let's first check out the other group." As we approached the table, a black greyhound who was laying down in the background sprung to his feet, jumoved up onto the table, leaped off it, and stole the adaption papers in my hand. I think it's safe to say he chose us, we didn't choose him.

It's a Pleasure to Beat you raced 99 times, winning 11 of those. He was clocked at 42 mph. But the biggest race he won was ensuring we took him home.


----------



## CDG (Jan 27, 2015)

Me with our English bulldog Lola and our new pit/boxer rescue Oliver.  The initial excitement is over and both dogs are snoring away.  Oliver was abused by a biological male ( I refuse to call him a man) before being rescued.  It feels so good to give him a safe and happy home for the rest of his hopefully long life.


----------



## parallel (Feb 14, 2015)

My heathens and the mutt at the Cajun hideaway.


----------



## Totentanz (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Muppet (Mar 11, 2015)

Totentanz said:


> View attachment 12746



Looks my my Spikey, died shortly after we lost Kim. 

M.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 11, 2015)

2 crazy cat ladies.... and they aren't even women...  oh, the sadness of it all....


----------



## Muppet (Mar 11, 2015)

x SF med said:


> 2 crazy cat ladies.... and they aren't even women...  oh, the sadness of it all....



What the fuck ever Troll!:wall:

M.


----------



## amorris127289 (Mar 12, 2015)




----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 26, 2015)

https://military.id.me/trending-military-news/military-dog-reunited-marine-combat-veteran/

Saw this and while it's not my dog, it's a happy but sad story with a happy (mostly) but sad ending.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## amorris127289 (Mar 26, 2015)

It reminds me of the dragon from how to train a dragon!


----------



## Polar Bear (Mar 26, 2015)

x SF med said:


> 2 crazy cat ladies.... and they aren't even women...  oh, the sadness of it all....


True


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Saxon is ready for his official portrait.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Riley is ready for football season. Go Steelers.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 31, 2015)

For the resident Sasquatch, a challenge has been dropped.... nom nom nom...  

LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 31, 2015)

Happy Puppy!

LL


----------



## amorris127289 (Mar 31, 2015)

Where I live people always park their cars outside of Walmart and sell/give away puppies. I hate it because I always want to take one home. Today someone had three American bulldog puppies (no room at the moment for another dog)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 31, 2015)

Lost our Shepherd about this time a few years ago.  Tera was a good pup, still miss her.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 1, 2015)

Hate for hating puppy loss. She looks like she was a beautiful girl!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 1, 2015)

@Ranger Psych , under the circumstances I appreciate the hate.  She was a really good pup; we had her nearly 10 years.  We got her from a Shepherd rescue shelter at 6 months old.  She was born with hip issues and arthritis.  Realistically they were going to have to put her down as she needed to be on a medicine called Deramax (which ran about $100/month) or double hip replacement surgery...tough way to start out life...glad we were in a position to give her a chance.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 1, 2015)

I may be a little twisted, but I have had all my dogs cremated, and I still have their ashes. When I'm gone, I too will be turned into ashes, and go to my final rest, with the ashes of my dear canine friends. I just love dogs, in case you haven't figured that out by now.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Ranger Psych , under the circumstances I appreciate the hate.  She was a really good pup; we had her nearly 10 years.  We got her from a Shepherd rescue shelter at 6 months old.  She was born with hip issues and arthritis.  Realistically they were going to have to put her down as she needed to be on a medicine called Deramax (which ran about $100/month) or double hip replacement surgery...tough way to start out life...glad we were in a position to give her a chance.



Like for giver her a good life.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Apr 2, 2015)

My rescue Elliott, aka fluffy dog.


----------



## DatGuyGilley (Apr 2, 2015)

This is Skylar, or Sky for short.

The first dog I can truly call my own...well, our own.

My fiance and I rescued her when we still lived in Houston, she was found in an abandoned building in a really bad part of town, parents nowhere to be seen, and had a gash on the top of her snout.

She's a German Shepherd/Lab/Who-the-fuck-knows mix.

She didn't fare too well in the Texas heat, but she's been flourishing up here in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## amorris127289 (Apr 2, 2015)

This is not my dog but today we did a base visit and I got to wear the marshmellow suit and be on the wrong end of his teeth. (It was awesome!) MWD's are machines, and beautiful animals.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 17, 2015)

Here is Jake and I coming home from a day of trail riding. He used to sit next to my Jeep in the garage waiting for a ride. If I ever moved it out of there (it was a spare vehicle) for whatever reason he would jump up and race around the house.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 17, 2015)

Dogs love trucks.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 17, 2015)

Charlie ain't moving for anyone today...


----------



## Brill (Apr 28, 2015)

lindy said:


> Here's my Springer Spaniel mix (rescued from pound in San Angelo, TX) enjoying camping in Colorado.  He met his first mule deer on this trip: he likes 'em!
> 
> View attachment 5298



RIP Dexter.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Bedtime....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 28, 2015)

lindy said:


> RIP Dexter.



. RIP, Dexter. Sunny skies, open fields, and friends to romp with.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 28, 2015)

lindy said:


> RIP Dexter.



Oh no.   Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Totentanz (Apr 28, 2015)

RIP, Dexter.


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 28, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> View attachment 13142  Bedtime....



Do you have my cat? Yours looks just like mine.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 28, 2015)

lindy said:


> RIP Dexter.



So sorry for your loss.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 28, 2015)

lindy said:


> RIP Dexter.



I'm truly sorry for your loss.  RIP, Dexter.  Good boy.


----------



## CDG (Apr 28, 2015)

RIP Dexter.  I'm sorry for your loss lindy.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 28, 2015)

RIP Dexter


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 28, 2015)

Rest in Peace Dexter


----------



## Brill (Apr 28, 2015)

We had put it off for far too long and I couldn't stand watching him fall down stairs anymore. We rescued Dexter from the pound in TX and he had a great 16 years with us. He was the best do ever: quickly housebroken, easily learned to shake hands, roll over, and like to play catch or as he played, "I'll get the ball and you chase me".
The family is in mourning and our other dog keeps sniffing around like he's looking for him.
We should have done it earlier but I was selfish: I wanted him around more than I wanted his pain to be relieved. Very sad day.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 29, 2015)

lindy said:


> The family is in mourning and our other dog keeps sniffing around like he's looking for him..



This is what I'm afraid of.  My boys are brothers and have never been apart.  They're 8 and they're Siberian/Saint Bernard mixes; life span is limited.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 29, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> View attachment 13142  Bedtime....



You own ceiling kitteh?  OMGLOL!!!  kbailol


----------



## x SF med (Apr 29, 2015)

lindy said:


> We had put it off for far too long and I couldn't stand watching him fall down stairs anymore. We rescued Dexter from the pound in TX and he had a great 16 years with us. He was the best do ever: quickly housebroken, easily learned to shake hands, roll over, and like to play catch or as he played, "I'll get the ball and you chase me".
> The family is in mourning and our other dog keeps sniffing around like he's looking for him.
> We should have done it earlier but I was selfish: I wanted him around more than I wanted his pain to be relieved. Very sad day.



Condolences. 

@policemedic  - it sounds strange, but have the vet allow you to bring the survivor to sniff the body after passing, it allows them to adjust, they can smell that the spark is gone.  They will be looking for their pack mate for a long time if you don't.


----------



## policemedic (Apr 29, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Condolences.
> 
> @policemedic  - it sounds strange, but have the vet allow you to bring the survivor to sniff the body after passing, it allows them to adjust, they can smell that the spark is gone.  They will be looking for their pack mate for a long time if you don't.



P, That's actually my plan but I hope I don't have to put in into play for many years.

I really want to add two puppies to the mix to keep the old ones young and let them help train the young'uns.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 29, 2015)

lindy said:


> We had put it off for far too long and I couldn't stand watching him fall down stairs anymore. We rescued Dexter from the pound in TX and he had a great 16 years with us. He was the best do ever: quickly housebroken, easily learned to shake hands, roll over, and like to play catch or as he played, "I'll get the ball and you chase me".
> The family is in mourning and our other dog keeps sniffing around like he's looking for him.
> We should have done it earlier but I was selfish: I wanted him around more than I wanted his pain to be relieved. Very sad day.



My condolences bro. 

M.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 29, 2015)

And this is why my cat is better than most people. He waits for daddy...or breakfast, what ever. I love my boy. I miss Spikey. Spikey is with his mommy. 

M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 29, 2015)

I just love fuzzy critters.


----------



## amorris127289 (Apr 29, 2015)

Duke (the white German shepard).
Shady (Kerr blue heeler mix)


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 29, 2015)

Both are lovely creatures, but Shady is absolutely adorable.  And I normally don't get all gaga for smaller dogs.


----------



## amorris127289 (Apr 29, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Both are lovely creatures, but Shady is absolutely adorable.  And I normally don't get all gaga for smaller dogs.


I wish shady was still that small, they are both masters of escape. Shady decided to get out yesterday and was out for five hours and came back looking like a chocolate lab. It had rained the night before and I guess he decided to partake in a spartan race while I was in class.


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 30, 2015)

Here is a different one for all you.


----------



## Six-Two (Apr 30, 2015)

Hudson:





At 2 months, on our first walk




At 10 months, farting on my bed.


----------



## x SF med (Apr 30, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> View attachment 13156
> 
> 
> Here is a different one for all you.



Where are the rest of them?   Y'know... One fish, two fish, red fish, blue fish.


----------



## The Accountant (Apr 30, 2015)

x SF med said:


> Where are the rest of them?   Y'know... One fish, two fish, red fish, blue fish.



Here is a blue fish for ya.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 30, 2015)

K9Quest said:


> View attachment 13156
> 
> 
> Here is a different one for all you.




Dory?


----------



## Viper1 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## LibraryLady (May 15, 2015)




----------



## x SF med (May 15, 2015)

@LibraryLady ....  you could have removed the eyballsnot before the pic, Tina looks like she's not treated very well and has no care for her appearance.


----------



## LibraryLady (May 15, 2015)

@x SF med - g'way.  Just g'way...

Don't you have a Mahogany Monster to exercise?

LL


----------



## SARDUDE (May 16, 2015)

My two mutts love the trails!


----------



## racing_kitty (May 19, 2015)

If I have to cook dinner for the kids while I'm working, I bring the computer into the kitchen with me. Seven decided she can do my job...


----------



## Muppet (May 21, 2015)

When I want to shadowspear and Bozko says, fuck you asshole. Pet me!

M.


----------



## policemedic (May 21, 2015)

Muppet said:


> When I want to shadowspear and Bozko says, fuck you asshole. Pet me!
> 
> M.



If you were going for the Dr. Evil look, you nailed it.


----------



## Totentanz (May 21, 2015)

policemedic said:


> If you were going for the Dr. Evil look, you nailed it.


_
That makes me angry. And when Dr. Evil gets angry, Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset. And when Mr. Bigglesworth gets upset... people DIE!_


----------



## Viper1 (May 21, 2015)

Cats got a new bed


----------



## Tbone (Jun 13, 2015)

I can't resist not sharing my goofballs so here they are.
Black one is Piper and the blonde one is her mom Maggie. The cat is Alex, and yes he does hate his inferior k9 housemates.


----------



## amorris127289 (Jul 12, 2015)

amorris127289 said:


> Duke (the white German shepard).
> Shady (Kerr blue heeler mix)View attachment 13150View attachment 13151View attachment 13152


 Shady's twin slim just got brought home.


----------



## Red Ruckit (Sep 2, 2015)

I figured this might be a good thread to make myself known amongst the family here on the forum.

Here's the ancient family shi-tzu!

She's the most obnoxious food addicted dog ever though we love her all the same.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 2, 2015)

The kids get in the pool, the dogs hide from said kids and/or the sun


----------



## Optimus Hund (Sep 4, 2015)

I haven't been on site in a while, started a new job, working 12-15 hours 6 and sometimes 7 days a week. But I felt the need to post tonight.
It is with great sadness that I must say; tomorrow Opti crosses the Rainbow Bridge. He developed tumors in his throat a month or so ago and the treatment regimen that ensued has not diminished them. I want to thank x_sf_med and Library Lady for their heartfelt love and support.
Til Valhalla Opti; fair winds and following seas my gentle companion.


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 4, 2015)

Damn. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you can find a smile for Opti in that last ride tomorrow.


----------



## Optimus Hund (Sep 4, 2015)

racing_kitty said:


> Damn. I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you can find a smile for Opti in that last ride tomorrow.


We're going to go for a last walk and chocolate ice cream. Regardless, smiles along with tears will abound.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 4, 2015)

That's shitty. Sorry about your buddy - good luck with it all.


----------



## CDG (Sep 4, 2015)

Sorry for your loss OH.  May Opti rest in eternal peace.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 4, 2015)

May Opti have open fields and blue skies.....


----------



## x SF med (Sep 4, 2015)

@Optimus Hund 

The meathead will have plenty of mailmen to bark at, a huge yard and plenty of treats, his reward for being there for you at all times.  I'm going to miss the big lug, except for the toe crushing, I won't miss the toe crushing...  find peace Opti, you're a good dog.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 4, 2015)

Optimus Hund said:


> We're going to go for a last walk and chocolate ice cream. Regardless, smiles along with tears will abound.



It is such a sad, and very hard thing to do, but there is comfort in knowing that you will be sparing Opti from so much suffering. Our canine family members love nothing better than being with us. That you are with Opti as the meds bring sleep, is all that is needed. Feeling your touch, and hearing your words all help. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. There are so many dogs that need loving homes. Find another to adopt, I have found that it does help with the loss.


----------



## Optimus Hund (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks to all.
For those that knew him, and those that wish they had; raise a glass.
Rest easy Optimus Cerberus.
Til Valhalla.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 5, 2015)

RIP Opti.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 12, 2015)

This is Trololo Dog. Adopted her late one night from a dumpster she'd been tossed in. Good timing since the garbage trucks were making early runs before Labor Day...
She was not chipped, not reported stolen, pretty healthy. We got her shots and license, now she's ours. Her coat is redder than it looks so I call her Pepita (little pumpkin seed). Looks to be a Daschund-Beagle mix. Might be some Chihuahua in there too.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 12, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> Looks to be a Daschund-Beagle mix. Might be some Chihuahua in there too.



So a loud yippy dog then  Cute though.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 12, 2015)

medicchick said:


> Cute though.



Horribly so.  Which is why I put up with lack of sleep.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 15, 2015)

*  Eyes of the Walking Dead*

This... Is Titanescu. Age unknown. He's pretty old but not blind, despite the way his eyes look in photos. He's also a major asshole and fears nothing, he's too f***** old and too f***** tired. He's a Manx, with a short bobtail. He doesn't purr.
If you touch him the wrong way, he'll punch you. 
If you touch him, he'll punch you and maybe hiss a foul hiss at you.
If the dog yips, he goes over and punches her. Several times.
What I mean by punch is that he doesn't raise his paw and bring it down in a slashing motion the way cats do, he jabs, straight out and hard, from the shoulder. I think he learned that cage fighting in shelters for years. They told us he'd been returned to the shelter twice by folks who mistakenly thought he might be mellow but got Bad Santa instead..
He likes to perch on my lap. I just can't touch him, really.
The first week we had him, he was perched on the missus and I was f***** with him, out comes the paw, and fast. He hit my hand hard enough it sounded like meat on meat. My wife starts giggling, which makes him shake. He turns to her and let's out a foul, halitosis hiss in her face. Another cat would take off after that, for fear of reprisals. Not him. Never. He looked at us dead calm as if to say "do it again. Go ahead and do it"
We didn't.
Younger cat wants to wrestle with him at times. He's younger and heavier.  Next thing you know, the younger cat hits the floor with a thud, Titanescu walks over to the dog's crate and punches her through the bars. It's like he's saying "and f*** you too!"


----------



## x SF med (Oct 15, 2015)

@Frank S. - How do you get all of these satanic creatures to surround you?  I know where... the shelter... but how in hell do you find them?


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 15, 2015)

I imitate the call of the Wild Cthulu.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 15, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> I imitate the call of the Wild Cthulu.



So .... you are really HP Lovecraft....  :wall:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 15, 2015)

I am familiar with the Manx. My inlaws had one or two around for as long as I can recall. None quite had the persona of Titanescu. When outside, they would back up to a door and rap on it with their hind paws as loud as and person would; perhaps even louder. They are truely a breed apart, and underscoreed  the idea of cats allowing one to live with them. Living with feline, and canine family members truely enriches our lives. Some, like Titanescu, offer challenges as well. He sounds like quite a handful.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 15, 2015)

He's all right as long as we remain aware. But then, we have a high tolerance for "characters".
Funny thing about the rapping: recently, he started doing that when he wants to be fed. I think part of his issues stem from lack of socialization (no purring) and spinal problems endemic to the breed. I do admire him, I'll admit: he has no fear and he takes no shit. He doesn't start any either...

Edited to add: we had company over and warned them to be careful around him. So guess what he did? He went over to rub against them, flopped and rolled so they could pet his gut. Him.
If I tried that with him I'd be a poster boy for French lives matter afterwards.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 15, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> *  Eyes of the Walking Dead*
> 
> This... Is Titanescu. Age unknown. He's pretty old but not blind, despite the way his eyes look in photos. He's also a major asshole and fears nothing, he's too f***** old and too f***** tired. He's a Manx, with a short bobtail. He doesn't purr.
> If you touch him the wrong way, he'll punch you.
> ...



Am I the only one who can't see the pictures that seems to be embedded?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 15, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> He's all right as long as we remain aware. But then, we have a high tolerance for "characters".
> Funny thing about the rapping: recently, he started doing that when he wants to be fed. I think part of his issues stem from lack of socialization (no purring) and spinal problems endemic to the breed. I do admire him, I'll admit: he has no fear and he takes no shit. He doesn't start any either...



It is hard to not admire him. I count you as fortunate to have such a direct and purpose driven feline. Not everyone would agree with me, but I love our fuzzy critters for what they are, as they are, and what they bring us.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 15, 2015)

medicchick said:


> Am I the only one who can't see the pictures that seems to be embedded?



Can you see these?


----------



## medicchick (Oct 15, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> Can you see these?
> 
> View attachment 14191 View attachment 14193


Yup, I can see those.  It's an interesting eye, it reminds me of thunderstorm clouds rolling in over a moon.


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 15, 2015)

I should point out two things: it's not photoshopped. I altered contrast to enhance definition, that's it. Also, his eyes sometimes look like this only in artificial light. Beautiful, I think.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 15, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> I'd be a poster boy for French lives matter afterwards.



But... French lives don't matter, do they?  Well, maybe French women and French chefs... 

Plastic Bertrand is Belgian, so he really doesn't matter.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> Can you see these?
> 
> View attachment 14191 View attachment 14193



I love him! He has the look of "Master of the Realm". Will he let you rub the bony ridge beneath his eyes?


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 16, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I love him! He has the look of "Master of the Realm". Will he let you rub the bony ridge beneath his eyes?



Yes, with the simple caveat that he has to see it coming. He doesn't react well to surprises. I have to put my hand a couple inches from his face, and once he checks my ID, I can scritch the top of his head, under his chin and even the base of his bobtail. We've moved to a more suburban type setting in June, so the cats (who remain indoors) Get to enjoy the occasional breeze and especially sunlight through the screened doors and windows.
For Titanescu, who spent most of his existence inside buildings, it's been a slow transformation. He greets me from work, rubbing against my leg and presenting his head for petting. And he's not begging.  He can't have catnip though,  he turns into me when I drink Gin...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 16, 2015)

Frank S. said:


> Yes, with the simple caveat that he has to see it coming. He doesn't react well to surprises. I have to put my hand a couple inches from his face, and once he checks my ID, I can scritch the top of his head, under his chin and even the base of his bobtail. We've moved to a more suburban type setting in June, so the cats (who remain indoors) Get to enjoy the occasional breeze and especially sunlight through the screened doors and windows.
> For Titanescu, who spent most of his existence inside buildings, it's been a slow transformation. He greets me from work, rubbing against my leg and presenting his head for petting. And he's not begging.  He can't have catnip though,  he turns into me when I drink Gin...



I'm happy that you two finally got together. I like the "T".


----------



## parallel (Oct 21, 2015)

Our mutt "penny" who has missed RB since he lavished her with attention at dinner a couple of weeks ago. So now anyone who sits on the couch has her begging for lovin'.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 21, 2015)

@parallel ...  you should have never let RB near your dog....  he can spoil a mutt in 30 seconds...  I know, I have Chubbs daughter in the house...  he ruined the genes of the entire line....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## x SF med (Oct 22, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


>


Xerxes doesn't have a friggin truck tire in his jaws, almost didn't recognize him.


----------



## The Accountant (Oct 22, 2015)

One of many dogs I've had in my life.. lost this guy about a year ago but he lived a long life (15 years)


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 24, 2015)

The Beaverhead River pigshark.

Someday when I figure out this moving picture thingie on my phone, I'll show the true depths of horror that is the pigshark.

LL


----------



## Frank S. (Oct 24, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> The Beaverhead River pigshark.
> 
> Someday when I figure out this moving picture thingie on my phone, I'll show the true depths of horror that is the pigshark.
> 
> LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 3, 2015)

The Beaverhead River PigShark is discovering her first snow.  If it were deep enough, I'm sure she'd be swimming in it!

LL


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 5, 2015)

This is Bob, my sister and nephew are watching him at the moment. He is free to roam about the house, for some odd reason he likes to lay near or on that aluminum board.  
He is kind of a butthead sometimes. If a bedroom door is left open Bob will wait until his target is asleep, then proceed jump on the sleeping persons face. After causing his target to wake in a panic he will leap off the bed, as he makes a mad dash out of the room one can hear him grunting 'hmph, hmph, hmph'.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Nov 5, 2015)

Nothing good will come from anyone who ever tries to steal our jeep....


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 5, 2015)

One of those days...


----------



## policemedic (Nov 5, 2015)

Viper1 said:


> One of those days...



Ah, the life of a cat....


----------



## x SF med (Nov 5, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> Nothing good will come from anyone who ever tries to steal our jeep....
> View attachment 14374



I don't know if I'd be more afraid of Xerxes or Zonk...  either one would be bad news....  Xerxes would tear you apart and play with the pieces until he got bored, but Zonk would kill you and then devour the pieces over several days, and then she'd shit on your bones....


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 5, 2015)

R.Caerbannog said:


> This is Bob, my sister and nephew are watching him at the moment. He is free to roam about the house, for some odd reason he likes to lay near or on that aluminum board...
> He is kind of a butthead sometimes. If a bedroom door is left open Bob will wait until his target is asleep, then proceed jump on the sleeping persons face. After causing his target to wake in a panic he will leap off the bed, as he makes a mad dash out of the room one can hear him grunting 'hmph, hmph, hmph'.



Awesome.  I raised and showed them growing up, had some lops but our housepets were Flemish Giants, kinda fun to have a housebroken bunny that's bigger than most of these 'purse' dogs you see around now.

LL


----------



## x SF med (Nov 5, 2015)

R.Caerbannog said:


> This is Bob, my sister and nephew are watching him at the moment. He is free to roam about the house, for some odd reason he likes to lay near or on that aluminum board. View attachment 14372 View attachment 14373
> He is kind of a butthead sometimes. If a bedroom door is left open Bob will wait until his target is asleep, then proceed jump on the sleeping persons face. After causing his target to wake in a panic he will leap off the bed, as he makes a mad dash out of the room one can hear him grunting 'hmph, hmph, hmph'.




Bob is a great name.... I was denied it's use for the dog...  Have you had a miniature gas station attendant shirt made for him yet, with the name Bob over the left pocket?


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 5, 2015)

This one was called Mazuzu Whang. Because that's what he sounded like when he trotted. Always had something smart to say. And yes he was a fucking fascist.


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 5, 2015)

Lol, rabbits actually make fairly good pets for people not into having a dog or cat. The noises he is making is called "buzzing". Apparently they do it when they're happy. I brought home a dwarf rabbit for my girlfriend a few year ago, they do like mischief surprisingly.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 5, 2015)

The fuzzy critters with long ears, have been known to eat the insulation off wires. My daughter has had two, and they do get into things you would never think of.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Nov 7, 2015)

LibraryLady said:


> Awesome.  I raised and showed them growing up, had some lops but our housepets were Flemish Giants, kinda fun to have a housebroken bunny that's bigger than most of these 'purse' dogs you see around now.
> LL


That is so awesome! A Flemish Giant would be a great couch warmer during the colder months. Love the fact that they are fuzzy space heaters.



x SF med said:


> Bob is a great name.... I was denied it's use for the dog...  Have you had a miniature gas station attendant shirt made for him yet, with the name Bob over the left pocket?


Never thought about a gas station shirt. Although I have put a diaper on him and cradled him like a small fuzzy child... That did not end well. :blkeye: Now he doesn't kick when cradled, but I'm sure it annoys him.



Red Flag 1 said:


> The fuzzy critters with long ears, have been known to eat the insulation off wires. My daughter has had two, and they do get into things you would never think of.


Can't figure out why they like wires so much, he has a wood block and pumice stone but for some odd reason he ignores them. To help with the chewing of things I hide dried cranberries in the cardboard box and got him a rug to munch on.


----------



## The Accountant (Nov 7, 2015)

R.Caerbannog said:


> That is so awesome! A Flemish Giant would be a great couch warmer during the colder months. Love the fact that they are fuzzy space heaters.
> 
> 
> Never thought about a gas station shirt. Although I have put a diaper on him and cradled him like a small fuzzy child... That did not end well. :blkeye: Now he doesn't kick when cradled, but I'm sure it annoys him.
> ...



Get him a box of Timothy hay. They love that shit. Best to do just Timothy hay, too much dried fruit can be bad for them. They go fuckin' nuts for banana too. But obviously small amounts.


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 28, 2015)

My pure bred black Labrador Max, bought from a farmer at a benefit for a bar owner in mid Wisconsin.  His new little playmate is 4 month old Monster (aptly named) given to me by a family friend who runs a small rescue.

The former has been the best purchase I've ever made.  Outstanding dog.  The latter is a little shit (I.e. A normal kitten) but entertaining to watch and growing on me.  

View attachment 14518


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 28, 2015)

* My bad, operator error.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 30, 2016)

Charlie turns 11 today. Best damn dog I've ever had.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Beautifully handsome lad, Charlie is.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 30, 2016)

Charlie has that, I'm a pissed off Gunny look.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 1, 2016)

Charlie sez.."You took my picture, where's my treat dammit?"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 20, 2016)

*Get off my chair!

please?*


----------



## metalmom (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## metalmom (Apr 20, 2016)

Im a huge dog lover-but this girl Lucy  makes me laugh everyday. Shes old-wont have her too much longer. Shes smart and stupid at the same time.I love her.She is my baby girl and when I am alone at night-she thinks shes a guard cat lol


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (May 5, 2016)

My Newfoundlands Bishop (Black 14 Months) & Deacon (Landseer 16 Weeks)


----------



## Ares (May 5, 2016)

Ares said:


> My fur missile, Maggie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pictures didn't seem to show up. If they did and this is a double post, please remove.


----------



## medicchick (May 5, 2016)




----------



## medicchick (May 5, 2016)

I know it's a video but it's funny and it's the last time he ever rolled in the snow.  Xerxes passed 5/3/16.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=475912452613830


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 5, 2016)

Ares said:


> The pictures didn't seem to show up. If they did and this is a double post, please remove.




Nice pics. Is the top pic, Maggie, a Belgian breed?

I'll take care of your first try.


----------



## Ares (May 6, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Nice pics. Is the top pic, Maggie, a Belgian breed?
> 
> I'll take care of your first try.



Thanks. 

Aye, she's Malinois. We got her from a police buddy, he tried putting her through the narcotics pipeline and she wasn't up to scratch. He knew I was interested in a Mal and called me. After having her for a while, I've fallen in love with the breed.


----------



## Gunz (May 6, 2016)

TR (Teddy). He's sitting in his toy box that used to be a laundry basket. Yes...he has that many toys.


----------



## policemedic (May 6, 2016)

TR is awesome @Ocoka One !


----------



## Gunz (May 6, 2016)

policemedic said:


> TR is awesome @Ocoka One !


 
Thanks Brother! He's a great pup.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 8, 2016)

The story: My grand daughter Kate  was visiting for a couple of weeks. One day she had a full blown "I want my mommy" attack. There was nothing I could do to settle her down, and calling mommy at that time would have just fed into it. From outside, and blasting through the dog door comes Brandy. Brandy jumps up on the bed, and burrows down between Kate and the bed. Five minutes later, they are both sleeping on the bed:



Brandy's nickname is, "Snuggle Bug".


----------



## policemedic (May 8, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The story: My grand daughter Kate  was visiting for a couple of weeks. One day she had a full blown "I want my mommy" attack. There was nothing I could do to settle her down, and calling mommy at that time would have just fed into it. From outside, and blasting through the dog door comes Brandy. Brandy jumps up on the bed, and burrows down between Kate and the bed. Five minutes later, they are both sleeping on the bed:
> 
> View attachment 15429
> 
> Brandy's nickname is, "Snuggle Bug".


Dogs are awesome.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 8, 2016)

My great Huskey  Madison, in her element.

Come on dad, lets play!!


----------



## Gunz (May 8, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> The story: My grand daughter Kate  was visiting for a couple of weeks. One day she had a full blown "I want my mommy" attack. There was nothing I could do to settle her down, and calling mommy at that time would have just fed into it. From outside, and blasting through the dog door comes Brandy. Brandy jumps up on the bed, and burrows down between Kate and the bed. Five minutes later, they are both sleeping on the bed:
> 
> View attachment 15429
> 
> Brandy's nickname is, "Snuggle Bug".




Awwwwwwwwwwww



Red Flag 1 said:


> My great Huskey Madison, in her element.
> 
> Come on dad, lets play!!
> 
> View attachment 15430



What a beautiful dog.


----------



## metalmom (May 8, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> My great Huskey Madison, in her element.
> 
> Come on dad, lets play!!
> 
> View attachment 15430


 Huskies are amazing.Beaut of a dog. Love Siberians but want a Malamute.With my bad eyesight is she Siberian or MALLIE?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 8, 2016)

metalmom said:


> Huskies are amazing.Beaut of a dog. Love Siberians but want a Malamute.With my bad eyesight is she Siberian or MALLIE?



Madison was a Siberian. I lost her about three years ago to a hepatic tumor. She went to sleep while I held her, petted her and talked with her; she seemed comfortable and at peace. I don't do well at all when I finally leave the room. Madison, and all of the other fuzzy, loving critters I have loved and lived with, i have her ashes in an urn. When my time comes, I too will be ashes that will go to Arlington for a final resting place. Mixed in with my remains, will be the ashes of the loving fuzzy friends that helped make my life so full. Sometimes i have trouble seeing what I am typing, some dust, I suppose.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 9, 2016)

I've had two really exceptional dogs in my life. Max was a black lab, super playful and loving, but a full on protector. While I was deployed on my first trip, someone tried to kick in the front door to our house while my ex-wife was home. Max jumped on top of her and faced the door barked and barked until whoever it was was gone. He got distemper while I was deployed and had to be put down. It crushed me. Max was taught to fetch with a rolled up sock as a puppy. His favorite thing to do was go hunting socks, and he would find and bring them to you. Hampers be dammed.

The other dog is my current black lab Texas. All the same qualities of Max, but with a bit more of the protecting instinct. He scares the shit out of anyone who comes close to my family that he hasn't met and conducted his approval ritual with. He still gets between my mother and the kids when she visits, not aggressive, but just there in case. His favorite thing in life is fetching a ball and when I leave the house, he stays by the front door facing the door until I get back. He is a hugger and needs a hug every day, and we have our chat's about every other day where he moans growls and barks as I ask him questions. I'm actually quite convinced he understands English very well.

Unfortunately I don't have any pictures of Max, my ex-wife tossed them in the trash with a ton of other personal keepsakes during our divorce.

But this is Texas


----------



## Frank S. (May 9, 2016)

Just a sign I saw in a shop:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 9, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I've had two really exceptional dogs in my life. Max was a black lab, super playful and loving, but a full on protector. While I was deployed on my first trip, someone tried to kick in the front door to our house while my ex-wife was home. Max jumped on top of her and faced the door barked and barked until whoever it was was gone. He got distemper while I was deployed and had to be put down. It crushed me. Max was taught to fetch with a rolled up sock as a puppy. His favorite thing to do was go hunting socks, and he would find and bring them to you. Hampers be dammed.
> 
> The other dog is my current black lab Texas. All the same qualities of Max, but with a bit more of the protecting instinct. He scares the shit out of anyone who comes close to my family that he hasn't met and conducted his approval ritual with. He still gets between my mother and the kids when she visits, not aggressive, but just there in case. His favorite thing in life is fetching a ball and when I leave the house, he stays by the front door facing the door until I get back. He is a hugger and needs a hug every day, and we have our chat's about every other day where he moans growls and barks as I ask him questions. I'm actually quite convinced he understands English very well.
> 
> ...



 I am sorry that you lost Max. Texas is a beautiful Lab!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 12, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I am sorry that you lost Max. Texas is a beautiful Lab!



Yeah that one still bothers me. Apparently he got out of the backyard, animal control picked him up and called my ex, she decided to leave him in there a few days to teach him a lesson. He got distemper while there. I still have his ashes on my dresser, really loved that dog. 

Texas has been amazing with my family and especially with me. He brings out my softer side and keeps me busy when I'm being a bum. Couldn't ask for a better dog.

Thank you.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 12, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Yeah that one still bothers me. Apparently he got out of the backyard, animal control picked him up and called my ex, she decided to leave him in there a few days to teach him a lesson. He got distemper while there. I still have his ashes on my dresser, really loved that dog.
> 
> Texas has been amazing with my family and especially with me. He brings out my softer side and keeps me busy when I'm being a bum. Couldn't ask for a better dog.
> 
> Thank you.



There is just something about dogs that just move so deeply. Like I've mentioned before, the ashes of my dogs go along with my ashes to Arlington; wether Arington knows about it or now. We may have to do it on the sly. I have not done any research on it yet, so I'm not sure if they allow it or not.


----------



## Dame (May 12, 2016)

Haven't posted a picture of Mr. Reagan in a while. He's getting much better at staying out of trouble. I don't call him Satan anymore at least.


----------



## Viper1 (May 12, 2016)

Riley., slightly perturbed.


----------



## Viper1 (May 12, 2016)

Saxon, during a nail biter of a hockey game.


----------



## Gunz (May 20, 2016)

TRs getting trained to ride shotgun in the UTV. I have to help him get up on the seat.






Easy, boy, it's gonna be all right.






We're mobile, ears back for less wind resistance.






And a happy TR, cruisin.







 Just like the big MWDs!


----------



## J.S. (May 30, 2016)

This is Napoleon. He's only eight weeks old and weighs less than two pounds, but he's already been through quite a lot. Found him in the middle of the road, dragging his back legs on the ground behind him. I scooped him up into the car and ran him to the animal hospital, where I was told he had been hit by a car which fractured his hip, along with giving him those scratches and bumps on his face. After he got his shots and medication, I took him home and he's been on the mend. He's a real survivor!


----------



## racing_kitty (May 31, 2016)

^^^ I need a "love" button for that kitten!!!


----------



## Optimus Hund (Jun 3, 2016)

Freyja was done putting up with Loki's BS.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 3, 2016)

heh, he got use to that fast!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 3, 2016)

J.S. said:


> View attachment 15581 View attachment 15582
> 
> This is Napoleon. He's only eight weeks old and weighs less than two pounds, but he's already been through quite a lot. Found him in the middle of the road, dragging his back legs on the ground behind him. I scooped him up into the car and ran him to the animal hospital, where I was told he had been hit by a car which fractured his hip, along with giving him those scratches and bumps on his face. After he got his shots and medication, I took him home and he's been on the mend. He's a real survivor!



You have joined the ranks of real Heros, JS. Without you intervention and care........I just don't want to go there; some dust in the room here or something. Napoleon, looks right at home in his new digs. I know he is in a good home with someone to care for and love him. You two will enjoy life together. Good on ya, JS!!


----------



## Gunz (Jun 3, 2016)

J.S. said:


> View attachment 15581 View attachment 15582
> 
> This is Napoleon. He's only eight weeks old and weighs less than two pounds, but he's already been through quite a lot. Found him in the middle of the road, dragging his back legs on the ground behind him. I scooped him up into the car and ran him to the animal hospital, where I was told he had been hit by a car which fractured his hip, along with giving him those scratches and bumps on his face. After he got his shots and medication, I took him home and he's been on the mend. He's a real survivor!




What are you having to do for the broken hip?


----------



## J.S. (Jun 4, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> What are you having to do for the broken hip?



It's only a small fracture and given how young he is, his bones are mostly cartilage and so he can heal on his own. All we have to do is give him a small amount of pain medication and let him get some rest.



Red Flag 1 said:


> You have joined the ranks of real Heros, JS. Without you intervention and care........I just don't want to go there; some dust in the room here or something. Napoleon, looks right at home in his new digs. I know he is in a good home with someone to care for and love him. You two will enjoy life together. Good on ya, JS!!



Thank you for the kind words, but it really was a team effort. My whole family, especially my sister, played just as big a part in saving and caring for Napoleon. The vets and staff at the animal hospital also did a great job, with timely care and a lot of good advice.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 5, 2016)

Camp X-Ray. Robby, TR, Benny.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 5, 2016)

All beauties. ^^^^


----------



## Ares (Jul 3, 2016)

"Come on, lets start hiking already!!" 
Their first time hiking in the Mountains.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 3, 2016)

We are on the search for another rescue after having to put down Jake a little over a year ago.  I'd prefer a German Shepherd, but any large dog will do if he/she is the right dog for us.  My wife, kids, and I went to the shelter last weekend but the pooch we went to see had been adopted three hours earlier. She was a nine year old German Shepherd.  Glad to see someone else was kind enough to think of adopting a senior.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> We are on the search for another rescue after having to put down Jake a little over a year ago.  I'd prefer a German Shepherd, but any large dog will do if he/she is the right dog for us.  My wife, kids, and I went to the shelter last weekend but the pooch we went to see had been adopted three hours earlier. She was a nine year old German Shepherd.  Glad to see someone else was kind enough to think of adopting a senior.



Good on your for looking for rescue dogs - especially senior aged dogs.  My last two were rescues - great dogs...we are at the point of looking at another dog again as our Cocker (Charlie) is getting up there in age...


----------



## Gunz (Jul 3, 2016)

He finally sat still long enough for me to get a picture. Good doggie. This was taken today.






They grow up so fast. This was him in April.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 3, 2016)

Man, he is growing like a weed....looking good TR


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 3, 2016)

Two of my four cats, all of them are rescues. I don't even like cats very much...


----------



## Gunz (Jul 4, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> Two of my four cats, all of them are rescues. I don't even like cats very much...



They look pretty contented for living with somebody who doesn't like cats.


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 4, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> They look pretty contented for living with somebody who doesn't like cats.



They lay on the heater next to my desk when I work. Sushi is on the left, Jammer is on the right.

As soon as I sit in my recliner, Sushi is on my stomach when I try to type on the laptop...just took this with the laptop's camera. The stupid cats obviously didn't get the memo. lol


----------



## Ex3 (Jul 4, 2016)

Same girl, same puppy, same sofa, nearly 14 years apart. My daughter and Ricky.
 

Desi, Ricky and Shadow, waiting to be fed. Shadow thinks she's a dog.
The dogs were littermates; Desi died of cancer 2 years ago. :'( 
 

Jammer cracks me up. BECAUSE I CAN, BITCH!!! LOL


----------



## Gunz (Jul 17, 2016)

TR's big boy choppers are coming in now.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 17, 2016)

Ha, man he is looking soooo good.  Looks like he owns the buggy now!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 17, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> Two of my four cats, all of them are rescues. I don't even like cats very much...



I love the dark accents around the eyes. A feline sleeping on a window sill, catching some warm sun always makes me stop and watch for a while. I'm am always torn between letting the feline be, and just petting him/her for just a little bit. The latter, I guess, is being rather selfish.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 17, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Ha, man he is looking soooo good.  Looks like he owns the buggy now!



Brother...He owns the whole show, here.  And we thought _we _were in charge bwaaaahaaaaaaa


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 22, 2016)

Some pics of the Newfi boys chilling at the local pub.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 23, 2016)

Beautiful Newfis. One of my favorite breeds.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jul 23, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Beautiful Newfis. One of my favorite breeds.


Thank you. They are a great breed.
I had two others, Luca & Camilla that were litter mates. When Luca passed away I said I would never get dogs again. The loss was too much and I still had to deal with losing Camilla. So I called me breeder to tell her that Luca had died at almost 12 years old. She asked me if was wanting another. I told her no, I didn't want to go through this again. She said she had a litter due in a few months and that the sire was Maverick who was the father of Luca and Camilla. So Bishop (the black Newf) is half brother to Luca & Camilla. So I went from not wanting anymore to we are getting a third next year.

The joy my dogs bring far out weighs the pain of losing them.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2016)

If there is reincarnation, I want to come back as one of my many dogs.

Charlie is a happy dog!


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 5, 2016)

My wife has always commented on our 10 year old Scottie and asked "Do you think Mollie likes her life..."  I always respond " I wish I had her life"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 16230
> 
> If there is reincarnation, I want to come back as one of my many dogs.
> 
> Charlie is a happy dog!



 Looks great, no tarter on the teeth and the look that says,"I love my dad".

People who bring critters into their homes, love them, and care for them; live a fuller and happier life.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 9, 2016)

Caption this...


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 9, 2016)

"You want us to do WHAT with the peanut butter!?!?"


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 9, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> "You want us to do WHAT with the peanut butter!?!?"



Well played! Only a military mindset.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 10, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> View attachment 16261 Caption this...


God help us...He's singing "Dancing Queen" in the shower again...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 10, 2016)

"So.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 10, 2016)

Great pic, beautiful guys. 

Speaking of Beggin Strips..._Pup-Peroni_=Heroin for dogs.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 10, 2016)

S


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Aug 10, 2016)

Mmm, pig ears. Now that's just good eatin.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 10, 2016)

Re: Caption This. 

"You bought a fucking CAT!?!"

@MichaelC


----------



## Gunz (Aug 10, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Something that I have found useful in keeping tarter on our dogs teeth,  are pig ears. One pig ear every couple of days has kept tarter buildup in check. Their yearly Vet visits have always been tarter free. It also helps with mouth oder as well, they have zero halitosis.




Funny you should mention that, J. We've just started bringing home the pig's ears. I also get smoked beef ribs when I go to the feed store, TR and Benny go crazy for them.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Something that I have found useful in keeping tarter on our dogs teeth,  are pig ears. One pig ear every couple of days has kept tarter buildup in check. Their yearly Vet visits have always been tarter free. It also helps with mouth oder as well, they have zero halitosis.



I have used raw frozen marrow bones with big chunks of muscle and tendon still attached. They chew for hours and teeth stay clean and no bad breath. All my Newfoundlands have chewed in them and never had any mouth issues. Raw turkey necks are good as well on occasion. The raw poultry bones do not splinter and are perfectly safe.

Introduce raw treats in moderation so you do end up with a dog with the squirts.

Edit:
Whole Dog Journal
Great resource.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 11, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> I have used raw frozen marrow bones with big chunks of muscle and tendon still attached. They chew for hours and teeth stay clean and no bad breath. All my Newfoundlands have chewed in them and never had any mouth issues. Raw turkey necks are good as well on occasion. The raw poultry bones do not splinter and are perfectly safe.
> 
> Introduce raw treats in moderation so you do end up with a dog with the squirts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2016)

I get them cut down to a size that they cannot swallow which makes it easier to get to the marrow. I also try to get the part that is closer to the knee joint, at least it looks closer to the knee. Its a bit softer than the femur and porous. I'll post a picture of it.

The Whole Dog Journal is a fantastic resource. I found the holistic approach to raising my dogs has benefited them greatly. My Newfies Luca and Camilla lived to 11.5 and 12 years old and they had very few health issues. Big dogs usually don't last that long and I attribute that to how the were fed and loved. It's not the cheapest rout but to me its worth the money.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 11, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> View attachment 16261 Caption this...



Look in the background by the chair upper left of the pic... you will see one of the bones we step on the the middle of the night.


----------



## 104TN (Aug 11, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 16230
> 
> If there is reincarnation, I want to come back as one of my many dogs.
> 
> Charlie is a happy dog!


_Hims a big sweety. Lookit that pootum. Who's a good boy? Youz a good boy. Yes you is. _/*Tummy scratch*/


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 12, 2016)

This is the portion I believe is closer to the knee. They seem to enjoy this part more than any other.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry for all the pics... I am just a proud papa!
Every time I get up from the sofa Bishop jumps up to be next to Mama...


----------



## Gunz (Aug 12, 2016)

Just a big happy fuzzbear.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Aug 12, 2016)

I only outweigh him by 20 pounds. He is a beast! His grandpappy was the biggest Newf I have ever seen at a little over 180 pounds.

Home


----------



## 104TN (Aug 12, 2016)

MichaelC said:


> Sorry for all the pics... I am just a proud papa!
> Every time I get up from the sofa Bishop jumps up to be next to Mama... View attachment 16281


That's a really nice pony you have.


----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 12, 2016)

Here's my dog, Boromir. Points to the person that recognizes the reference in the name. He's a 2 year old German Shepherd/ Chow mix and 100% loyal to his house. I really love this mix because he's basically a German Shepherd that's 15 pounds heavier with the black spotted tongue and has two breeds that don't mess around with strangers coming into his territory.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Northerner1012 (Aug 15, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> View attachment 16286


Right you are good Sir!!!


----------



## Gunz (Aug 15, 2016)

REPORT CARD:

TR, AKA TrollPardus Rex, Teddy, Theodore



Intelligence:                                                  A
Friendliness:                                                 A
Personality:                                                   A
Tummy Rubs:                                               A
Loyalty:                                                          A
Behavior:                                                       C+


Teacher's Note:

TR is trying very hard to be a good student but he can be a bit disruptive during class. When bones or treats are being distributed to students, TR thinks all the treats are for him and he will try to control all the treats and their distribution leading us to think he may have some communist tendencies.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 15, 2016)

He is looking good Ocoka!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> REPORT CARD:
> 
> TR, AKA TrollPardus Rex, Teddy, Theodore
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunz (Aug 16, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Sounds like a typical SOF student.




Boy, ain't that the truth. But they can't put their ears up and down like that.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 16, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> REPORT CARD:
> 
> TR, AKA TrollPardus Rex, Teddy, Theodore
> 
> ...



Caption....  "But, But, But.... Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad, I'm sorry....  really....  truly....  can I has a crunchy treat now, puh-leeeeeeeeeze?"


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 16299


----------



## Cody Randall (Aug 16, 2016)

Meet clark and krypto. (Superman fan)


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 16, 2016)

y.


----------



## Cody Randall (Aug 17, 2016)

Really, really smart breed of dog. But to smart for his own good most of the time. The rest of the time he is to smart for my good. Great dog though, but I wouldn't recommend getting one if you have never owned a dog before. He is my first and he is very stubborn. Also he is an escape artist. Saw him squeeze through a hole the size of my shoe :-/


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 17, 2016)

Cody Randall said:


> Really, really smart breed of dog. But to smart for his own good most of the time. The rest of the time he is to smart for my good. Great dog though, but I wouldn't recommend getting one if you have never owned a dog before. He is my first and he is very stubborn. Also he is an escape artist. Saw him squeeze through a hole the size of my shoe :-/


Oh yes, they have one thing on their mind, get out and run around. They are straight line dogs, and good luck in grabbing them. I've worked hard to tease my Huskey with cheese, meat, treats, anything to get them close enough to grab. The best I ever got was a handful of hair.

They are just so beautiful to look at. Smart as any dog I've ever had. Enjoy your Huskey. They love to be part of a family, and good luck trying not to spoil your Huskey. Remember, those devils  Are always dancing in those beautiful eyes.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 19, 2016)

This lil guy is all love today.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 19, 2016)

HOLY COW THAT'S A BIG CAT!! ^^^^


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 19, 2016)

".


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> HOLY COW THAT'S A BIG CAT!! ^^^^



Yeah we thought he was overweight under the vet said, "Nah 16-18 lbs is normal for him. He's got a big frame"


----------



## Gunz (Aug 27, 2016)

My lil buddy TR is recovering from surgery. (Ballremovalectomy). So he's not the happiest of campers today.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> My lil buddy TR is recovering from surgery. (Ballremovalectomy). So he's not the happiest of campers today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16446


----------



## Ares (Aug 27, 2016)

It's a decent picture if you disregard that spit.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 27, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> That neck ring^^^^^^^ beats the hell out of the "lamp shade" cones I always had to deal with.
> 
> I'm hoping the surgery was an elective procedure, and not anything life threatening. TR looks pretty good!



Thanks, J. He's been a pretty good patient. No, it was a routine neutering. We didn't want him running all over the place chasing bitches in heat and risk him getting hit by a car.

FYI The neck ring is inflatable and I think TR actually likes it because it's like a pillow. Made by some outfit called _ProCollar, _distributed by G&B Marketing out of Vista, CA.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 27, 2016)

Ares said:


> It's a decent picture if you disregard that spit.




Aw, who's a good boy? Beautiful Mal. They've got some tongues on them, don't they?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Thanks, J. He's been a pretty good patient. No, it was a routine neutering. We weren't planning to breed him. His mom is AKC registered but his dad isn't. We didn't want him running all over the place chasing bitches in heat and risk him getting hit by a car.



I think it's the smart move. Many of the critters we have had were resues, or from ASPCA. The latter make it a requirement, and even stipend some of the cost.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 28, 2016)

Ares said:


> It's a decent picture if you disregard that spit.



That is a beautiful dog. I think Mals are amazing animals, I just don't have the time to tire one out...


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 28, 2016)

My Luna girl. She is getting more and more grey, though she has been grey since we got her at around a year old.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 28, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> View attachment 16449
> 
> My Luna girl. She is g


----------



## Ares (Aug 28, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Aw, who's a good boy? Beautiful Mal. They've got some tongues on them, don't they?



They sure do. Always excited to see TR pics and updates. Makes me want to go out and take more pictures. 



TLDR20 said:


> That is a beautiful dog. I think Mals are amazing animals, I just don't have the time to tire one out...



Thank you! Don't think I'll go back to another breed. They're a lot of work but it's all worth it. I've seen some real mellow ones, but they're the exception. The rescues tend to have a number of those.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 29, 2016)

Ares said:


> They sure do. Always excited to see TR pics and updates. Makes me want to go out and take more pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Don't think I'll go back to another breed. They're a lot of work but it's all worth it. I've seen some real mellow ones, but they're the exception. The rescues tend to have a number of those.




My photography sucks...plus it's hard to get him to stay still long enough get a picture that's not blurred. Instructions from the vet: No running, jumping for 10-14 days. Bwaaaaaahaaaaaaa, we're talking a Mal here. He was cooped up most of the weekend and going absolutely nuts so I let him out to chase some birds this morning...in his inflatable donut.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 1, 2016)

View attachment 16491 
After searching for the right German Shepherd for our family through a few local GS rescue groups, and multiple visits to the local SCPA and animal shelter, I am happy to share our newest member of our family. He's a roughly 7 to 9 month old lab who absolutely loves our kids. He's their shadow and when he can't be outside with them playing he just whines at the door. We have a lot of work to do with him in terms of obedience training, but he's already fitting right in with us.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 1, 2016)

sometimes the best dog is not the one you were searching for....good looking lab there.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 1, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> View attachment 16491
> After searching for the right German Shepherd for our family through a few local GS rescue groups, and multiple visits to the local SCPA and animal shelter, I am happy to share our newest member of our family. He's a roughly 7 to 9 month old lab who absolutely loves our kids. He's their shadow and when he can't be outside with them playing he just whines at the door. We have a lot of work to do with him in terms of obedience training, but he's already fitting right in with us.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 1, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> What a handsome lad!! Rescues just make your soul happier, and they just seem to be more loving; or maybe it's just me.



Thank you, sir. I couldn't agree more!


----------



## Gunz (Sep 4, 2016)

Labs are wonderful dogs. Congratulations @NavyBuyer, you've given that dog a family he'll love forever.

Now. An update on TrollPardus Rex. He got over his neutering in about 36 hours. Completely healed and ready for action. He's chewing the kitchen windowsills and floor molding. But that's ok because our Golden Retriever Benny was even a worse chewer when he was a pup. He chewed the wiring on my truck and flatbed trailer. TR is just eating the house. I can deal with that.


----------



## Ex3 (Sep 18, 2016)

Put these up on FB recently, but I'm not friends with everybody!

We have 4 rescue cats now. Since they know I'm a dog person, as soon as I sit in my chair, they jump up on me. 
From left to right, Sushi, Jammer and Shadow. The fourth cat is Miso, she's the youngest and she's a real asshole.



Jammer at 4 weeks and this morning at 5 years. What a fatass, he doesn't even fit in my lap anymore.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2016)

Ex3 said:


> Put these up on FB recently, but I'm not friends with everybody!
> 
> We have 4 rescue cats now. Since they know I'm a dog person, as soon as I sit in my chair, they jump up on me.
> From left to right, Sushi, Jammer and Shadow. The fourth cat is Miso, she's the youngest and she's a real asshole.
> ...


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 18, 2016)

Today was take your dog to the botanical garden day. 

Next weekend I'm taking him swimming for the first time.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 18, 2016)

This is the,  "Dad, pretty please let me go in the water, " face.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## RackMaster (Sep 18, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Water + Lab puppy = A huge handful. Probably the best tests of animal restraint systems.



My lab is no longer a puppy but it's near impossible to get her out of the water.  Even when her old bones will be sore after.  She'll circle around our shoreline hunting frogs and then swim out to greet any boats that go by.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 12, 2016)

TR & Benny. TR is tired from trying to herd cows. Benny is tired from TR trying to herd him. Benny has been remarkably tolerant with the antics of _TrollPardus Rex. 
_
TR has been officially promoted to L/Cpl, a fitting rank for one so adept at mischief.






Meanwhile, Robby is content to lay on the couched watch TV.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 12, 2016)

Great pics, A!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 12, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I'm wondering if the sneaker in pic one has become a chew toy?
> 
> Great pics, A!



Oh, yes, my friend! TrollPardus has a whole collection of old shoes, dog toys, chewy bones, squeaky animals, a rubber piggy that grunts...and he's _still _eating my house. :wall::wall: I've already replaced some chewed moulding and will have to get a new kitchen windowsill....but my wife and I have raised 3 boys who did more damage than mere puppies so we are pretty tolerant of our furry troublemakers.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## RackMaster (Oct 12, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> My Huskey, Madison, would take my left sneakers; only the left ones. I'll never figure that one out.



Smelliest foot?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 12, 2016)

Has anyone here given their pooch an elk antler? Our lab loves them.  My wallet on the other hand...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 12, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Has anyone here given their pooch an elk antler? Our lab loves them.  My wallet on the other hand...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 13, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Has anyone here given their pooch an elk antler? Our lab loves them.  My wallet on the other hand...



It's a great treat and lasts a while; even with my super chewer.  This is another great one if you want some quiet for a few hours.   

Himalayan Dog Chew


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 13, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Gunz (Oct 19, 2016)

A total badass. And his human. 



I was cooking chicken fajitas last night, had 3 chicken breasts on the cutting board on the counter. TrollPardus Rex was lying on the kitchen floor, being a very good boy. I had to make a headcall. Left the room for 40 seconds. When I came back he was still on the kitchen floor, in the exact same position...but there were only _two_ chicken breasts.  :wall::wall:


----------



## Il Duce (Oct 19, 2016)

It seems clear he won't stand for your outrageous accusations.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> A total badass. And his human.
> 
> View attachment 16894
> 
> I was cooking chicken fajitas last night, had 3 chicken breasts on the cutting board on the counter. TrollPardus Rex was lying on the kitchen floor, being a very good boy. I had to make a headcall. Left the room for 40 seconds. When I came back there were only _two_ chicken breasts. And TR was still lying on the kitchen floor, being a very good innocent boy. :wall::wall:




.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> A total badass. And his human.
> 
> View attachment 16894
> 
> I was cooking chicken fajitas last night, had 3 chicken breasts on the cutting board on the counter. TrollPardus Rex was lying on the kitchen floor, being a very good boy. I had to make a headcall. Left the room for 40 seconds. When I came back there were only _two_ chicken breasts. And TR was still lying on the kitchen floor, being a very good innocent boy. :wall::wall:



Ninja malinois


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 19, 2016)

My lab only has a taste for furniture, whole pounds of butter and roast beef.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 21, 2016)

What over the counter medicine has anyone given their dog for allergies?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 21, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> What over the counter medicine has anyone given their dog for allergies?



You mean like sneezing?

My buddy's dad is a Veterinarian- he gave me the tip of giving my pup Benadryl when he had some foot irritation and would not stop licking it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 21, 2016)

He is biting his rear foot.  Figured we would try an OTC before taking him in.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 21, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> He is biting his rear foot.  Figured we would try an OTC before taking him in.



We have spent over $3000 on our Dachshund for what was believed to be allergies. He has been on everything under the sun to try to clear it up. Last month we did another allergy (blood) test on him and it again showed no allergies. So far, nothing works.

If you find something, please let me know because I am tired of spending money on the ole guy and nothing helping him.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 21, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> He is biting his rear foot.  Figured we would try an OTC before taking him in.



Might be anxiety and not an allergy.  but I've used benadryl on my dogs with no ill effects .


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 21, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> What over the counter medicine has anyone given their dog for allergies?



Benadryl


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 21, 2016)

Will give benadryl a shot
 Thanks all.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 21, 2016)

Anyone messed with a Dogo Argentino...getting out in a little bit and there's one that looks ripe for adopting at MCACC East in Mesa, AZ.


----------



## Optimus Hund (Oct 21, 2016)

ThunderHorse said:


> Anyone messed with a Dogo Argentino...getting out in a little bit and there's one that looks ripe for adopting at MCACC East in Mesa, AZ.




Think of a taller APBT, tough dogs. There's been a story and video about "Morocho", protecting his small humans from a puma.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 22, 2016)

O


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 22, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> One of the Vets I was talking with a few days ago, will go as high as 75 mgms of Benadryl for canines of 50 + lbs with sleep issues. I'm not sure what the mgm/kilo is in animals. Benadryl  seems to be a pretty safe medicine for Canines.




Looks like a 1 to 1lb ratio.  We ate doing half that for right now to just make sure that he is okay taking them.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 22, 2016)

benadryl, we give it to our 20 pound scottie with no issues.

Edit:   and of course peanut butter


----------



## Gunz (Oct 23, 2016)

TR got hurt today. Robbie was chasing him, they were playing, and TR went full-tilt right into the 4x4 post that holds our basketball net. Little guy cried, his left foreleg was dangling and I thought he broke it. But it looks like he just banged it real hard. He's starting to put a little weight on it but still limping very gingerly. We gave him doggy aspirin and he's been resting on his blanket in the kitchen. We'll see how he is tomorrow. If no improvement I'll take him to the vet. 

Dogs. They worry me almost as much as my children did when they got hurt.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 23, 2016)

Swift recovery TR!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> TR went full-tilt right into the 4x4 post that holds our basketball net



I was expecting a pic of the dented or cracked 4x4!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 23, 2016)

Hope TR heals up quick.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 23, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 23, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Dermaxx



Wonder drug. Gave our Shepherd 3 additional good years that we never would have had. 
I see the cost has not improved much, was the same price 5 years ago.


----------



## parallel (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 23, 2016)

[Q


----------



## DC (Oct 24, 2016)

Koa


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 24, 2016)

[Q


----------



## DC (Oct 24, 2016)

He is better than any human...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 24, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 24, 2016)

DC said:


> He is better than any human...



Absolutely!


----------



## Gunz (Oct 25, 2016)

TR is still limping a bit but has shown improvement. It's not easy to restrain him from his active lifestyle.


----------



## x SF med (Oct 25, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> What over the counter medicine has anyone given their dog for allergies?




Our vet suggested half a Claritin for a dog of 80 lbs...  she did say that it cold cause drowsiness in canines, and not to use it before the dog was a full year old. this ends up being somewhere in the neighborhood of .12-.2 mg/kg bodyweight, start at .1 mg/kg body weight and titrate up until you have the best balance between activity and symptomatic relief.   dog's weight (80 lb is 80/2.2 = 36.4 kg or 3.64 mg Claritin for the dog.  Claritin comes in 5 and 10mg tabs, so 1/3 to 1/2 of a 10mg tab or 1/2 to 2/3 of a 5mg tab and you should be fine.   Use the same formula for Zyrtec.  Unless ther is nausea involved, do not use Benadryl on dogs, it acts as a true sedative and antiemetic, just like in people.

Hope this helps.

ETA,  answered this before reading the other replies.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 25, 2016)

x SF med said:


> Our vet suggested half a Claritin for a dog of 80 lbs...  she did say that it cold cause drowsiness in canines, and not to use it before the dog was a full year old. this ends up being somewhere in the neighborhood of .12-.2 mg/kg bodyweight, start at .1 mg/kg body weight and titrate up until you have the best balance between activity and symptomatic relief.   dog's weight (80 lb is 80/2.2 = 36.4 kg or 3.64 mg Claritin for the dog.  Claritin comes in 5 and 10mg tabs, so 1/3 to 1/2 of a 10mg tab or 1/2 to 2/3 of a 5mg tab and you should be fine.   Use the same formula for Zyrtec.  Unless ther is nausea involved, do not use Benadryl on dogs, it acts as a true sedative and antiemetic, just like in people.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> ETA,  answered this before reading the other replies.



Hard disagree on the Benadryl. If you want to stop active problems Claritin will not work as well. Benadryl actively works throughout the whole body, while Claritin or its "non drowsy" partners only works peripherally.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 25, 2016)

Good news for Rocky, he doesn't have allergies.

Bad news for my boy, he's got happy tail syndrome. The walls of my house look like a murder scene so we took him in. Treatment is an ointment to help heal the wound and wrap his tail with neoprene tubing for a while to help it heal. Poor guy. He is a tail wagger and it's pretty powerful. So powerful that when we took him for boarding (for the first time) last weekend  to go watch the Antares rocket launch, that he most likely banged it repeatability against the side of the kennel. We also have the cone of shame on tonight as we don't have any tubing in the house.


----------



## Ohge (Oct 25, 2016)

Here is my little princess, Phoebe. I'll post my other little turd on here tomorrow. Both are rescues; we aren't quite sure what her mix is, but she has a fairly pronounced ridge and looks very similar to a Phu Quoc. Pretty crazy, considering we rescued her in Wichita Falls, Texas.


----------



## DC (Oct 25, 2016)

Wat over the counter mess can be administered to a canine? Dosages? I already do low dose Bayer for pain issues. Never did the Claritin or Benadryl. Makes sense


----------



## Ohge (Oct 25, 2016)

I've used Benadryl pretty often for my dogs. Pepcid and Neosporin, too.


----------



## DC (Oct 25, 2016)

Dosage for 100 lb dog same as 100lb human?


----------



## Ohge (Oct 25, 2016)

1mg per pound as far as Benadryl goes. Half or less (1/4) per pound for Pepcid. Neosporin is Neosporin.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 26, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Good news for Rocky, he doesn't have allergies.
> 
> Bad news for my boy, he's got happy tail syndrome. The walls of my house look like a murder scene so we took him in. Treatment is an ointment to help heal the wound and wrap his tail with neoprene tubing for a while to help it heal. Poor guy. He is a tail wagger and it's pretty powerful. So powerful that when we took him for boarding (for the first time) last weekend  to go watch the Antares rocket launch, that he most likely banged it repeatability against the side of the kennel. We also have the cone of shame on tonight as we don't have any tubing in the house.



Good news.  We had similar problems with a previous dog and it was caused by separation anxiety.  He would start by chewing on his tail and then it would never heal right due to his extreme tail wagging.  Do you use a crate at home while you're away?


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 26, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Good news.  We had similar problems with a previous dog and it was caused by separation anxiety.  He would start by chewing on his tail and then it would never heal right due to his extreme tail wagging.  Do you use a crate at home while you're away?



He's usually allowed free roam of the house. The vet gave us some ideas to kind of make a cotton ball on his tail to help pad it when he hits it on things, like a wall, to help the healing process. Hopefully in 3 to 4 days he'll be healed.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 26, 2016)

I should add, this was never an issue until we boarded him for a weekend. He had never shown interest in biting his tail until we got him home.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 26, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I should add, this was never an issue until we boarded him for a weekend. He had never shown interest in biting his tail until we got him home.



Sounds like separation anxiety.  Probably upset that you put him in the kennel, especially if they don't interact with them much there.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 26, 2016)

We just got our dog back from the kennel after having been there for nearly a week while we were all out of town. My wife generally calls the vet to check on him while we are gone. This time, they advised that he had rubbed the skin off of his nose and we had remembered that he had done that same thing the last time he boarded there. They surmised that it was do to separation anxiety since that's the only time he has done anything like that for the 12 years we have had him.

It's amazing what they go through when their worlds are changed - even if only for a short while.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 26, 2016)

We went out of our way to find a kennel that treats them like family.  Always someone to play with them in a huge outdoor play area, they get to hang out in their TV room in the evening and are only crated at night but with video monitoring in case.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 26, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> We went out of our way to find a kennel that treats them like family.  Always someone to play with them in a huge outdoor play area, they get to hang out in their TV room in the evening and are only crated at night but with video monitoring in case.



This place came highly recommended and has even been on Animal Planet. I do believe that he was going through separation anxiety as we only got him about two months ago and he's fallen heads over heels for my kids, especially our newborn.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 26, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> This place came highly recommended and has even been on Animal Planet. I do believe that he was going through separation anxiety as we only got him about two months ago and he's fallen heads over heels for my kids, especially our newborn.



I didn't think you put him in a bad place, just explaining our situation.  Things are definitely still early in the relationship.  Does the kennel do daycare?  Maybe drop him off for a few hours or while you're at work.  Desensitize him to it.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 26, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> I didn't think you put him in a bad place, just explaining our situation.  Things are definitely still early in the relationship.  Does the kennel do daycare?  Maybe drop him off for a few hours or while you're at work.  Desensitize him to it.



I wasn't under the impression that you were implying that, but rather was just describing the place.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 26, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> I should add, this was never an issue until we boarded him for a weekend. He had never shown interest in biting his tail until we got him home.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2016)

[Q


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 28, 2016)

Ohge said:


> 1mg per pound as far as Benadryl goes. Half or less (1/4) per pound for Pepcid. Neosporin is Neosporin.



That is too much Benadryl. Maybe per KG, 100 mg of Benadryl is way too much.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 28, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> That is too much Benadryl. Maybe per KG, 100 mg of Benadryl is way too much.



Per PetMD, "The standard dosage for oral Benadryl is 1 mg per pound of body weight, given 2-3 times a day."


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 28, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Per PetMD, "The standard dosage for oral Benadryl is 1 mg per pound of body weight, given 2-3 times a day."



I'm telling you, that is too much Benadryl. That is roughly 12 pills per day of Benadryl. I would not give my dog that much benadryl ever. But hey wtf do I know?


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 28, 2016)

Agreed.  I would be willing to bet they were only considering animals up to 60 or so pounds when they make that statement.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 28, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I'm telling you, that is too much Benadryl. That is roughly 12 pills per day of Benadryl. I would not give my dog that much benadryl ever. But hey wtf do I know?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 20, 2016)

Our Cocker, Charlie, is showing his years and we are ready to add a second dog again. Family misses having a GSD so we've been on the look out. 

A friend runs a Shepherd rescue and has had this guy for about a month.  Going to take the wife/kids to meet him today - hoping it goes well!

18 months - 78 pounds - Male
"Havoc". 

Was originally being trained to be donated to local PD, but handlers ended up declining  because he did not have the ball-drive they required.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice GSD.....you gotta take him....look at him!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 20, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Nice GSD.....you gotta take him....look at him!!!



I know. All I hear is "Love me!" LOL


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Our Cocker, Charlie, is showing his years and we are ready to add a second dog again. Family misses having a GSD so we've been on the look out.
> 
> A friend runs a Shepherd rescue and has had this guy for about a month.  Going to take the wife/kids to meet him today - hoping it goes well!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gunz (Nov 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...
> A friend runs a Shepherd rescue and has had this guy for about a month.  Going to take the wife/kids to meet him today - hoping it goes well!
> 
> 18 months - 78 pounds - Male
> ...



Dude...you gotta get Havoc. Or I will.


----------



## Snake (Nov 20, 2016)

Was one of my dogs for about 1 year. Then my 'mother' decided to kill her.


----------



## Snake (Nov 20, 2016)

Meadow on the left whom my 'mother' decided to kill as well. Then Nala the Dane who was killed...My boy Lucky the Whippet, looks like Bambi and even had a deer friend whom he would play with at one time. And Bella the Bitch lol on the end.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 20, 2016)

Snake said:


> Then my 'mother' decided to kill her.





Snake said:


> Meadow on the left whom my 'mother' decided to kill as well



Huh?


----------



## 0699 (Nov 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Was originally being trained to be donated to local PD, but handlers ended up declining  because *he did not have the ball-drive they required*.


I can understand how the officers would want a dog with "ball drive", but I'd hate to be the perp being chased by a dog that has high levels of "ball drive".

Sounds very painful...


----------



## Snake (Nov 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Huh?


Okay. So Meadow was in great health and doing well, one day she just decided that it was the dogs last day for whatever reason and put her down. Nala got sick one day and wasn't even given a full 24hrs to make a recovery, she was put down. I understand why you are surprised.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 20, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Dude...you gotta get Havoc. Or I will.



I'll race you there if @Ooh-Rah can't do it....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 20, 2016)

Snake said:


> Okay. So Meadow was in great health and doing well, one day she just decided that it was the dogs last day for whatever reason and put her down. Nala got sick one day and wasn't even given a full 24hrs to make a recovery, she was put down. I understand why you are surprised.


----------



## DC (Nov 20, 2016)

Did you beat your "moms" ass? Kill my dog your a dead mutherf#%ker period.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 21, 2016)

Mama and Bishop. 158 pound pussy cat


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 21, 2016)

"Trying to watch a movie huh dad? Not today my friend... not today.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Great Pics!!!


----------



## DC (Nov 21, 2016)

Newfees are a handful.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 21, 2016)

O


----------



## policemedic (Nov 21, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Our little community of around 55 families, call on me for everything, from tummy aches to strangers in the area. I took a phone call from a neighbor who had found a stray dog on our main drag, and she could not take care of her. When I get there, a small crowd had already gathered and they were trying to decide if she is from one of our neighbors; nope. So it's a small Spaniel mix that is trembling, malnourished, and a totally matted coat. I got her home, she inhaled a can of dog food, drank water, and sniffed around my two girls. She stinks to high heaven, so into the bath tub for a good warm bath and a better look at her. The news is not at all good. She is rather old, with her skin full of age spots. She has a bulge @ her left rib base that is probably a 4 cm tumor. There is a large free hanging mass on her tummy skin that is probably a large lymph node the size of a walnut. Her entire rear end has a large, ill-defined soft mass the size of my hand. This poor old gal is just full of cancer. What do ya do with this old gal?
> 
> For now, she is resting comfortably with a nice full tummy, a soft bed, and a warm house to sleep in. The local SPCA has not had any missing dog reports that fit her. If I take her to the "Shelter", she'll likely be on the next euthanasia truck. I just hate to see them suffer. I'll watch her and see how she does over the next few days. If I can keep her comfortable and see if she is having any pain. If she does OK, at least I can make her last days/weeks a little better.



If she's not in pain, just take good care of her until she passes.  If she seems to be suffering, that's different but all dogs deserve a safe and caring home.  You're a good man for taking her in.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 21, 2016)

[Q


----------



## DC (Nov 21, 2016)

Tail still wag? Make her happy until she isn't then make the call. You need money or food sent via Amazon let me know. She deserves it.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 21, 2016)

[Q


----------



## DC (Nov 21, 2016)

Most excellent


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 21, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Our Cocker, Charlie, is showing his years and we are ready to add a second dog again. Family misses having a GSD so we've been on the look out.
> 
> A friend runs a Shepherd rescue and has had this guy for about a month.  Going to take the wife/kids to meet him today - hoping it goes well!
> 
> ...



Damn Damn Damn.

Havoc did not pass the "kids" test.  He came right up to me and Jen, tale a wagging and sniffing away.  The two 13 years olds were next...nope.  He did a 180 and went to a corner of the room - we tried for an hour, but the pup wanted little to do with them.  He warmed up some towards the end, but was still skittish - I had to decline.  

 That's too much dog to factor in an 'oops'.  Not going to chance it.  That's what can happen when you go with a rescue dog, there is sometimes an unknown history that you have to factor it.  Our first rescued Shepherd had some bad experiences before we got her....pissed everywhere when she got scared - we worked with her and she had nearly 12 great years, but was not good with strangers.  Made it really hard to get folks to watch her when we were out, or even bring her anywhere.  Not doing that again, especially with kids in the house.

There are more German Shepherds out there, and this guy will find a home, but I had to trust my gut, and not trust him.  That's one of the reasons we are considering going with a respected breeder and getting a pup - we can control all of the variables in it's environment.

Damn it.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 21, 2016)

Damn, sorry Ooh-Rah


----------



## policemedic (Nov 21, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Damn Damn Damn.
> 
> Havoc did not pass the "kids" test.  He came right up to me and Jen, tale a wagging and sniffing away.  The two 13 years olds were next...nope.  He did a 180 and went to a corner of the room - we tried for an hour, but the pup wanted little to do with them.  He warmed up some towards the end, but was still skittish - I had to decline.
> 
> ...



That sucks.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 21, 2016)

......you can always make new kids, just saying


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 21, 2016)

ETA:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 21, 2016)

N


----------



## DC (Nov 21, 2016)

Well done.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 22, 2016)

A few months ago, I had only just arrived at work when a grey kitten, maybe 4mo old at the most, chose my car to hide under. One of the customers asked why my kitten was crying, to which I replied that my youngest feline is five years old and should be at the house. So I went out to check. The poor baby was starving and thirsty; he was most likely abandoned in the parking lot, as he'd been seen there a couple of days. My roomie offered to bring him home for me. And that's how I wound up with Pookie.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 22, 2016)

[Q


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 22, 2016)

I


----------



## Gunz (Nov 22, 2016)

racing_kitty said:


> A few months ago, I had only just arrived at work when a grey kitten, maybe 4mo old at the most, chose my car to hide under. One of the customers asked why my kitten was crying, to which I replied that my youngest feline is five years old and should be at the house. So I went out to check. The poor baby was starving and thirsty; he was most likely abandoned in the parking lot, as he'd been seen there a couple of days. My roomie offered to bring him home for me. And that's how I wound up with Pookie.
> 
> View attachment 17279 View attachment 17280 View attachment 17281




Love the hash marks on Pookie.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 22, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I found the dog's owner this morning. What made the difference was having called all the shelters and the ASPCA yesterday to see if she had been reported missing. About an hour ago, one of the shelters called that the owner had called them. I delivered the old gal back home just a little while ago. The dog is 17 years old, and the owner has been crying for a few days. I wish I could have taken a pic of the reunion, but the owner declined. I'm just glad she got back home.




Good job, J. You get a big check mark in the good column on Santa's list. You made a dog and his owner very very happy.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 22, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Damn Damn Damn.
> 
> Havoc did not pass the "kids" test.  He came right up to me and Jen, tale a wagging and sniffing away.  The two 13 years olds were next...nope.  He did a 180 and went to a corner of the room - we tried for an hour, but the pup wanted little to do with them.  He warmed up some towards the end, but was still skittish - I had to decline.
> 
> ...




That's too bad, Brother. Havoc hopefully will find a home with a nice childless couple.


----------



## DC (Nov 22, 2016)

GOOD. So she wasn't abandoned. My human like went up a little. It will fall back down soon enough.


----------



## DC (Nov 22, 2016)

GSDs are a handful. Have had 3. Each one different. Koa is my least aggressive. Just hates cats, rats and squirrels that tease him from the wires. He loves all dogs and people. He is always working and does have defensive boundaries. They are very intelligent. Maybe consider getting the pup and have a professional re train him. Best companion ever.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 25, 2016)

- UPDATE -

I'm so FREEKING happy I cannot stand it.  Rescue lady called back about Havoc (from page 39 in this thread).  Said she'd never seen him react that way to anyone before and asked us to come back and give another try.  Went on to say that there was a couple with kids who had been there the day prior and she had to ask to leave (kids were obnoxious fucks).  Against my better judgement we went back to see him again.  Totally different dog....loved us, we loved him.  Need to do some paperwork and since I am traveling next week I will get him a week from Monday....

This will be our 3rd rescue, and 2nd Shepherd.  Any and all tips on raising/training/etc an 18 month GSD are more that welcome.  Our other was a female with bad hips, who didn't like to be socialized ( she was abused before we got her) so this pup will be a different experience for us.

Happy Day!


----------



## policemedic (Nov 26, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> - UPDATE -
> 
> I'm so FREEKING happy I cannot stand it.  Rescue lady called back about Havoc (from page 39 in this thread).  Said she'd never seen him react that way to anyone before and asked us to come back and give another try.  Went on to say that there was a couple with kids who had been there the day prior and she had to ask to leave (kids were obnoxious fucks).  Against my better judgement we went back to see him again.  Totally different dog....loved us, we loved him.  Need to do some paperwork and since I am traveling next week I will get him a week from Monday....
> 
> ...



Awesome news. Lucky pup!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> - UPDATE -
> 
> I'm so FREEKING happy I cannot stand it.  Rescue lady called back about Havoc (from page 39 in this thread).  Said she'd never seen him react that way to anyone before and asked us to come back and give another try.  Went on to say that there was a couple with kids who had been there the day prior and she had to ask to leave (kids were obnoxious fucks).  Against my better judgement we went back to see him again.  Totally different dog....loved us, we loved him.  Need to do some paperwork and since I am traveling next week I will get him a week from Monday....
> 
> ...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Deramaxx has been the most effective in reducing the pain, and she walks almost with not limp. It is expensive @ $106.00 for 30 day supply.



Amazing to me that the price has not changed. That's what we paid some years ago for the first Shep. (Tera)


----------



## Poccington (Nov 26, 2016)

@Red Flag 1 I hate to think what would have happened to that poor dog if you hadn't taken her in.

@Ooh-Rah congrats on how things worked out with Havoc, he's a beautiful dog!

As a dog owner/lover, thanks to the both of you for making a major difference to the lives of those two dogs.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 26, 2016)

Dammit....guess I'll turn around and drive back to Texas 

Great news Ooh-Rah!!  Glad it all worked out...and Havoc has a forever home for Christmas...what a great GSD face in that pic.


----------



## DC (Nov 26, 2016)

So begins the best days of your lives. I feed mine only Blue Buffalo Wilderness. GSDs are sensitive to grains. Digging and other destructive activities are replaced with ball play and exercise. I get mine to work first(perimeter, search) before play. Shoot tennis balls with a hockey stick. Give him old rugby balls to attack. I guess he thinks they are a cat. Good luck keeping him off the furniture. Mine also sleeps on top of my legs in bed. This breed teaches people about loyalty. Good on ya mate!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 26, 2016)

DC said:


> Shoot tennis balls with a hockey stick.



I use a lacrosse stick with my pups, they'll go all day and the arms don't get too tired.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 4, 2016)

Damnit.  

Guys and ladies, we tried.  We really did, but Havoc just refused to bond with the boys.   With them being just 13, we're not ready to have a dog who refuses to embrace everyone in the family - we gave him back to the rescue on Friday, the good news is the man (single adult) who was 2nd in line was really really happy.  He picked up Havoc today -

We all want a GSD in the family again, and I've begun looking at quality breeders in MN, but holy shit, looking at minimum of $2k- to $3k for anything of quality with hip guarantee, and about a $500 nonrefundable deposit just to have the opportunity to meet the pups. 

A friend of mine breeds GSD's (solid lineage but no decades of paperwork to go with his dogs) mama had pups a few weeks ago and is looking to let them go around mid February.  He is part of a GSD rescue so I want to give him first chance, but as we think about what will be (hopefully) a 10-13 year commitment, there are certain deal-breakers we are going to have.
- History of mom and dad in regards to hips
- Looking for a 'puppy' so that we can begin the initial bonding period and imprinting at the earliest possible age.  (to include socializing with people and dogs as often as possible)
- While I want a male, Jen wants a female and I am willing to concede that one.  Between me, the boys, and our male Cocker, she deserves to have at least one more girl in the house
- Most of the pups my buddy had with this batch are black (mom is 65 pounds and all black) and only one is the more traditional Black and Tan.  Not a deal breaker, but we both want the black/tan color.

Any experienced GSD owner's with advice/thoughts/etc ... please fire away.  One of these little guys could be part of the new new mix.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 5, 2016)

males.


----------



## DC (Dec 6, 2016)

Spent a week(jus got back) at my Sis house with this nut. 8 months and 90 lbs. brother in law training him up for Schutzhund IPO at Chatahoochee, Ga. school. This is the biggest 8 month old I have ever seen.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 8, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> TR was barking last night. Late. One bark every 30 seconds. Lackadaisical. Like it wasn't that  important. Bark.........................................Bark...............................................Bark...
> 
> This is what he was trying to say:
> 
> "Dudes. I know you're asleep. I'm sorry for barking, but...you gotta wake up and handle this. The cat is locked in the laundry room. You know how I feel about the cat. I don't care for the cat, the cat tries to antagonize me all the time, the cats' always busting my balls. I mean, the balls I used to have before you guys had Dr. Taylor cut em off. Okay. So you know how I feel about the cat. Not a real cat fan. But....I know Mama loves the cat. And as disgusting as that prospect is, my loyalty to Mom and Dad and my sense of duty outweighs my indifference toward the cat. So, having said that, can you please wake up and get the cat out of the laundry room so I can get my beauty sleep. Thanks. Sincerely, your dog, TrollPardus Rex."



That's likely a pretty fair translation.


----------



## DC (Dec 9, 2016)

10 Translated Barks: Know What Your Dog Is Saying | PetSafe® Articles

Stupid humans...it's easy:dead:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 13, 2016)

A


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 15, 2016)

I hope her leg got infected.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 16, 2016)

Not actually "pet" pics but I put a wildlife cam on my rifle range in the woods. I'm trying to get some pictures of a Florida black bear my wife saw in our garage one morning. He/she either lives in our woods or roams through from time to time. (BTW, I don't hunt anything but feral hogs.)


Mr Fox



Mr Bobcat


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 16, 2016)

W


----------



## J.S. (Dec 22, 2016)

Speaking of bobcats, my grandmother took these photos during a morning walk the other day.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 23, 2016)

That's the cutest goddam picture I've ever seen.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 1, 2017)

Never have I had a dog that I had such a love/hate relationship with.  Charlie is the best dog I've owned, but also drives me the craziest.  Always underfoot...like an energetic child, it's nice sometimes to just see him at rest.  Notice that he brought his stuffed giraffe up onto the couch to use as a pillow.


----------



## Bypass (Jan 2, 2017)

My ammo kitty. AJ McCarron


----------



## Grunt (Jan 2, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Never have I had a dog that I had such a love/hate relationship with.  Charlie is the best dog I've owned, but also drives me the craziest.  Always underfoot...like an energetic child, it's nice sometimes to just see him at rest.  Notice that he brought his stuffed giraffe up onto the couch to use as a pillow.



That is exactly how it is with our dog! When he finally "rests", my wife calls it his "dormant state." We are happy when he achieves it.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 3, 2017)

I need a TR pic update for the new year


----------



## x SF med (Jan 4, 2017)

On New Year's Eve  day, we were here:



and the dog was doing this:

and this:

and this:

and this:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 4, 2017)

T


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 5, 2017)

Well as you all know, Havoc did not work out.  Meeting my new potential Fur-Kid tomorrow....currently 4 weeks old.  Along with pics of Dad...

Going with a female...wife insists there be at least one more girl on the house...name to be determined....I'm going to really engage this pup.  Want to see its play drive, and put some pressure on the back legs to ensure she has good hips....excited to be back at this again.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 7, 2017)

Just returned from some vacation time in Santa Fe, NM.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 7, 2017)

When you're SF but you still need cuddles...


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 8, 2017)

Ooh-Rah,  

I wish you all the success....very exciting future for you and your family.  Pup looks great...dad looks good.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 8, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Ooh-Rah,
> 
> I wish you all the success....very exciting future for you and your family.  Pup looks great...dad looks good.



Thank you. Jen and I have agreed to look at males too, there is one I will see tomorrow who looks exactly like dad.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 8, 2017)

My $.02.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 9, 2017)

I've got a pup! 

Well I will once he gets his shots and turns 8 weeks. Spent about an hour with the puppies today. Could not have been more impressed with the mom - she did not even bark when we got there; owner let her out of the barn and she just came up to us, sniffed a bit, let us pet her, and went and sat down next to her owner.

Going to be a long 3 weeks before I get get to take him home. Guess that gives me time to stock up on food, get a few chew toys, and find a nice crate for him to call home until he gets bigger.

Any advice will be well received and appreciated. This is my first GSD puppy, unlike the Golden's and labs I've had, I do not want to leave anything to change. I've been reading and watching videos on GSD pups - will get him signed up for some type of class as well.

The fact that he had the cigar-like piece of straw in his mouth sealed the deal for me!


----------



## Grunt (Jan 9, 2017)

Looks like you got yourself a handsome pup there! Best of fortune with him! I've had one GSD many years ago and he was great dog.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 9, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> I need a TR pic update for the new year




Well...getting him to sit still for a few seconds is a challenge, but I managed to do it.

This first picture is of Jenny in her kitty basket atop the fridge. Jenny is TR's tormenter, his antagonist...and it tires her out so she retires to her kitty basket where she can keep an eye on all other, lesser creatures, including mere humans.


Here is TrollPardus Rex, actually behaving for a second.


Big YAWN. This is boring, Dad. I want something to destroy.

Or EAT.


----------



## CDG (Jan 9, 2017)

Such a gorgeous dog, @Ocoka One.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 9, 2017)

Nice pets indeed, @Ocoka One.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 9, 2017)

ahhhhhhh.....thank you Ocoka One, I needed that!!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 9, 2017)

Ooh Rah,

Congrats!  he looks good.  Take a look at this book....these monks have it down....plus the GSD pics are awesome.

The Art of Raising a Puppy: The Monks of New Skete: 0400307318974: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## az_762_nato (Jan 9, 2017)

This is Dietrich


----------



## az_762_nato (Jan 9, 2017)

He's my shadow and my service dog :)


----------



## Gunz (Jan 10, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I've got a pup!
> 
> Well I will once he gets his shots and turns 8 weeks. Spent about an hour with the puppies today. Could not have been more impressed with the mom - she did not even bark when we got there; owner let her out of the barn and she just came up to us, sniffed a bit, let us pet her, and went and sat down next to her owner.
> 
> ...




That's a handsome lil dude, bro


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 10, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2017)

Winter is coming, Charlie.  

Three weeks. 

Be afraid....


----------



## Gunz (Jan 11, 2017)

Is that your purse?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Is that your purse?



No, dick. 

This is my Purse!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 15, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I've got a pup!
> 
> Well I will once he gets his shots and turns 8 weeks. Spent about an hour with the puppies today. Could not have been more impressed with the mom - she did not even bark when we got there; owner let her out of the barn and she just came up to us, sniffed a bit, let us pet her, and went and sat down next to her owner.
> 
> ...



- UPDATE - 

A quick video - he's about 16 pounds today. (6 weeks). Those are some serious paws he is going to have to grow into!

Named him Monte (after my favorite Cuban cigar). Take home day is Feb 11th, cannot come soon enough!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 15, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry to sound like a such a chick....but he is sooo cute!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 15, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Sorry to sound like a such a chick....but he is sooo cute!



Ha!  My kids are tired of me talking about him already.  I'm ordering a crate, toys, leash, etc.  I've been reading books on raising/training a GSD from puppy to adult and tonight had a family meeting about how we all need to be consistent with the rules.  

One of the boys asked, "Jeeze dad, did you do this much research before we were born?"

"No."  Said my wife.

I cannot say she is wrong!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 16, 2017)

!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 16, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Ha!  My kids are tired of me talking about him already.  I'm ordering a crate, toys, leash, etc.  I've been reading books on raising/training a GSD from puppy to adult and tonight had a family meeting about how we all need to be consistent with the rules.
> 
> One of the boys asked, "Jeeze dad, did you do this much research before we were born?"
> 
> ...



Yeah, but they are just kids....this is a puppy GSD!


----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Sorry to sound like a such a chick....but he is sooo cute!



Hey, you sound like a chick.  Next time say, that puppy is_ fuckin _cute because A. _It is_., and B. if you say "fuckin" it masculinizes the word "cute"


----------



## x SF med (Jan 24, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Next time say, that puppy is_ fuckin _cute



Nope...  you say - "*that puppy is fuckin cute as shit, and looks like he's gonna be able to tear hubcaps off moving semi's in a few months, do you see those fuckin teeth and the size of those fuckin feet, fuckin monster Mali in the making*."  That's manly, you were just barely past metro.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 28, 2017)

@Ocoka One - Hidden video of your pup?





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1592303951061343


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Ocoka One - Hidden video of your pup?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the video!!!


----------



## Gunz (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow, that's some bite! Imagine those jaws clamped on your ass 

TR has learned a new trick. He likes to ride shotgun in my little UTV buggy. When I stop, he pats the gearshift with is left paw to get it going again. If I don't go fast enough, he pats the gearshift again. Whenever he rides with me--which is whenever he hears me start the motor--he never looks  anywhere but at my hands or my feet on the pedals. I think he wants a driver's license.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Wow, that's some bite! Imagine those jaws clamped on your ass
> 
> TR has learned a new trick. He likes to ride shotgun in my little UTV buggy. When I stop, he pats the gearshift with is left paw to get it going again. If I don't go fast enough, he pats the gearshift again. Whenever he rides with me--which is whenever he hears me start the motor--he never looks  anywhere but at my hands or my feet on the pedals.



He looks quite content!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 28, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2017)

TR had his first birthday yesterday. Lots of crunchy treats. Seems like just yesterday he was sitting in his laundry basket.


----------



## DC (Feb 20, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> TR had his first birthday yesterday. Lots of crunchy treats. Seems like just yesterday he was sitting in his laundry basket.
> 
> View attachment 18113



You have a problem there...that GSD owns you! Better than humans.


----------



## DC (Feb 20, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> View attachment 17868
> 
> View attachment 17869
> 
> View attachment 17870



Mine still excavates an area from time to time and he is 8 years old. It does not end. I found taking him to the beach and encouraging it keeps the home area less holed up. When he does fill it up with rocks.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy


----------



## CDG (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy Birthday TR!


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy birthday TR!


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy B-day TR!


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 20, 2017)

Happy birthday, TR!!


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm leaving work to have lunch with my co-workers. Cat comes up and starts meowing for help. I bend down, he's friendly, and then he bumps his head up against mine. Nearly jumps into my hands. That's all it takes.

Meet GreyWolf. He's going to local Animal Care to get snipped and vaccinated next week. I'll introduce him to Riley and Saxon after the vaccinations, he's segregated in a separate room for now.  They were pissed to be kept in the garage while I bathed GreyWolf and they've picked up his scent on me.  It'll just take time.  He was extremely dirty, and looks like he's missing a tooth or two. Claws are good. Ears cleaned, flea shampoo used in the bath. He's eating and drinking well. Hasn't used the litter box yet, it's a new one the other cats haven't used. He's friendly and he isn't microchipped. There is an office building at our main gate and the ladies there said they'd seen him coming around for a few months.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 25, 2017)

I really like the fact that you named a cat Grey_Wolf_.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 25, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> I really like the fact that you named a cat Grey_Wolf_.



The name flows, the dude abides


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Mar 5, 2017)

This is my Were-Rabbits lair. He essentially has a whole room to himself. Last pic, I caught him during one of his snooze sessions with his stuffed animal gf. I love that darn rabbit!


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 5, 2017)

"Good evening human. Oh, this is your bed? Yeah, right."


----------



## Ball N' Chain (Mar 6, 2017)

One is fat lazy and full of love, the second is skinny, sketchy, and always on the lookout.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 6, 2017)

Viper1 said:


> "Good evening human. Oh, this is your bed? Yeah, right."View attachment 18198



Lol.

And how is Greywolf progressing?


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ocoka One said:


> Lol.
> 
> And how is Greywolf progressing?



I was able to re-home GreyWolf last to a co-worker. She has a family and he'll be a welcome addition there. I'm glad I was able to help him and give him a fresh start.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 7, 2017)

Lion Cut. Yeah.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 7, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 10, 2017)

D.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 18, 2017)

The latest TR pics. I haven't done any formal training with him. He hangs with me and just learns as we go along. Fastest dog I've ever had. He loves riding in the truck or UTV. He's absolutely well-behaved on the leash in public or at the vet. We've learned to get anything we don't want chewed out of his reach, like Mrs O's cookbooks. He made off with a chicken breast once. But all-in-all an amazing dude, loving, loyal and incredibly amusing at times. I was going to get him a Shadowspear T-shirt but he'd have it shredded in 30 sec.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 18, 2017)

[Q


----------



## TLDR20 (Apr 18, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> View attachment 18548
> 
> View attachment 18549
> 
> ...



Beautiful dog.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 18, 2017)

You just made my day Ocoka!  Sometimes a owner and a dog just click....not much formal training needed.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2017)

So if you think you've got dog training down....there is always the next level:





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=420177738337398


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 28, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Ex3 (May 29, 2017)

After losing our Lab Ricky six months ago, I thought fostering for a rescue organization would be a good way to ease back into having a dog in the house again. #fosterfail

Buddy was too cute to let go. He was rescued from a high kill shelter in SC. I think he's a Boykin Spainel/ Labrador mix.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (May 29, 2017)

!!


----------



## Gunz (Jun 4, 2017)

Buddy is_ awesome_. What a face. He's going to be a great dog for you, @Ex3 .
Yep, one look at him and I'd be hooked, too.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2017)

A new squeaky duck for TrollPardus Rex





It's love


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 21, 2017)

It should be well and truly shredded right about now.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2017)

I told @pardus that the back half is named after him. Not any reflection of course, it's just that TrollPardus Rex rolled off the tongue better than PardusTroll Rex. He responded that TR's chewed up enemies would come out his end and that was ok with him.


----------



## pardus (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Gunz (Jun 24, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> It should be well and truly shredded right about now.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 24, 2017)

.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jun 24, 2017)

You have a problem....once a dog has tasted cotton, the dog wants more cotton


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 21, 2017)

Rocky is safe from the eclipse.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 21, 2017)

Abel wanted in on eclipse watching.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 21, 2017)

Really @Ocoka?  It's been since June, 2017...........


----------



## Gunz (Aug 22, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Really @Ocoka?  It's been since June, 2017...........



I've been trying to get a picture of him with his ears up. Every time I raise my phone to snap a photo he puts his ears back and acts goofy. :wall: My wife's the only one who seems to be able to get good pictures of him--y'know, a combat-ready Malinois. I'll give it another try, Bro.


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 22, 2017)

Watching the birds


----------



## Andoni (Aug 22, 2017)

This is "the Dog de". She was a rescue that I got as an 8 week old, fat, bowling ball size, puppy. She's 9 and I'm crazy-person-level attached to the damn dog.


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 23, 2017)

Andoni said:


> This is "the Dog de". She was a rescue that I got as an 8 week old, fat, bowling ball size, puppy. She's 9 and I'm crazy-person-level attached to the damn dog. View attachment 19473


She looks a lot like my Cane Corso.


----------



## Andoni (Aug 23, 2017)

1FastSUV said:


> She looks a lot like my Cane Corso.



Yeah, the Dogue de (Bordeaux) is a french mastiff, probably mixed with pitbull. The adoption site had her listed as a "large breed" because "listing the type brings out the crazies". I was very impressed with the Foster home she was in. They had about 6 French mastiffs, all different ages- besides for the tan turd, and her two litermates. It was totally set up for the family and dogs to coexist perfectly. There was a dog swimming pool next to the human pool, both the same size.  We have friends that got a Cane Corso when they were still in Fayetteville, moved to DC for work, and had to re-home the Corso because it was too stressful having the young pup in the city. He was a beast. Big dogs that are trained well are my favorite.


----------



## 1FastSUV (Aug 23, 2017)

Andoni said:


> Big dogs that are trained well are my favorite.


I work at Long Term Care/Short Term Rehab facilities and the Residents love my dogs.  The pic I posted is of them sleeping under my desk at work.  Both have since passed but I used to bring them to work every day, and they'd just wander the facility.  At the end of the day I'd usually find them sleeping in a Resident's room by the bed.
We had a 21yr old kid that was involved in his second motor vehicle accident, with traumatic brain injury.  He was severely contracted when he got here, and his family was told he'd never walk again.  My Rottie was able to get the kid to open his eyes and contracted hands in order to pet him.  When we told the kid's parents what happened, they informed us that they've always had great danes and their boy loved big dogs.  That Rottweiler was the only thing the kid would respond to.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey dad TRs bein a bad dog


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 27, 2017)

Season finale of Game of Thrones AND a pic of TR....Awesome day!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 3, 2017)

Loooooong day at the lake for 14 year Charlie.....


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 15, 2017)

So, we noticed a small skin tag on Mollie's tummy the other day, we had it checked out and found out today it's cancerous...she is having surgery next Friday and hoping they can clean it all out.  We believe we caught it pretty quick, she is 12,  full of energy and we have not noticed her acting any different.

Wife and I are a little concerned......Fuck Cancer!

Throw some good thoughts our way!


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 15, 2017)

Sorry bro. Sucks to hear. Let's hope the vet can get it all.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 15, 2017)

@Kraut783 DUCK CANCER!!  I hope she pulls through it all.


----------



## 1FastSUV (Sep 16, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> So, we noticed a small skin tag on Mollie's tummy the other day, we had it checked out and found out today it's cancerous...she is having surgery next Friday and hoping they can clean it all out.  We believe we caught it pretty quick, she is 12,  full of energy and we have not noticed her acting any different.
> 
> Wife and I are a little concerned......Fuck Cancer!
> 
> ...


----------



## 1FastSUV (Sep 16, 2017)

Prayers to you and your family member. We lost two Rotties to cancer. It was in the front shoulder on both dogs and being 140lbs they couldn't get around without the front leg. Hopefully your vet will get it all and you'll have many years of running and playing left.


----------



## _JR_ (Sep 16, 2017)

@Kraut783 Sorry to hear that. I've lost 3 dogs to cancer and know how unfortunate of a situation it is. Hopefully the surgery was a success and you get more years with her.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 16, 2017)

I


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 16, 2017)

Thank you all for your well wishes....It's going to be a long seven days till the operation


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 21, 2017)

Ok, tomorrow is the day.  Will update as I can. We are a little nervous...but loving on her aplenty tonight.


----------



## Andoni (Sep 22, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Ok, tomorrow is the day.  Will update as I can. We are a little nervous...but loving on her aplenty tonight.


I just said a prayer for Mollie and the vet.( It looks way more stupid in writing, then it did in my head.) Either way, though, it's true. I hope it goes smoothly with excellent results.

Edited for shit autocorrect


----------



## Gunz (Sep 22, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Ok, tomorrow is the day.  Will update as I can. We are a little nervous...but loving on her aplenty tonight.




Let us know, Brother. Keeping our fingers crossed for Mollie.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 22, 2017)

Mollie update, everything went very well, doc found another small tumor on her gums and removed it. So she has the gum spot and stitches on her belly.  She is dopey, sore, and can't get comfortable...we have her confined in an area so she doesn't jump.  But glad to have her home!  What was removed will go to the lab to identify.

Thanks all for the good wishes!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 22, 2017)

[Q


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 23, 2017)

Glad to hear it went well, hope she has a speedy recovery and clean test results.


----------



## CDG (Sep 23, 2017)

Glad to hear the good news, @Kraut783!!


----------



## Andoni (Sep 23, 2017)

I am being reunited with Charis after being away from her for two weeks. That happens tonight. I can't freaking wait. I just want to see her adorable puppy face and 80 lbs of fur. I'm really excited.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 23, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Mollie update, everything went very well, doc found another small tumor on her gums and removed it. So she has the gum spot and stitches on her belly.  She is dopey, sore, and can't get comfortable...we have her confined in an area so she doesn't jump.  But glad to have her home!  What was removed will go to the lab to identify.
> 
> Thanks all for the good wishes!



Oh, NO!!! NOT the cone of shame....

Glad she's doing well.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 23, 2017)

Kraut783 said:


> Mollie update, everything went very well, doc found another small tumor on her gums and removed it. So she has the gum spot and stitches on her belly.  She is dopey, sore, and can't get comfortable...we have her confined in an area so she doesn't jump.  But glad to have her home!  What was removed will go to the lab to identify.
> 
> Thanks all for the good wishes!



Poor Mollie. Sending healing vibes her way. Hopefully good news coming from the lab.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 23, 2017)

x SF med said:


> Oh, NO!!! NOT the cone of shame....
> 
> Glad she's doing well.



LOL, she hates those cones...but this time we went with a soft collar...still keeps her from reaching the injured area.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 23, 2017)

[


----------



## Andoni (Sep 24, 2017)

The douge de got here. She's at about a 10, but here, she's calm. She stopped to rest, yawned and I got a picture. She's now investigating and looking at me like, "So this is where you've been hiding." This was such a great idea.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 13, 2017)

View attachment 19972 
The dog missed the memo: not a human. I love her but it's a little creepy. It makes me question my life choices, at this moment.

edited to add memo topic.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 13, 2017)

Andoni said:


> View attachment 19972
> The dog missed the memo: not a human. I love her but it's a little creepy. It makes me question my life choices, at this moment.
> 
> edited to add memo topic.



My old pitty and my current bulldog sit the same way. The bulldog actually sleeps sitting like that.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 13, 2017)

.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 13, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I can't imagine life without a dog or two.



It _does_ makes life way better!


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 13, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I can't imagine life without a dog or two.



Completely agree!


----------



## Andoni (Oct 13, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> The bulldog actually sleeps sitting like that.



Not gonna lie, this sounds pretty fucking adorable.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 14, 2017)

Andoni said:


> The dog missed the memo: not a human.




She does look like she needs a pumpkin spice latte for the ride!


----------



## compforce (Oct 14, 2017)

My new one, Skye.  Got her from the Humane Society under the pets for vets program.  Shepherd mix, they think hound.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 14, 2017)

She's a cutie...congrats


----------



## Andoni (Oct 14, 2017)

compforce said:


> My new one, Skye.  Got her from the Humane Society under the pets for vets program.  Shepherd mix, they think hound.
> 
> View attachment 19976



She looks awesome. Congratulations! That's exciting.


----------



## Topkick (Oct 14, 2017)

Phoebe, Daddy's little Shibu Inu.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 14, 2017)

Sk


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 14, 2017)

Just a quick update, Mollie's surgery was a great success....cleared all the margins.  Lab reports the growth was stage 2 Mast Cell tumor (mastocytomas)....so we need to be vigilante for any return.

She, of course, is just fine......and currently on guard duty watching the front of the house through the spare bedrooms window.


----------



## CDG (Oct 14, 2017)

@Kraut783, so glad to hear that man.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 14, 2017)

This


----------



## Topkick (Oct 14, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I will miss her when she passes. Her sister, Brandy is still with us, and that does help, but it will be a hard day for both of us



It amazes how we become attached. I didn't like dogs much and didn't really want one, but we got Phoebe for the kid. Somehow, she is now my trusty sidekick and I cant even think of getting rid of her.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 14, 2017)

Wishing the best for Abby Red!

I hate this time period of our fuzzy companions lives....


----------



## Andoni (Oct 14, 2017)

Topkick said:


> It amazes how we become attached.



Same. I'm just now beginning to act like a _slightly _less attached dog owner and it's been since 2008. The idea of something happening to Charis (rhymes with Paris- means grace or something) used to make me laugh like a crazy person, as I explained what I was willing to do to protect her....I have a very small circle of friends.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 14, 2017)

Andoni said:


> Not gonna lie, this sounds pretty fucking adorable.



It can be pretty heart warming at times but mostly I just sit there and laugh my ass off.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 18, 2017)

TrollPardus Rex and beer.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 20, 2017)

TR dug up a mole and played with it for a while and then killed it. A prouder papa I could not be. Thus justifying his name, TrollPardus Rex. Because he can track the mole, like @pardus ... and knows how to kill like Green Berets, @x SF med .


----------



## Andoni (Nov 8, 2017)

This is Gunny, my in-law's Springer Spaniel. He's keeping a close eye on everyone (clearly) and is not happy that I'm blocking his view of the window, to take a pic. The first time I saw him like this, on the couch, he scared the crap out of me. I wasn't expecting to see his giant head in between side table and the arm rest. He definitely won that one! He's such a good dog.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 8, 2017)

.


----------



## Andoni (Nov 8, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> If they could only talk. "Hey, bring me a cold one too.".



It's true!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 11, 2017)

Charlie has reached a new level of spoildom.


----------



## Ex3 (Nov 12, 2017)

My Buddy...


----------



## Andoni (Nov 20, 2017)

Gunny and the Dougue De are ridiculous. They have started snuggling with each other- which is fucking adorable and I love it.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 20, 2017)

Meet Lola and Vinnie. My best buds.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 16, 2017)

[d.


----------



## CDG (Dec 16, 2017)

Really sorry to hear this, @Red Flag 1.  Condolences, brother.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that, @Red Flag 1 . prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm sorry for your loss Red Flag, open fields Abby....


----------



## Andoni (Dec 16, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss, Sir.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 16, 2017)

My condolences @Red Flag 1 . She's in a better place now and still protecting you from there.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 16, 2017)

Deepest condolences, @Red Flag 1.


----------



## Dame (Dec 16, 2017)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 16, 2017)

Oh no...Sorry for your loss of Abby, my friend. There truly should be a heaven for dogs. They deserve it so.


----------



## Topkick (Dec 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear of your loss of a family member. Best wishes.


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 16, 2017)

Sorry to hear that, mate. RIP Abby.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 17, 2017)

I’m truly sorry for your loss, J. Rest easy, good girl


----------



## x SF med (Dec 18, 2017)

J., I know she has big sunny fields, ponds, butterflies and all her favorite treats on the other side of the mountain.  Condolences on her passing.


----------



## Kaldak (Dec 21, 2017)

So very sorry for your loss @Red Flag 1 and to Abby rest easy!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 23, 2017)

Charlie, you pain in the ass dog. We love to hate each-other.


----------



## nobodythank you (Dec 23, 2017)

New family member picked up during Thanksgiving. Not as manly as a big growling dog, but pretty frelling cool.


----------



## Andoni (Dec 24, 2017)

This is Jake. He's 15 weeks old and a friend ended up adopting him because his original owner didn't want him. I forgot how funny puppies are- I couldn't get the thing to stay still for a second, but he's a really solid puppy. I like Jake's stripes. I couldn't catch them in the photos. Either way, Charis didn't care  about stripes. She was being a total snatch, wearing a sweater.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 3, 2018)

Attack-Baby TR fights his Lion


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 8, 2018)

Pain in the ass dog. Charlie and I have a love/hate relationship. Best dog I’ve ever owned though.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jan 9, 2018)

Passed out in the snow. Can’t keep these boys in the house this time of year.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jan 9, 2018)

Pouting because we can’t go to the dog park☹️


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 10, 2018)

Charlie was posing tonight.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 10, 2018)

Charlie needs to learn how to relax


----------



## Topkick (Jan 10, 2018)

Phoebe...."ok, but after this photo can we just please get a snack?"


----------



## Gunz (Jan 11, 2018)

Awwwwww....you guys are killing me with cute shit.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 11, 2018)

Tina...  doing winter stuff...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 11, 2018)

@x SF med -

That is a REALLY cool pic.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 11, 2018)

The red heeler thinking she runs the show.


----------



## Topkick (Jan 11, 2018)

Lol. That Red Heeler's got it made!


----------



## DC (Jan 11, 2018)

GSD


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 11, 2018)

Why are you looking at us dad?


----------



## Andoni (Jan 12, 2018)

DC said:


> GSD


Your dogs' ears are awesome!


----------



## Gunz (Jan 12, 2018)

RustyShackleford said:


> The red heeler thinking she runs the show.
> 
> View attachment 20912




Pretty girl. Great pic.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 12, 2018)

[


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 12, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Pretty girl. Great pic.



Thanks!  The best part is that she was a free (rescue) dog. Someone dropped off the litter at a shelter.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 12, 2018)

I don’t know what I envy more, TL or the amount of land he has to run on.


----------



## DC (Jan 12, 2018)

Andoni said:


> Your dogs' ears are awesome!


Yea they are awesome thxs. The pups are like antennas.


----------



## Andoni (Jan 14, 2018)

The dog de, before & after getting owned by a kitten.


----------



## SaintKP (Jan 14, 2018)

God damn y'all are making me want to get a dog again.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jan 19, 2018)

My boys are officially military brats! Bishop went to sick call :)


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 19, 2018)

I hope Bishop is okay.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jan 19, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> I hope Bishop is okay.


He is. He has Hyperkeratotic on the large pad on his back paw. Warm water soaks and coconut oil rubs. All good. I just found it cute that he went to sick call:)


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 19, 2018)

Guess he has a profile for a bit....no PT....slacker


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jan 19, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Guess he has a profile for a bit....no PT....slacker


He’s a slacker alright and he’s on a profile. No long walks or running for four weeks. This is going to be a nightmare


----------



## DC (Jan 20, 2018)

This boy gettin huge fast


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 20, 2018)

I j.
now.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 20, 2018)

DC said:


> This boy gettin huge fast



He's got some paws to grow into....love GSD puppies....floppy ears, lol


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 20, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> floppy ears, lol



Those rabbit ears kill me!


----------



## Gunz (Jan 20, 2018)

DC said:


> This boy gettin huge fast





Awwwwwwwrrrr whose a good puppy


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 22, 2018)

.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jan 22, 2018)

Love his mama, and his hedgehog too...


----------



## Topkick (Jan 22, 2018)

Either that's one big dog, or one small lady!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jan 23, 2018)

He’s a big boy. Weighed in at 140 when we went to the vet.


----------



## DC (Jan 23, 2018)

Dogs...better than humanz


----------



## Gunz (Jan 24, 2018)

MichaelC said:


> He’s a big boy. Weighed in at 140 when we went to the vet.



You need to learn ta ninja them pictures right side around.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Jan 24, 2018)

I do this from my phone or tablet and they are oriented correctly. I will have to get on my PC and take a gander. Sorry folks...


----------



## Andoni (Jan 24, 2018)

Ok. So this is Leo, my in-laws cat. He's gigantic and it took me about a month to get comfortable with him. Now, I call him a fatass and snuggle him. Right now he's seeing the world though catnip glasses.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Andoni said:


> Ok. So this is Leo, my in-laws cat. He's gigantic and it took me about a month to get comfortable with him. Now, I call him a fatass and snuggle him. Right now he's seeing the world though catnip glasses. View attachment 21130.


----------



## Andoni (Jan 24, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I love big cats! If it were possible, I'd have a Bengal Tiger around.


I never appreciated cats before- I think they take a different type of perspective.  It seems like they have more strings attached then dogs. Since now I've got that settled, the bigger the kitty the bigger the snuggle. Haha.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Andoni said:


> I never appreciated cats before- I think they take a different type of perspective.  It seems like they have more strings attached then dogs. Since now I've got that settled, the bigger the kitty the bigger the snuggle. Haha.


----------



## Andoni (Jan 24, 2018)

Cats are awesome at "preserve the eye" countermeasures!


----------



## DC (Jan 24, 2018)

And so he grows


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 24, 2018)

DC said:


> And so he grows



Awesome looking pups!


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 24, 2018)

great pic!


----------



## DC (Jan 27, 2018)

First beach day. Right into the water,sand....run swim run...

Paw prints on the left are 9 year old...pups on the right at 11 weeks😁


----------



## Grunt (Jan 27, 2018)

Pretty dogs indeed, @DC!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 27, 2018)

@DC 

I really like the harness on the pup.


----------



## DC (Jan 27, 2018)

Those are Julius K9s. I hate collars especially chokers. Just my preference.


----------



## Blizzard (Jan 28, 2018)

Benny doing what he loves to do...


----------



## Andoni (Jan 28, 2018)

This is the kitten I just found in the parking lot!  I'm super excited about this. I don't know if we're keeping it, but I wasn't going to leave it in the pouring rain. Its nasty. I don't think I've ever held a kitten this small! I can hold the little fucker on my arm- it's as long as my forearm- which isn't big.  Reference:  I can fit my arm in any drainage drain/grate that a dudes arm is too big for.  It's about the size of something very small.

I kept my face in the pic for reference because the thing blends in and it was a black splotch. 

Black cats are fucking hard to photograph and we're driving through a lot of rain so I'm already pushing the envelope with the cat and the picture, to begin with. 

I don't even like cats but it would have died and there's no reason for that, if only because I say so and I've earned that. If we do keep it,  I wonder if I could teach it to be hearty and quiet and take it with me EVERYWHERE.  Like to the beach.  I've got googling to do.

Edited to Add: It looks like it's probably about 7-8 weeks.


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 28, 2018)

My other pupper, Bowie, has taken a liking to my dads compost pile


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 28, 2018)

Andoni said:


> This is the kitten I just found in the parking lot! View attachment 21194 I'm super excited about this. I don't know if we're keeping it, but I wasn't going to leave it in the pouring rain. Its nasty. I don't think I've ever held a kitten this small! I can hold the little fucker on my arm- it's as long as my forearm- which isn't big.  Reference:  I can fit my arm in any drainage drain/grate that a dudes arm is too big for.  It's about the size of something very small.
> 
> I kept my face in the pic for reference because the thing blends in and it was a black splotch.
> 
> ...


Awwww! That little baby still has blue eyes!!!! She’ll grow on you before you know it.


----------



## Andoni (Jan 29, 2018)

racing_kitty said:


> Awwww! That little baby still has blue eyes!!!! She’ll grow on you before you know it.



You're right! She already has!!!


----------



## The Accountant (Jan 29, 2018)

Came home with me yesterday. She's been at the shelter I volunteer at. Don't know anything about her other then she was caught as stray. Calling her Lyla.


----------



## Andoni (Jan 29, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> View attachment 21195
> My other pupper, Bowie, has taken a liking to my dads compost pile



Your puppy is awesome. I like his tail. What type of dog is he?


----------



## DasBoot (Jan 29, 2018)

Andoni said:


> Your puppy is awesome. I like his tail. What type of dog is he?


He’s a mutt from the pound. Definitely has husky in him.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 29, 2018)

LOL...Lyla looks very happy to be where she is!


----------



## The Accountant (Jan 29, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> LOL...Lyla looks very happy to be where she is!



She is, but extremely stressed. My guess is she spent her whole life stray or was neglected/abused.. or both. She has no idea what play stuff toys are and doesn't know what to do with them. You could see the confusion in her eyes. So far it's a lot for her to process.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 29, 2018)

I wish you the best of luck and hope for some peace to come to her in her new home!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 30, 2018)

Dad, please don’t take my chair!


----------



## The Accountant (Feb 2, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> I wish you the best of luck and hope for some peace to come to her in her new home!



Thanks!! 

It's been a tough week. She shows some serious resource guarding and gets jealous real easy if I try to pet the other dog. Hopefully it can be eliminated in time.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 2, 2018)

Don't make the doggie leave the chair, you heartless bastard.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 2, 2018)

When these two get on the sofa no one else can...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 2, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Don't make the doggie leave the chair, you heartless bastard.


What’s funny, is that is exactly what my wife and kids say. Hence, I sit on the couch.


----------



## Andoni (Feb 2, 2018)

We haven't decided on a name for the kitten. As of current, adults are calling it shitty kitty and those that don't rate are calling it Steve Young. 

My vote is for Wolf after my alive and well teammate (who's real name is Wolf and he's German- not Native American) instead of Shitty Kitty.  But, I named our dog, and used the lifetime naming votes, so it may just end up being saddled with shitty kitty. 😂

Whatev. Missed the memo that naming an awesome dog after a kid may get weird at some point. Now I've got the memo- "Name the dog after a grown man" and keep it moving.

Day 1



Right now, sleeping on shit.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 6, 2018)

The day we brought Deacon home. 10 weeks old 22 pounds.
I've been blessed with Newfoundlands for 17 years.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 7, 2018)

These two guys are going with me to Fort Lewis. Have cats, will travel


----------



## Poprocks (Feb 7, 2018)

**


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 7, 2018)

Viper1 said:


> View attachment 21362View attachment 21361View attachment 21362These two guys are going with me to Fort Lewis. Have cats, will travel


Oh come on!!  These are two of the greatest "cat" pics I have ever seen!


----------



## Andoni (Feb 7, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Oh come on!!  These are two of the greatest "cat" pics I have ever seen!


I'm glad somebody said it! They really are!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 8, 2018)

Bishop had xrays done today and all is good with his joints and bones. Captian thinks it might be a partial ACL tear. She feels surgery on such a large dog would do more harm than good. So no play, no park, no walks, no roughhousing with his brother and a brace.

Freaking breaks my heart.

ACL Dog Brace | Dog Cruciate Brace | Dog Knee Braces | Dog Knee Support | MyPetsBrace.com


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2018)

Troll Pardus Rex update: TR is in doggy bootcamp and doing well. He has class every Saturday afternoon. Yesterday was his 2nd birthday. He is with me wherever I go, always at my side. A most loyal, affectionate friend.


He's resting, lol


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 11, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Troll Pardus Rex update: TR is in doggy bootcamp and doing well. He has class every Saturday afternoon. Yesterday was his 2nd birthday. He is with me wherever I go, always at my side. A most loyal, affectionate friend.
> View attachment 21427



I remember when you first talked about getting a Mal and the warnings/cautions you received about that decision.  Words fail me to properly express how pleased I am that this relationship has worked out as well at it has.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 11, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I remember when you first talked about getting a Mal and the warnings/cautions you received about that decision.  Words fail me to properly express how pleased I am that this relationship has worked out as well at it has.



I very much appreciated the warnings/cautions I got from SS members and, given the breed, they were knowledgable and sensible. TR is the only dog I've ever had that's not motivated by treats or food. Action, work, the task at hand, that's what turns him on. Honestly, he is the most High Speed Low Drag animal I've ever known, a Special Operations Puppy ...

But Mrs Weasley and I are experienced dog breeders/owners and we have a farm environment that's perfect for this breed. I would not recommend a Malinois for city/subdivision life. But he's an amazing farm dog, a born herder, and very friendly and loving. And he loves the belly scratch.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 11, 2018)

Ocoka,

Thank you for the update, I am sooooo pleased to know that he has worked out so well with you and your family.  Just plain freaking awesome!


----------



## The Accountant (Feb 13, 2018)

Unfortunately I had to bring Lyla back to the shelter I volunteer at (which is a non-kill shelter).. she became too aggressive towards the other dog in the house who's nearly 12 and he wasn't handling it well. 

Going forward she will only be recommended for a solo dog home. Unfortunate but I tried, and it didn't work out.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 13, 2018)

The Accountant said:


> Unfortunate but I tried, and it didn't work out.



You did more than most.


----------



## DC (Feb 13, 2018)

On watch. The water bowl config is to keep him from dumping it. He still gets the water out🤯


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 14, 2018)

The Accountant said:


> Unfortunately I had to bring Lyla back to the shelter I volunteer at (which is a non-kill shelter).. she became too aggressive towards the other dog in the house who's nearly 12 and he wasn't handling it well.
> 
> Going forward she will only be recommended for a solo dog home. Unfortunate but I tried, and it didn't work out.



I’m so sorry, I know it was hard for you to bring her back.  I hope she finds a home one day.


----------



## Andoni (Feb 14, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> I’m so sorry, I know it was hard for you to bring her back.  I hope she finds a home one day.



 This is what I thought and couldn't find the words. I'm really sorry too.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 14, 2018)

This is Lucy. She is a six pound Manx.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 14, 2018)

This s Layla... she's a bitch.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 16, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> This s Layla... she's a bitch.View attachment 21492



Wait, that's a female dog disguised as a cat?!


----------



## DC (Feb 16, 2018)

Kaldak said:


> Wait, that's a female dog disguised as a cat?!



Transgendered Pets?🐶🐱🙈


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 16, 2018)

She’s mean as a pit viper


----------



## x SF med (Feb 17, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> This s Layla... she's a bitch.View attachment 21492



you need a bigger list of names for pets.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 20, 2018)

The Boys got bibs... Not my doing.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2018)

That ^^^^^^ is freaking awesome


----------



## Gunz (Feb 20, 2018)

TrollPardus Rex report card.

As I mentioned, he's going to doggy school every Saturday. In class this past weekend, he went through a doggy tunnel and got on a doggy see-saw thing. He's got two more classes, then he's going to doggy swimming school. If he does well there, then it's off to _dock-diving school. _


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 25, 2018)

I started making my own dog treats and I thought I'd share the recipe. I decided to do this because of the high price and low quality of commercial treats. Also, was spending about $20 a week on the damn things. With this recipe I spend about $15 for the month.

Bacon cheddar training treats.

2 cups brown rice flour
1 cup flax seed meal
1 cup steel cut oats
4 eggs
1/2 cup molasses
1/4 honey
1/2 pound Bacon diced
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese

Dice and cook the bacon to a crisp, drain fat and set bacon bits aside.
Combine the rice flour, flax and oats. Form a well in the middle.
Add eggs, molasses, honey, bacon and cheese into dry ingredients and mix into a stiff cookie dough.
Roll out to around 1/8" thick and cut into even squares.
Bake at 350 degrees until all the moisture is out of the cheese, about 10 to 15 minutes.
Let cool.

I keep them in a jar on the kitchen counter and that batch size lasts two weeks.

The boys freaking LOVE them!


----------



## Andoni (Feb 25, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Form a well in the middle.



Do the wet ingredient mixture get poured in the well? I'm going to make this recipe when I get home! Thanks for sharing! I'm excited about it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 25, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> TrollPardus Rex report card.
> 
> As I mentioned, he's going to doggy school every Saturday. In class this past weekend, he went through a doggy tunnel and got on a doggy see-saw thing. He's got two more classes, then he's going to doggy swimming school. If he does well there, then it's off to _dock-diving school. _
> 
> ...


One of the coolest pics I've seen.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Feb 25, 2018)

@Andoni yes, combine all the dry ingredients, make a well in the middle and pour in the wet. Make sure you render all the fat from the Bacon but don't burn it. Add the bacon bit and cheese and mix by hand. It will be like peanut butter.

 I rolled the dough out between two pieces of parchment paper.


----------



## Andoni (Feb 25, 2018)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


>


Thank you! Awesome!


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 2, 2018)

I came downstairs and these two were drifting off...


----------



## Gunz (Mar 3, 2018)

TR graduated from The Basic School today. He got a diploma and a bandana...and chicken nuggets from Wendy's. In April it's off to Swim School, and then Dock Diving. If he does well there, maybe Tracking School.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 3, 2018)

Dude...how much you love that dog?  he is so awesome.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 4, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Dude...how much you love that dog?  he is so awesome.




He's looking at me through the window right now. He wants me to get my ass off the chair and come outside so he can herd the horses to their feed buckets even though they don't need to be herded. So, in other words, he's trying to herd me away from my morning coffee...and he just barked at me so I better go. ☕️


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 5, 2018)

Here is what the cookies look like. They are very tasty. Not that I sat down with a glass of milk and threw down but nice balance of sweet and savory.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 5, 2018)

Whenever we sit on the floor Deacon feels the need to sit in your lap.


----------



## DC (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## DC (Mar 5, 2018)




----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 5, 2018)

Damn...those ears


----------



## WJ717 (Mar 5, 2018)

German/lab


----------



## The Accountant (Mar 6, 2018)

Update on Lyla just for some feel good vibes.

Last friday she was adopted by a woman upstate in NY who owns a 16 acre chicken farm. So, for once... "the dog went upstate to live on the farm" is actually legitimate.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 6, 2018)

h


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 7, 2018)

The Nor’easter!! The boys love it.


----------



## DC (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## x SF med (Mar 10, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> TR graduated from The Basic School today. He got a diploma and a bandana...and chicken nuggets from Wendy's. In April it's off to Swim School, and then Dock Diving. If he does well there, maybe Tracking School.
> 
> View attachment 21678



AKC Star puppy class....  go for the Canine Good Citizen too.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 10, 2018)

TrollPardus has swim class #2 today. Swim class #1 was...well, he wasn't thrilled with the pool. So we're taking Benny along  today (our golden ret. who loves the water) and a bag of grilled chicken strips to inspire TR to embrace the suck. 

He has to be a good swimmer before he can move on to dock-diving. I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## The Accountant (Mar 12, 2018)

The Accountant said:


> Update on Lyla just for some feel good vibes.
> 
> Last friday she was adopted by a woman upstate in NY who owns a 16 acre chicken farm. So, for once... "the dog went upstate to live on the farm" is actually legitimate.



Well fuck... she was brought back.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 13, 2018)

The Accountant said:


> Well fuck... she was brought back.



.


----------



## The Accountant (Mar 13, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I'm curious what the deciding factor was in bringing her back to you? The farm sounded ideal.
> 
> Start putting notes up at all the Vet Offices in the area. We have a county-run ASPCA Shelter that has a 97% success rate. Look for a similar shelter, you already know she needs a one dog home. Any idea how she is around cats?
> 
> We had two dogs, a huge 100 # Collie, and a smaller Scottie/Corgi mix both intact males ( Max & Sam ) who fought whenever they had the chance. Even seeing each other resulted in them both trying to go through the glass. We managed this for a good five years of keeping them out of sight from each other. We would separate them by floors of the house and that worked pretty well. It would break down when visitors came who did not understand the reason behind the gated stairway. I would suggest having a barrier separating the two dogs until you find a home Lyla. I know what you are trying to manage and it is frustrating as hell. I wish you and Lyla luck.



She was brought back to the shelter I volunteer at so she's not at my house. 

I haven't talked to anyone from shelter yet (trainer/behavioralist) but I heard she went after the woman's neighbor. 

Essentially her getting adopted is in the shelters hands. Not much I can do at this point.


----------



## DC (Mar 13, 2018)

Sadly she may be the victim of human abuse so her future is limited .


----------



## SaintKP (Mar 13, 2018)

I don't want to speculate but I agree with @DC, this sounds like she was previously abused or mistreated to an extent that she isn't trustworthy of many people or animals anymore. 

An ex of mine had a Rottie Pit mix, extremely wary of strangers and other dogs to the point she would become aggressive and become territorial that we had to muzzle her in public. It's a damn shame too, once she got to the point she trusted me she was the sweetest damn dog I've ever met. I honestly believe that dog would give it's life for me and my ex if it decided that was the course of action.

I'm by no means to the point of PETA but I whole heartedly believe the punishment for animal abusers is way too light.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Mar 13, 2018)

[QUOTE="The


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 13, 2018)

My friend does foster work for an outfit here called Bridges to Home Animal Rescue.  She has 2 dogs of her own, one cat and 3 kids.  I have seen the dogs she fosters and I have no idea how she is able to let them go.  She mostly takes young puppies and keeps them until they are spayed/neutered so of course they are all cute babies and easily get adopted. I would want to keep them all.  I would have to change my screen name to "Crazy Dog Lady".


----------



## x SF med (Mar 14, 2018)

Chopstick said:


> I would have to change my screen name to "Crazy Dog Lady".



No you wouldn't, we call you that behind your back....  well, we use "Crazy [fill in the blank] Lady"...


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 14, 2018)

x SF med said:


> No you wouldn't, we call you that behind your back....  well, we use "Crazy [fill in the blank] Lady"...


Well, duh.  Tell me something I don't know.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 15, 2018)

Took the little shit for a ride to Port Costa yesterday.


She rides in a heavy duty hammock tied to the headrests. It works very well and her harness buckles into a rear seat safety belt clip.


Thank Cthulhu for the moon roof. She farted the whole way back.


----------



## DC (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## cappuccino (Mar 21, 2018)

^This is General, one of three English bulldogs we have (it is sideways because I transferred these pics from my phone to my computer and couldn't seem to get the images to stay upright)

^This is Spike with her face squished up between me and the couch. Her and the third bulldog are at the vet so I'll have to get some better pictures tonight.


----------



## cappuccino (Mar 21, 2018)

Here are some better pictures of the bullies,

^General

^Spike

^And this is Boo


----------



## Gunz (Apr 8, 2018)

TR with Mrs O at swim class today. #fishdog. 



He's in basic swim class now but has to be coaxed in. So basic continues until he can jump into the pool and swim around all by himself. And once he gets that down, he'll advance to Dock-Diving training.


----------



## 256 (Apr 17, 2018)

My dog (Skype/F) caught one of the damn barn-hiding squirrels for me a few days ago. This is her response from me asking her about it.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 28, 2018)

Because for Charlie, sometimes one pillow is not enough.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## tornsoul (Jul 11, 2018)

Hi all!  Meet Regis, more affectionately known as Big Oaf and/or Buddy Barruski.  He is quite the ham, happiest dog ever!  We are grateful for our time with him as his kidneys are failing from drug complications from losing a hind leg.  Blessed to know the big guy!


----------



## notevenaperson (Jul 11, 2018)

Alia (Named after a character in Dune).

My old lady Eliza

Laughter confuses her.

This lazy bum is Killian.

Long post, but I love these dogs. Wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## tornsoul (Jul 19, 2018)

notevenaperson said:


> Alia (Named after a character in Dune).
> View attachment 23251View attachment 23250
> My old lady Eliza
> View attachment 23244
> ...


Those are good looking pups!


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 20, 2018)

Here’s a surprise, I’ve got another cat. Meet FatFatAn old family friend just moved from NOLA to the west coast, She’s a senior kitty, and he wasn’t sure her her health could handle the distance traveled. So he brought her over to RK’s Home For Migrant Bomb Kitties.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 20, 2018)

My partner...surly protecting Valhalla


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 21, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> My partner...surly protecting Valhalla


Significance to the badge on his collar?


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 21, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Significance to the badge on his collar?



Daja was my Bomb dog for the US Marshals Service...I was able to purchase her after our retirement.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 21, 2018)

While on the subject this ol' girl, Ratdog, passed 6 months prior to shepherd...she was 20 years old...


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 21, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> Daja was my Bomb dog for the US Marshals Service...I was able to purchase her after our retirement.



If you love animals, there is no other experience than getting to work as a K9 handler 

Here is Nosey, retired PD K9.....just weeks before passing. It was long ago, but sometimes seems like yesterday.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 21, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> If you love animals, there is no other experience than getting to work as a K9 handler
> 
> Here is Nosey, retired PD K9.....just weeks before passing. It was long ago, but sometimes seems like yesterday.



Daja and I were very fortunate to share 10 years on the mean streets...she was 14 year 2 mos...you are correct regarding our love of animals...many K9 spend 24/7 with their handlers.  My agency promoted K9 living with their handlers within the home...not garages, yards etc..  Picture of her a month after graduation.  Great partner and therapy dog...just joking on the therapy dog thing but I'm sure you get it.


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 21, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> If you love animals, there is no other experience than getting to work as a K9 handler
> 
> Here is Nosey, retired PD K9.....just weeks before passing. It was long ago, but sometimes seems like yesterday.



And a handsome fella he was...feel your pain and similar memories.


----------



## DC (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 25, 2018)

DC said:


> View attachment 23390View attachment 23391View attachment 23392View attachment 23393



It's crazy how a natural predator such as our K9's can be so gentle with their favorite toy yet have the ability to rip bad guys to shreds with a little motivation from us...


----------



## Gunpowder (Jul 26, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Robby, our Border Collie/Shetland Sheepdog mix.
> 
> 
> Before summer high & tight
> ...


That's awesome...if I saw him I'd have to ask what breed he was


----------



## Gunz (Sep 3, 2018)

Last week I cooked a bunch of maple-flavored bacon and laid it out on a paper towel on the counter. Proceeded to scramble my eggs. When the eggs were done I put them on a plate, turned around to get the bacon...and it was gone. Then I saw TR and Benny with the bacon-grease stained paper towel. 

I cooked it again this morning after showing the "gentlemen" outside...then felt sorry for the little bandits. This is a study in concentration


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 3, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Last week I cooked a bunch of maple-flavored bacon and laid it out on a paper towel on the counter. Proceeded to scramble my eggs. When the eggs were done I put them on a plate, turned around to get the bacon...and it was gone. Then I saw TR and Benny with the bacon-grease stained paper towel.
> 
> I cooked it again this morning after showing the "gentlemen" outside...then felt sorry for the little bandits. This is a study in concentration
> 
> View attachment 23964


Oh yeah...I too have seen that look before...a typical sign that your dogs are ruint...and spoilt.
1


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 30, 2018)

Yo dude,  why you takin pictures in a skirt it ain't no Halloween yet.


----------



## Gunz (Oct 30, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Yo dude,  why you takin pictures in a skirt it ain't no Halloween yet.



Took it off, dude. Happy hour indiscretion.  That was a kilt, BTW, "leatherneck tartan."


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 30, 2018)

Hate because… you have sexy legs and I liked your combat boots!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 30, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Took it off, dude. Happy hour indiscretion.  That was a kilt, BTW, "leatherneck tartan."



Kilt, skirt, same same. 😄


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 25, 2018)

This is Lady Athena (Tina) jumping - I can't find the pic of when the water was lower (in other words, she was jumping off of an 8' cliff).



LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 25, 2018)

It's not just liquid water she's in love with, either.


LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 3, 2018)

Rest In Peace Sir Charles.  It was a good run. 
We got 14 years out of Charlie, easily the best dog I’ve ever owned.


----------



## Gunpowder (Dec 3, 2018)

He'll be waiting for you at the bridge...sorry for your lost...


----------



## Gunz (Jan 10, 2019)

Training pipeline update. Although he aced swim class, unfortunately TrollPardus Rex could not master dock-diving. There were too many squirrels in the vicinity of the pool, and he was constantly distracted.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Gunpowder (Jan 10, 2019)

My two friends...Dutch the Mal...and Tecumseh the shepherd...I dog sit these two boys for friends


----------



## Gunpowder (Jan 10, 2019)

Tec....


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 12, 2019)

It was the only bed in the new house.


----------



## DC (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Gunpowder (Jan 16, 2019)

DC said:


> View attachment 26016


Assume the position...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 16, 2019)

DC said:


> View attachment 26016


Someone is about to be PISSED!


----------



## DC (Jan 16, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Someone is about to be PISSED!


Believe it or not after days of rain and cabin fever setting in they finally both are asleep...at the same time.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 17, 2019)

DC said:


> Believe it or not after days of rain and cabin fever setting in they finally both are asleep...at the same time.


Wow! German Shepherds that melt in the rain! Or is it the human who melts?

Easiest solution - Goodwill towels. Our dog has more towels than we do. 

LL


----------



## DC (Jan 22, 2019)

Dem dawgs iz huge!


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2019)

In the last few years, most of our pets have passed. Max (the 3 lb. Alpha male), Jack (asshole cat), and Willow (TBI survivor, she made it for about 4 years) are all gone. That left us with Lily, a 13-14 YO chihuahua mix and master of the stink eye. She judges us, and harshly at that.

Enter the puppy Piper. 8 weeks, a chihuahua mix we picked up from an acquaintance. The lady said chi and Pomeranian, but we're thinking chi and dachshund. Regardless, she's a doll, a puppy, and I'm glad she's my wife's problem while I'm overseas. Photo's cropped from the original.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 24, 2019)

Jack was an awesome asshole. 

Little pupper looks sooooooo cute. I bet it’s a ruse.


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 24, 2019)

racing_kitty said:


> Jack was an awesome asshole.
> 
> Little pupper looks sooooooo cute. I bet it’s a ruse.



They play cute until they realize they own you...my pups are proof.


----------



## AWP (Feb 24, 2019)

racing_kitty said:


> Jack was an awesome asshole.
> 
> Little pupper looks sooooooo cute. I bet it’s a ruse.



Jack was my boy. I miss the guy every day. My wife and I were just talking about the time he stared us down while taking a dump, in the kitchen, while we ate.

Piper...we have an 8 panel temp enclosure set up for her in the dining room. First night: she howled almost all night long (another reason I think she has some hound in her, because she can bay just like a hound dog. Anyway...). Second night: same thing only when I came out the next morning, she had turned the octagon/ squareish enclosure into an L shaped wreck, flipped over her furry bed cube thing, pushed the pee pads to one corner, etc. The only untouched items? Her food and water bowls.

Fri. night my wife tries a different path: let her be, free range puppy (we lock the doors to the dining room, giving the pets the whole front half of the house at night). She woke up to find this:


The social butterfly was just lonely. That's her and Lily in Lily's cage (people can call them crates, but why class it up?).


----------



## Kaldak (Feb 24, 2019)

AWP said:


> Jack was my boy. I miss the guy every day. My wife and I were just talking about the time he stared us down while taking a dump, in the kitchen, while we ate.
> 
> Piper...we have an 8 panel temp enclosure set up for her in the dining room. First night: she howled almost all night long (another reason I think she has some hound in her, because she can bay just like a hound dog. Anyway...). Second night: same thing only when I came out the next morning, she had turned the octagon/ squareish enclosure into an L shaped wreck, flipped over her furry bed cube thing, pushed the pee pads to one corner, etc. The only untouched items? Her food and water bowls.
> 
> ...



Cute look siblings @AWP


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 24, 2019)

Uh, @AWP...

What part of canines are pack animals don't you understand?   

Yes, I'm horrible...

LL


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 24, 2019)

LibraryLady said:


> Uh, @AWP...
> 
> What part of canines are pack animals don't you understand?
> 
> ...


Oh he understands....he just knows his place in the pack.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 24, 2019)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Oh he understands....he just knows his place in the pack.


Truth!

LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 25, 2019)

She wants to get out on the deck sooo bad to play in the drift. I want to see how high it will  get. She's got other piles to play in.

LL


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 2, 2019)

My oh so adorable, always moves her head at just the wrong time, measuring stick for how high the drift is, puppy...



LL


----------



## AWP (Apr 18, 2019)

Piper and Lilly...these two knuckleheads...they spend their time fighting or doing this. Clown shoes.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 18, 2019)

He doesn’t understand personal space...or sleeping in


----------



## Viper1 (May 3, 2019)

TR on guard at Patrol Base @Ocoka


----------



## MikeDelta (May 3, 2019)

Love dogs, but don’t have the land or time anymore. So, here is Slinky


----------



## Gunpowder (May 3, 2019)

My boy boys feeling blue...


----------



## Kraut783 (May 4, 2019)

@Ocoka what happened to the video?


----------



## Kraut783 (May 5, 2019)

LOL, gotcha!


----------



## Viper1 (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Grunt (May 14, 2019)

Cats are cool to watch and be around. They haven't forgotten that they are "predators."

Pretty cat, @Viper1.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 23, 2019)

Latest Chompy pic.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 23, 2019)

Ocoka said:


> Latest Chompy pic.
> 
> View attachment 28245



Looks almost big enough for a nice Sunday roast.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 24, 2019)

All hail Saxon Mainecoon, first of his name, chewer of laces, breaker of buckles, king of all chairs and the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 24, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> Looks almost big enough for a nice Sunday roast.



Chompy's future, depending upon how big he/she gets, is rife with uncertainty.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 24, 2019)

Chompy looks like he owns that pond. Run silent run deep chompy


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 25, 2019)

Oh Chompy, we'll never forget you...


----------



## x SF med (Jun 25, 2019)

RackMaster said:


> Oh Chompy, we'll never forget you...
> 
> View attachment 28276



Never kill a man's 'gator, ever....  especially if it's John Wick's 'gator....


----------



## Muppet (Jun 25, 2019)

My boy. Boz...


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 25, 2019)

x SF med said:


> Never kill a man's 'gator, ever....  especially if it's John Wick's 'gator....



He can have the first choice of cuts.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 25, 2019)

Boz


----------



## EqualReaction (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Gunz (Aug 27, 2019)

Benny always helps me load the dishwasher.


----------



## MikeDelta (Aug 27, 2019)

Can I help you? My reminder alarm just went off for me to clean sector 63, and you are now interrupting.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Nov 16, 2019)

The boys in a crash pad in ABQ.


----------



## Viper1 (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## “The Old Man” (Nov 16, 2019)

This is Harley, our pointer/ heeler mix. He is a big baby. Loves to run all over the property chasing squirrels.


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 16, 2019)

Lola resting her head on her younger brother Vinnie.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 16, 2019)

Gunz said:


> Beer attracts them.
> 
> View attachment 30413
> 
> ...


So much awesome in these pics!!!


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 17, 2019)

Gunz said:


> Beer attracts them.
> 
> View attachment 30413
> 
> ...


As my dog says...best day ever!  Boy, beer, dog and kilt!


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 17, 2019)

Tecumseh...


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 24, 2019)

Last weekend at the lake, Tina doing what Tina does...

LL


----------



## Steve1839 (Jan 1, 2020)

Moca,chilling


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 26, 2020)

“Good morning human. This woobie is mine now.”


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 26, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> View attachment 32257“Good morning human. This woobie is mine now.”


Of course, only the newest one...

LL


----------



## x SF med (Feb 27, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> View attachment 32257“Good morning human. This woobie is mine now.”



Tina got her own poncho liner almost right out of the gate...  it was only fair, we each had one (or more) so she had to have her own perfect piece of kit.  When she goes to "camp" her poncho liner goes with her.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 21, 2020)

I am sad to write that our 14 year old Scottish Terrier "Mollie" passed last night. I got home from work and she was very lethargic and not interested in food, not like her at all. We took her in and found out she had mass on her gall bladder that had ruptured and had internal bleeding.....with all her past health issues, surgery was not an option.

We held her has they put her to sleep, it was very peaceful...needless to say, the wife and I are crushed. Mollie was a fantastic dog and was my wife's first pet, ever.

Rest in Peace Mollie, open fields.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 21, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> I am sad to write that our 14 year old Scottish Terrier "Mollie" passed last night. I got home from work and she was very lethargic and not interested in food, not like her at all. We took her in and found out she had mass on her gall bladder that had ruptured and had internal bleeding.....with all her past health issues, surgery was not an option.
> 
> We held her has they put her to sleep, it was very peaceful...needless to say, the wife and I are crushed. Mollie was a fantastic dog and was my wife's first pet, ever.
> 
> ...



What a beautiful pup!  I'm so sorry you're dealing with her loss.  It's a hard thing to happen.

LL


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 27, 2020)

Saxon doesn’t understand social distancing.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 27, 2020)

Cats are super cool. They are one of the few "domesticated" pets that have not allowed themselves to truly be "domesticated." You can take an inside cat, put it outside for a day or two and they revert back to their predatory days. They can be put anywhere and survive off of their instincts. True survivors that never sweat the small stuff.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 27, 2020)

Kraut783 said:


> We held her has they put her to sleep, it was very peaceful...needless to say, the wife and I are crushed. Mollie was a fantastic dog and was my wife's first pet, ever.


So sorry you had to go through that, but I also am grateful that you were able to be with her at her last moments.

I’ve been through it a couple of times, and I’m taking a break from having a dog.

We will see how long that lasts.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 27, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> ...I’ve been through it a couple of times, and I’m taking a break from having a dog.



My family and I went on vacation in October and boarded our 14-year-old Dachshund. On our third day into the vacation, we received a phone call from the vet advising that he had passed away. Made the rest of the vacation a little drab to say the least. We are now taking a little time away from pets since we lost two within a three year period and have a new grandson that takes most of our time now.

I always hate to hear it when friends lose their pets. It's a sad time for all involved.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 27, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> So sorry you had to go through that, but I also am grateful that you were able to be with her at her last moments.
> 
> I’ve been through it a couple of times, and I’m taking a break from having a dog.
> 
> We will see how long that lasts.



Thank you all! 

Surprisingly we have Covid 19 to thank for us being home when it happened....I was suppose to be at Patrick AFB and coming back home that evening...the wife was flying out that day, we were going to be passing each other. But because of Covid 19...I was home all week and the wife's trip was canceled.  

It's been a week and we still look for her...we are going to take a break too Ooh-Rah, travel a bit...but will get another pup.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 27, 2020)

My half-sister and nephew got my Dad and Stepmom a puppy. Say hello to Bernard.


----------



## Grunt (Mar 27, 2020)

Bernard is a handsome little dude!


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 27, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> ... Say hello to Bernard.



HELLO!

LL


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 1, 2020)

So content!


----------



## x SF med (Apr 1, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> My half-sister and nephew got my Dad and Stepmom a puppy. Say hello to Bernard.



Too small to be a Bernard, he should be Demetrius.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 12, 2020)

“Hey Human, turn on the TV. “


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 14, 2020)

Girlfriend's bulldog loves to watch TV with us.  She sat like this for almost an hour the 2nd half of Jon Wick2 with the two Mals running around biting everyone.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 17, 2020)

Cat got lion cut. Much better


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 25, 2020)

Franny is loving no more snow!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Apr 27, 2020)

One more pic of the GF's dog.  Franny really is the sweetest dog I've even happened upon.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 27, 2020)

You've been holding back.


----------



## Andoni (Apr 27, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> One more pic of the GF's dog.  Franny really is the sweetest dog I've even happened upon.
> 
> View attachment 33553


That pup is adorable!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 13, 2020)

Going outside can be scary!!!


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 13, 2020)

Morning nap time


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 6, 2020)

Ok, so COVID and the breakdown of society has me down.....I need a TR picture to pick me up!


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 7, 2020)

Chillin’


----------



## Andoni (Jul 22, 2020)

The dogue de, Care-Bear. She's getting pretty old but I took her camping for the first time, and she's still kicking.


----------



## medicchick (Jul 22, 2020)

Zonk being Zonk and not amused.


Mila being a durp.


----------



## Andoni (Jul 23, 2020)

Some may remember the tiny kitten I found in a McDonald's parking lot off of 95 about 2 years ago.

This is her from a recent visit.

I named her Boo Boo kitty, she was renamed Bella by my kids.

Besides that, hide your white bread,  bc she will bite a hole in the bag and go at the bread slices like a savage, beats the shit out of the neighborhood cats, loves my boys, and crashed a backyard wedding by following the bridesmaid down the aisle, 

looking at everyone. 

Glad I caught that little dumpster kitty.

View attachment 34962


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 31, 2020)

He’s on his way !


----------



## Andoni (Aug 1, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> He’s on his way !View attachment 35063View attachment 35064


He looks so concerned, his face is adorable lol. Is he going away from you or back to you? I once "shipped" a cat for one of my soldiers. It was a giant pain in the ass. We still laugh about it to this day.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 1, 2020)

Andoni said:


> He looks so concerned, his face is adorable lol. Is he going away from you or back to you? I once "shipped" a cat for one of my soldiers. It was a giant pain in the ass. We still laugh about it to this day.


On his way to me. He’s been with a friend for a month. 

New rules about pet shipping in cargo from airlines are fairly restrictive. I assess it was due to losses of pets last couple of years. Anyway, due to Covid pet cargo is suspended except for diplomats/military/science and both airports have to be below 80degrees F. That rules out the south in the summer. You can still fly pet in cabin though.


----------



## Andoni (Aug 1, 2020)

Viper1 said:


> On his way to me. He’s been with a friend for a month.


Oh that's good! 


Viper1 said:


> New rules about pet shipping in cargo from airlines are fairly restrictive.



I believe it. The cat I shipped went across the country, so that meant Mr. Meoww (actual name) had to go from Bragg to DC, because DC was the closest cross country animal shipping departure location. Then Meow had to be cleared by a vet immediately prior, and then brought it to Dulles at 0400 to the freight part of the airport. Whole thing taught me there's more to shipping a cat, then just putting it on a plane and I was relieved when he arrived safely.



Viper1 said:


> You can still fly pet in cabin though.



Last year, I flew and this passenger in the row in front of me, to the left, had a cat with her. 

Before we took off, she offered each person a "cat kit," which I said no thanks to, because I didn't know what she was talking about--  but after we took off I realized it was probably earplugs-- the cat was ultra mad and yelled for about 3 hours. I didn't mind, but it made for a weird flight, everytime I woke up.

Glad you're kitty is coming home to you. Safe travels to him!


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 2, 2020)

Harley, sleeping and snoring. But he looks awake and whacko!!!


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 25, 2020)

Harley, at the river with my girl and I for her birthday. We river swim 4 to 5 days a week.
Harley, absolutely loves to swim with us.


----------



## Andoni (Aug 26, 2020)

Apparently, today is National Dog Day. So, here's a collage of CareBear. She is trained for kids and super.


L-R, T-B: 1) guarding/napping 2) 8 weeks old. 3) Napping 4) lower lip pouting 5) more baby guarding 6) Night walk 7) Last month 8) Being a jerk, wearing a sweater. 

Happy National Dog Day!


----------



## Viper1 (Sep 14, 2020)

Not amused with the cat tree. Or how I form his whiskers into a bobcat shape.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 4, 2020)

The Long Cat


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 8, 2020)

We are adding a new addition to our home.

It's a sheepadoodle






Don't know how i feel about poodles screwing sheep... but who am i to judge?


----------



## Andoni (Oct 8, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> We are adding a new addition to our home.
> 
> It's a sheepadoodle
> 
> ...



That little guy is adorable!


----------



## medicchick (Oct 9, 2020)

The work asshole aka Bart...


----------



## Kawi47 (Oct 13, 2020)

This is Vicky. My Wife and I got her from a rescue shortly after moving to TN in 2012. She was going to be our only pet but the County we live in has no animal control or shelter of any kind, so for the past 8 years we have been rescuing dogs and cats. The current count is 9 dogs and 7 cats.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 13, 2020)

Kitty boo boo looking kinda intense


----------



## Kawi47 (Oct 13, 2020)

This is Lucky. So-named because I found her hiding in my chicken coop as a tiny kitten, took her to the Vet and they told me she almost certainly would not survive the night because she had an upper respiratory infection as well as "every parasite known to man".


----------



## Kawi47 (Oct 13, 2020)

"Before" shot of Lucky.


----------



## Andoni (Oct 13, 2020)

Kawi47 said:


> "Before" shot of Lucky.
> 
> View attachment 36275


Wow. That's amazing! Glad you guys found her!! She's awesome.


----------



## Kawi47 (Oct 13, 2020)

Andoni said:


> Wow. That's amazing! Glad you guys found her!! She's awesome.


She was our first cat and was the sweetest girl.........until we got another cat. She has been angry with us ever since and is now quite aloof (feed me when I ask and leave me alone).


----------



## Kawi47 (Oct 14, 2020)

Maxine.


----------



## Kawi47 (Oct 14, 2020)

Tiger, leaving us a "gift".


----------



## Kawi47 (Oct 14, 2020)

Bullet.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 24, 2020)

New dog. Wife flew out to OK to pick him up today. He's going to be really big.


----------



## Kawi47 (Oct 24, 2020)

Princess and Chomper.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## ThunderHorse (Oct 25, 2020)

Good Boy!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 25, 2020)

Jedi's shadow looks a bit like a badass rifle....rather appropriate.


----------



## racing_kitty (Oct 25, 2020)

policemedic said:


> View attachment 36446


Him is goodest boi.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 31, 2020)

They are slowing getting to be friends


----------



## Andoni (Oct 31, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> They are slowing getting to be friends.


I like how the little one is looking up at the big dog.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 31, 2020)

Andoni said:


> I like how the little one is looking up at the big dog.



he looks like a stuffed animal.. it's pretty insane. When my wife was going through the airport with him, everyone was asking if it was real peaking out of the bag


----------



## Kawi47 (Nov 2, 2020)

First fire of the season and Loretta and Lynn are very happy.


----------



## Kawi47 (Nov 2, 2020)

Fluffy and I as a pup and today.


----------



## Bambi (Nov 6, 2020)

Tobias, Toby for short. Not the brightest, definitely the cutest. 4.5-5 months?


----------



## LeadSled1 (Nov 19, 2020)

This is Lacey. I call her my howler monkey. Bays at anything within 50 meters. She has a couple more gray hairs on her nose now but still bounces all over the place.


----------



## Florida173 (Nov 19, 2020)

Watson looking all dapper


----------



## Andoni (Nov 19, 2020)

LeadSled1 said:


> This is Lacey.


Lacey looks like a fun pup! 



Florida173 said:


> Watson looking all dapper
> 
> View attachment 36978


His bow tie looks sharp!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 20, 2020)

Franny wants to help celebrate the girlfriend’s birthday!


----------



## Gunz (Nov 22, 2020)

My constant companion. Now a mature four, tuned in, loyal, loving, and the fastest dog I've ever known.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 22, 2020)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Franny wants to help celebrate the girlfriend’s birthday!
> 
> View attachment 37005




Franny needs one of these:


----------



## Gunpowder (Dec 7, 2020)

Tecumseh....aka Tec


----------



## “The Old Man” (Dec 8, 2020)

So Harley got into it with a stray pit out here in the boonies. It really sucks that some people who own any animal. Aren’t always the most responsible of stewards. Of some breeds that are pretty aggressive.
I had Fila Brasileiros for several years, demanding breed. To say the least.

Here is our Boy on the mend. After having a full thickness deglove. Of the anterior, midline chest cavity. The shape of a 6” x 4” triangle. Exposing the muscle wall completely.


----------



## R.Caerbannog (Dec 8, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> So Harley got into it with a stray pit out here in the boonies. It really sucks that some people who own any animal. Aren’t always the most responsible of stewards. Of some breeds that are pretty aggressive.
> I had Fila Brasileiros for several years, demanding breed. To say the least.
> 
> Here is our Boy on the mend. After having a full thickness deglove. Of the anterior, midline chest cavity. The shape of a 6” x 4” triangle. Exposing the muscle wall completely.
> View attachment 37339


Hope Harley heals up soon!


----------



## Gunz (Dec 8, 2020)

Tinman6 said:


> So Harley got into it with a stray pit out here in the boonies. It really sucks that some people who own any animal. Aren’t always the most responsible of stewards. Of some breeds that are pretty aggressive.
> I had Fila Brasileiros for several years, demanding breed. To say the least.
> 
> Here is our Boy on the mend. After having a full thickness deglove. Of the anterior, midline chest cavity. The shape of a 6” x 4” triangle. Exposing the muscle wall completely.
> View attachment 37339


Jesus. So sorry to hear this, poor guy. Hope he got some good pain meds.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 18, 2020)

Just a quick “hi how are you” from Franny.


----------



## Gunpowder (Dec 18, 2020)

Kawi47 said:


> First fire of the season and Loretta and Lynn are very happy.
> View attachment 36556


Cool name(s)...lol


----------



## Gunz (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 9, 2021)

So if everything works out, my family is adopting this dog.

Her name is Honey, she's an 8 year old female German Shepherd who has been bounced around inside the system for a number of years. We're hoping to give her a forever-home. She's older, and completely deaf, which has been a problem for some of her previous owners. But she's spent the last year in obedience training at the place she's being fostered, and we watched a video of her going through her training. She's very responsive to hand signals and is apparently good with other animals and children. 

Again assuming it works, my plan is to take her to work and class with me. The last time I was stationed here, the cadets begged me to bring my dog in. But I couldn't because she was in a wheelchair and there are a whole lot of stone steps to navigate. Assuming the dog is down with it, this time will be different.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 9, 2021)

Please keep us updated, I hope so much this works out for you, Honey is beautiful!


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 9, 2021)

@Marauder06 thats a beautiful dog and I hope it works out for you and the family.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 9, 2021)

That’s awesome!  It’s really cool you can bring her to work.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 10, 2021)

No more bouncing around for Honey. Best of luck to her and you.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Jan 11, 2021)

So here are some pics of our little white devils. That’s Bebe in my lap. She is my Numero Uno dog. That’s Timmy with the tongue hanging out. Ella likes to bury herself with just her eyes and nose out. Then there’s Toby the runt.
Timmy has “shaky dog” syndrome. So he is always shaking and chomping at the air. Lol
Harley is out running the woods at the moment. We are just having a quiet night watching Game of Thrones.
I love my life.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 18, 2021)

RackMaster said:


> @Marauder06 thats a beautiful dog and I hope it works out for you and the family.



It worked out brother!!! We got her on Saturday.  Pics and details to follow.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 18, 2021)

Marauder06 said:


> It worked out brother!!! We got her on Saturday.  Pics and details to follow.



Very happy for all of you.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 18, 2021)

If this is TL;DR for anyone, feel free to skip down to the pictures ;)

I'm very happy to report that we were able to adopt Heidi, a 6-year-old (not 8-year-old, as formerly reported) female German Shepherd.
According to the paperwork that came with her Heidi (formerly Honey, formerly Noshi, formerly something else) was found as a stray in Los Angeles.  She ended up in New Hampshire, and then Georgia.  Along the way she was spayed and developed a very bad double-ear infection. She was also adopted, and returned, at least twice.  She spent a couple of months in a training center down in Georgia before she made her way up to us.

And oh yeah, all of this apparently happened in the last 7 months.  So it's been a bit of a rough journey for her.

"But Charlie, why did you re-name her?  Isn't she going to get confused?"
Well, a couple of things about that.  First of all, "Honey" is the term of affection I use for my wife, and both of us use for our daughters.  So yeah, that was going to get confusing quickly.  We wanted a good, strong girl's name in German (since she's a German Shepherd) and thanks to a German friend's suggestion, we decided on Heidi.

Second, and more important, Heidi is probably completely deaf, so it makes no difference at all to her what we call her because she can't hear anyway.  That ear infection caused her to lose her hearing.  I'm not 100% sure it's a complete loss of hearing though, because she seemed to react when I clapped my hands loudly before dinner prayers last night.  I guess we'll find out.

"Have you ever had a deaf dog before?"
Well, no, but we did have an adult male Great Pyrenees for 12 years, and that's pretty much the same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





She had a rough first night with us due to some tummy issues, but she seems fine now.  She was not at all worried about coming home with us, or coming into the house.  It was pretty interesting because the first thing she did when we got her off the leash was to go and thoroughly sniff every room in the house.  Rooms with doors that weren't immediately opened got checked out the first time she saw an opportunity.  The back yard also got patrolled.  And she spent a lot of time smelling around in the garage.

She can't hear the washing machine or the vacuum, so those things aren't scary.  She watched the Roomba suspiciously but wasn't scared of it.  But after it bumped into her for about the third time, she got annoyed and left the room.

She likes to go for walks.  She is EXTREMELY food-motivated which helps in training.  She absolutely loves her tennis balls.  And her training shows:  I've never had a dog walk so well on a leash.

Hand signaling a deaf dog is interesting. She knows sit, stay, down (although she doesn't like it), flip to heel, and heel. Some of those commands she does better than others. But it has to be the *exact* signal she was taught. Any variation, she's like "yeah bro, I've got nothin'." For example, a thumbs up signal with the left hand means sit. But apparently we have no idea what the same signal executed with the right hand means. Very interesting.

She does have some separation issues.  For example, the first night we had her, I left Lilla and the girls in the living room and went to my office.  She came over to where I was and whined until I went back into the living room with the rest of the family.  If Lilla and I are in separate rooms, she spends a lot of time walking back and forth checking on us.  It's herding behavior, I get it.  She's indifferent to other animals at the dog park and while we're on walks, but she did display some aggression today when a Husky walked by our house, and when I was parked in the car waiting to pick up my daughter an a woman walked by with a black lab. So we'll work on that too.  We'll also ask the vet about her ear infections and the hearing loss.  It would be great if we could find a way to restore some of her hearing.

Overall assessment:  she's a beautiful and loving dog that we're looking forward to making a permanent part of the family.
Attached to this post is her "Glamor Shots" photo from PetFinder, and in the comments are the pictures we took since she joined our family.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 18, 2021)

Last one, promise.  Here she is with my 5th Group Dietz print.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 18, 2021)

She really needs love, boss. Give her all you got.  I'm happy for you...even happier for her.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 18, 2021)

Tinman6 said:


> So here are some pics of our little white devils. That’s Bebe in my lap. She is my Numero Uno dog. That’s Timmy with the tongue hanging out. Ella likes to bury herself with just her eyes and nose out. Then there’s Toby the runt.
> Timmy has “shaky dog” syndrome. So he is always shaking and chomping at the air. Lol
> Harley is out running the woods at the moment. We are just having a quiet night watching Game of Thrones.
> I love my life. View attachment 38277View attachment 38278



If your head gets cold, you could put one of them on your head.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 18, 2021)

Marauder06 said:


> Last one, promise.  Here she is with my 5th Group Dietz print.
> 
> View attachment 38468



She's beautiful and sounds like is well along with training.  Do you notice more of a male or female attachment, WRT to the herding behaviour?  Our GSD/Lab has it but more so with the wife and daughter.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 18, 2021)

RackMaster said:


> She's beautiful and sounds like is well along with training.  Do you notice more of a male or female attachment, WRT to the herding behaviour?  Our GSD/Lab has it but more so with the wife and daughter.


Not yet, we've only had her for a couple of days.  I expect over time it will be more directed towards my wife, who is the one who feeds her and walks/trains her more than I will when work starts back up tomorrow.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 18, 2021)

Marauder06 said:


> Not yet, we've only had her for a couple of days.  I expect over time it will be more directed towards my wife, who is the one who feeds her and walks/trains her more than I will when work starts back up tomorrow.



We thought that would be the case here, as I'm home a lot and do all those thing's.  But I guess she's bored of me.  lol  

We're not seriously looking yet, as it seems every dog in Canada is spoken for but we'll be looking for a new puppy soon.  I'll be doing all the training.  Then eventually a service dog for me.


----------



## Andoni (Jan 18, 2021)

Marauder06 said:


> If this is TL;DR for anyone, feel free to skip down to the pictures ;)
> 
> I'm very happy to report that we were able to adopt Heidi, a 6-year-old (not 8-year-old, as formerly reported) female German Shepherd.


Congratulations on Heidi! The photo of her investigating her new digs made me laugh out loud-- she's adorable and looks so curious still, despite having gone through the ringer-- it's really heartwarming. 



Marauder06 said:


> I'm not 100% sure it's a complete loss of hearing though, because she seemed to react when I clapped my hands loudly



That seems like a good sign! And she's so young. But, if it's not reversible, it seems like she has a great solid situation now to build from. Plus, it's not like dogs talk, lol, or listen to music or have conversations. 

I wonder if her other senses are heightened to compensate. 

How do you get Heidi's attention if she isn't looking at you?

I'm so happy for her and your family!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 18, 2021)

Right now we have to get in front of her, or touch her to get her to look at us to see the signals.  And already she pretends she doesn't see signals she doesn't like, lol.

There's also a vibrating collar we can get that sends a signal to her to let her know we want her to look at us.  This is not a shock collar, it twitches the muscles in a way that's not painful.


----------



## Andoni (Jan 18, 2021)

Marauder06 said:


> And already she pretends she doesn't see signals she doesn't like, lol.


😂


----------



## AWP (Mar 26, 2022)

Since some threads should also remain current.

Lily crossed The Bridge last July. That was a painful, but correct decision. She had an 18 year run and we miss her every day.

Piper is now 3

Last year, we picked up a sister for Piper. She was free, from a friend of a friend. Her name is Bayley and she's a dapple dachshund.

Homecoming. They said she was 5-6 weeks, but she was more like 4.




At 9 weeks, helping me choose violence in D2.

Looking cute.



But she has a bad side and like to chew/ swallow things. Ladies and gentlemen, I give you Bane-ley. She IS the League of Shadows, and she's here to fulfill Ra's al Ghul's destiny.


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 26, 2022)

We keep him pretty well groomed now, he sleeps in the shower to keep cool


----------



## Steve1839 (Mar 26, 2022)

Moca on his snowbank...he's going to miss this in Las Vegas...


----------



## Gunpowder (Mar 26, 2022)

Recently rescued this girl after her master passed.  Had been in a law enforcement K9 program before becoming completely deaf.  Greetings from Hamlet!


----------



## Andoni (Mar 26, 2022)

Gunpowder said:


> Recently rescued this girl after her master passed.  Had been in a law enforcement K9 program before becoming completely deaf.  Greetings from Hamlet!


She looks awesome. So great you found her.


----------



## BloodStripe (Apr 11, 2022)

Lucy (German Shepard) is my favorite living being. Rocky (black lab) is a PITA. Lucy is always there for me and has a sense of knowing when I need a face lick or a hug. It’s quite incredible.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 11, 2022)

Bebe, my war dog, Lol


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Apr 22, 2022)

Me and my boy!


----------



## digrar (Apr 22, 2022)

She was a tiny little thing a few months ago.


----------



## Kaldak (Apr 22, 2022)

Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 said:


> Me and my boy!



Sooo, you're super short? 😉


----------



## “The Old Man” (Aug 8, 2022)

The little white hoarde at the groomers. Wanting their mommy amd daddy. The big white one was playing with our 4😀


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 4, 2022)

The cone life is the worst life….


----------



## Topkick (Sep 28, 2022)

Stopped in to the local pet store. This dude was racked out hard.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Sep 28, 2022)

Great day out for the dogs today here, real nice fall day.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 28, 2022)

View attachment IMG_0680.MOV


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 28, 2022)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 40651


Yay! no cone!


----------



## Andoni (Sep 28, 2022)

Wiped out from playing with tons of toys.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Oct 9, 2022)

Chilly night at the fire for Franny…


----------



## “The Old Man” (Oct 19, 2022)

Harley is always excited to ride in the truck.


----------



## “The Old Man” (Yesterday at 4:46 PM)

Harley is about the most content dog ever. He runs the woods all day. Has a bed out on the porch.
He is also the only dog I know. That has his very own chaise lounge as his main indoor bed!
It truly is a dog's life🤣


----------



## AWP (Yesterday at 8:38 PM)

This thread needs more posts!


----------



## Muddergoose (Today at 12:34 PM)

This is Bobby the 3rd. True story. He is my 3rd Bobby, none of which I've named. He's the 3nd former Canada Border Service Agency dog I've had , (my partner Sketer and kennelmate Bobby.) 

 When my service dog, Bobby aka Bob (official and certified) passed away in 2019, my friend at the Customs College called me about 5 months later telling me:

 "I know you're probably not ready for another dog, however..when you hear this story..(sic)"

 She told me "He was also born in Quebec, in the same town...and his name is Bobby." The rest is history. I am still broken over Bob, but this little dude is awesome, and loving his best life. 
Sleeping and meeting the RCAF Snowbirds Tech Team. (I coordinated the ground op for an airshow)


----------



## AWP (Today at 1:16 PM)

@Muddergoose A beagle?


----------



## Muddergoose (Today at 3:31 PM)

AWP said:


> @Muddergoose A beagle?


Yes sir.


----------



## AWP (Today at 3:37 PM)

I had three growing up. Fantastic dogs, but a bit headstrong.


----------



## Muddergoose (Today at 3:51 PM)

LOL oh my gosh definitely Head Strong. He's my third beagle. They're best known for the Affliction they cause called "Beagle Paralysis " when they get really cute and cuddly.. many times has made me late for work, added to the lack of motivation for certain days. Absolutely love them though. Bobby number 2 was a Walker Hound beagle cross but Bobby III is a pure bred beagle.


----------



## Devildoc (Today at 4:31 PM)




----------

